# Наше творчество > Проза >  Мои рассказы

## Khomitchouk

Трутень.

Автор : Владимир Хомичук



Мила производила впечатление девушки покладистой, мягкой и добродушной. Недаром её назвали Милой. И с виду располагала к себе: на округлом лице всегда таилась застенчивая улыбка. Только взгляд её иногда выдавал. Лениво злобный, нехороший, завистливый. Младшая из двух сестёр, она с детства привыкла к потаканиям, заботе и снисхождению. Невысокого роста брюнетка с несколько раздавшимся задом—черта семейная, наследственная, наверное, ведь и сестра отличалась весомыми размерами в данной части тела—Мила, тем не менее, пользовалась несомненным успехом у мальчиков, парней, а затем мужчин. Но замуж долго не могла выйти. Не складывалось как-то. Что-то отпугивало претендентов. А сестра вышла. С помощью Милы.
—Дура ты, Зинка,—сказала она однажды сестре,—хоть и старшая, но ничегошеньки не понимаешь. Потеряешь ты Стаса, если не привяжешь.
—То есть, как это привязать? Он конь, что ли?—спросила Зина и наигранно округлила в удивлении глаза.
—Пока ещё жеребёнок, потом жеребцом станет. И понесётся за кобылками. Они, знаешь, как на него уже смотрят?
—Что ты такое говоришь? Мы любим друг друга!
—А я и не сомневаюсь. Только предосторожность не помешает.
—О чём ты?
—Ой, да не строй ты из себя глупышку. Сама знаешь.
—Что я знаю?
—Залететь тебе надо. Не обязательно по-настоящему. Просто ему сказать, что беременна. И посмотреть, как он отреагирует. Потом сделать аборт. Якобы. Пострадать некоторое время. Прокрутить этот трогательный фильм еще несколько раз и в конце концов объявить страшную новость о заключении врачей.
—Каком заключении?
—О том, что если ещё один аборт, то детей у тебя не будет...
—И?
—И он на тебе женится. Обязательно женится. Он же у нас такой хороший, честный. А то и пригрозить можно.
Этот разговор между сёстрами состоялся, когда они ещё учились в школе. Старшая заканчивала последний, десятый класс. Младшая  трепыхалась в восьмом. А между ними, в девятом, блистал Стас. Круглый отличник, активист, прекрасно сложённый спортсмен. Увлекался иностранными языками. Все прочили ему незаурядное будущее. А он комплексовал... Потому что жил в далёкой захудалой деревне, потому что одевался более чем скромно, потому что родители были малообразованны, потому что... Много самых разных крючковатых «потому что» роилось в голове юного шатена, стыдившегося своего происхождения. Да и с девчонками ничего у него путного не выходило. Он их попросту боялся. Опять же из-за собственных, дурацких, придуманных самим же собой комплексов. Так что, когда старшеклассница обратила на него внимание, он моментально влюбился. Зина не походила на состряпанный в голове образец женской красоты, была некоторым образом громоздка, особенно к низу, но сам факт её заинтересованности в нём сразил неопытного мальца наповал. Он был готов на всё ради своей первой, конечно же, единственной и неповторимой любви. Вот только взгляд... Не её, младшей сестры, почему-то напрягал время от времени.
Когда после первого в жизни, неизъяснимо сладкого и притягательного, сексуального опыта Стасу было объявлено о залёте, он не испугался вовсе, нет, искренне обрадовался даже. Но удивился: сообщила ему об этом Мила, оговорившись о том, как несчастна старшая сестра. Стас бросился на поиски возлюбленной. Прибежал к ней домой, постучался в дверь. На порог выдвинулась будущая тёща,.. и понеслось. Громогласная речь сопровождалась бурными придыханиями и энергичными жестами возмущения. Выступление (или наступление) было обставлено в лучших советских традициях. Несколько раз упомянулось выражение «мужская честь» и почему-то школьное начальство. Стас, неумело защищаясь, по-дурацки заявил о своих самых серьёзных намерениях. И получил неожиданный ответ:
—Да тебе сколько лет, молокосос сраный? Какая свадьба в семнадцать? Вот что, сделаем пока Зине аборт, срок-то ведь всего ничего, и у меня знакомая врачиха есть, по блату без шума оформит всё. Но на будущее смотри, не забывай об этих самых намерениях!
Как раз в это время сбоку нарисовалась Мила со своим отвратительным взглядом и застенчивой улыбкой.
Составленный ею сценарий разыгрывался блестяще несколько лет подряд, всегда при её невидимом участии. После окончания школы Стас без особых потуг поступил в Ленинградский политех на факультет программирования. Одновременно записался на курсы французского языка. Зина пробилась на учёбу в университете в том же городе. Они продолжали встречаться. Мила тоже вдруг проявила необъяснимый интерес к новым компьютерным технологиям. Стас, между тем, стал в институте комсомольской шишкой. Делегированная в северную столицу маман обеих сестричек настоятельно попросила его замолвить за младшенькую словечко в деканате, что он и сделал. Словечко помогло – недалекая в точных науках Мила успешно сдала все экзамены. Затем Стас устраивал её в общежитие и пробивал стипендию. О незапланированных беременностях и последующих абортах с натужным отчаянием в дрожащем голосе Стасу сообщалось примерно раз в год на протяжении четырёх лет. Делали это сестрицы поочерёдно. Последнюю новость о погибшем в чреве молодой матери плоде и опасениях за здоровье Зинаиды произнесла тяжёлая артиллерия в облике той самой врачихи, сварганившей справку о первом аборте. Так что на последнем курсе последовала очередная беременность, на этот раз настоящая, и ни о чём не подозревавший Стас сделал Зине предложение.
На страну в это время свалилась перестройка. Пока одни из советских граждан ратовали за ускорение и гласность, а другие в злобе сжимали зубы и готовили отступные пути, Стас решил свалить из разваливавшейся системы за бугор, во Францию. Возможности для этого у него были: в институт как раз приехала группа французских студентов по взаимообмену, и ему пообещали прислать приглашение. Но через пару месяцев после их отъезда обещанный официальный документ так и не пришёл. То ли новоиспечённые друзья забыли, то ли почта оплошала. Скорее всего, последнее, ведь один из них написал-таки ему письмо, заверяя в том, что приглашение отослано. И тогда Стас решился на безумный и крайне рискованный шаг—обмануть ОВИР. Он сам написал себе приглашение, вложил в конверт, полученный из Франции, и подал заявление на оформление туристической визы. Н-да, в системе действительно царил полный перестроечный бардак, потому что это сработало. Визу ему выдали, он уехал, сумел оформить себе вид на жительство в небольшом городке неподалёку от Парижа и через некоторое время вызвал жену. Зина приехала грустной. Уверяла, что безмерно счастлива, но тут же обмолвилась о бедной сестре, которая тоже мечтает выехать на постоянное место жительства за рубеж. Стас первый раз в жизни насторожился: тень младшенькой вновь замаячила в его жизни. Как бы там ни было, она несколько поблекла и отодвинулась на некоторое время в сторону, так как Зинаиде пришлось лечь в больницу: молодая женщина была на сносях. Вскоре родился белобрысый мальчик. Назвали его по настоянию роженицы Жориком, в честь тестя. Стас настолько обрадовался появлению сынишки, что преподнёс Зине воистину королевский подарок—оформил ипотеку на небольшую квартирку в центре города. Далось ему это нелегко. Ещё бы: эмигрант без году неделя. Но похлопотала фирма, в которой он работал, там его по-настоящему ценили.  Да и поручитель нашёлся—тот самый приятель, конверт от письма которого Стас уже использовал для переезда во Францию. Так что после роддома сияющая от счастья Зина внесла новорождённого в их собственную квартиру. Совместная жизнь стала набирать довольно счастливые обороты. Жорка подрастал, они обставляли на свой вкус квартиру, Стас купил старенький Опель. В общем, всё шло хорошо. До определённой поры.
Начало этого кризисного периода ознаменовалось доставкой курьерской почтой извещения из банка о задолженности в выплате ипотечных взносов. Стас смотался в банк и вернулся домой с распечатанным счётом.
—Зина, извини, пожалуйста, но не могла бы ты объяснить, откуда взялись эти умопомрачительные цифры на погашение международных телефонных звонков,—начал Стас спокойно, с трудом сдерживая свою ярость. Он уже выяснил, куда и кому звонила супруга. Даже общую длительность всех звонков рассчитал. Выходило 23 часа с гаком только за последний месяц.
—Ой, ну что? Мне уже и с сестрой родной поговорить нельзя, что ли?—капризно трагическим тоном ответила Зина. В последнее время она ещё больше раздобрела в телесных формах. И краситься стала как-то аляповато.
—Можно, конечно, но я не представляю, о чём можно трещать сутки в месяц.
—Какие сутки? Мы и говорили-то совсем немного.
Стас протянул ей квитанцию телефонной компании. Выражение лица Зинки с базарного возмущения свернулось в плаксивое.
—Стасик, я всё верну, вот приедет Мила, станет присматривать за нашим маленьким, я устроюсь на работу и с первой же зарплаты стану штопать эту прореху, любимый.
—Не прореха это, а дыра, любимая. Боюсь, как бы она не превратилась в долговую яму... Постой, что ты сказала? Приедет Мила?
Зина ответила, что они с сестрой уже обо всём договорились, только надо приглашение выслать. Умоляюще посмотрела на мужа и долго ещё тараторила о необходимости помочь бедняжке, присовокупляя к этому своё собственное желание иметь больше свободного времени и найти работу. Стас не нашёл в себе сил перечить любимой жене и её доводам, пообещал подготовить документы. Вскоре так и сделал. Прошло несколько месяцев, и в квартиру величавой поступью вошла Мила. С огромным животом. Сёстры бросились обниматься и целоваться, лепетать слова радости и взаимного обожания. Рядом стоял с полуоткрытым ртом Стас.
—Ты чего пасть разинул, Станислав? Даже не поздоровался,—с ехидцей в голосе обратилась вдруг к нему Мила.
—Привет. Как добралась... добрались?—стушевался Стас, не отрывая взгляда от вздутого пуза свояченицы.
—Я тоже очень рада нашей встрече. Да, я беременна и скоро выхожу замуж!—вздёрнула подбородок Мила.
Стас пробормотал какое-то не совсем членораздельное поздравление, взял в руки огромный чемодан новоприбывшей и поволок его в комнату к Жорику. К приезду Милы он установил там ещё одну кровать. В голове у него громыхало канонадой: «Вот это номер!»
С этого дня он, вместе со своими мыслями, тревогами и заботами, отодвинулся на второй план в новой семейной жизни. Его замечали как бы изредка, и то только в финансовом смысле. Пышнозадая Мила целиком и полностью завладела управлением их быта. Прикрывалось данное единовластие заботой о Жорике и проблемами беременной женщины. Потом она родила девочку, и в квартире объявился новый жилец. Вернее два: прибыл жених Милы. Его появление стало знаменательным. Высокорослый хлыщ дебилоидного вида, войдя в квартиру, произнёс:
—Здравствуйте, дорогие хозяева и моя будущая супруга! А где сфабрикованная мной малышка?
—Спит она, не ори, Виталик!—прошипела Мила.
Обладатель этого имени наклонился для поцелуя и прошептал ей на ухо:
—Ладно, насмотрюсь ещё. А ты вот что, покажи-ка мне квартирку пока. А то столько депеш с её описанием понаприсылала, что мне аж невтерпёж.
—А! Ты о картинах,..—громким вдруг голосом ответила Мила, поворачиваясь к стене салона, где висели работы друзей Стаса, молодых русских художников.
—Ну, да. Очень интересуюсь современным искусством, так сказать.
От Стаса не укрылась несуразность этого странного диалога, вернее того, что он смог расслышать, но он промолчал и жестом пригласил гостя к столу.
Так и стали они жить—вшестером в небольшой по размерам студийной квартире. Стас не смог отказать Зине в её настоятельных просьбах о предоставлении убежища бедным родственникам, уж очень он любил её и сына. К тому же она говорила о подмоге только на первых порах. Однако засилье квартиры затянулось. Уже и не понять было, чей это семейный очаг. На Стаса легли основные денежные расходы по содержанию осевших в доме оккупантов. Зина действительно устроилась на работу, но на Лазурном побережье, экскурсоводом для русских туристов, валом поваливших на Запад. Так что она часто уезжала, а в летний период, с мая по октябрь, вообще перебиралась в Ниццу, где снимала комнату. Денег она на общий счёт не перечисляла, привозила иногда какие-то гроши, ссылаясь на дороговизну курортного жилья. Мила нигде не работала, оправдывая свою лень необходимостью ухаживать за детьми. Виталик, ничего не умевший делать детина, перебивался случайными заработками на каких-то стройках. Стасу пришлось искать дополнительные финансовые ресурсы. Он начал подрабатывать в частном порядке – форматировал новые и чинил старые компьютеры на дому у случайных клиентов. По вечерам, после работы. За что и поплатился. Возвратившись однажды поздно вечером домой и доставая входные ключи, он услышал крикливый голос Милы, которая разговаривала по телефону:
—Алло! Говори громче, тебя плохо слышно!
  —--------
—Да говорю же тебе, нет его. Он вообще по вечерам дома не бывает.
  —--------
—А хрен его знает. Сама у него и спроси. Только скажу тебе одну вещь, Зинка: от него женскими духами стало часто пахнуть. Разными, кстати. Наверняка, завёл себе целое стадо любовниц, пока ты там на побережье вкалываешь.
Стас ворвался в квартиру, хотел поговорить с женой, но младшенькая второпях положила трубку. Принялся объясняться с Милой, наткнулся на молчание, откровенно враждебный взгляд и опостылевшую застенчивую улыбку, скривившуюся в презрении.
С этого момента Стас вступил на путь войны. Он не собирался больше терпеть трутнёвые происки вконец зарвавшейся Милы. Сражение было яростным, долгим и изнурительным. Каплей, переполнившей чашу терпения, стала поломка недавно купленной, новёхонькой стиральной машины. Придурковатый Виталик решил  постирать своё исподнее, перепутал ячейки для отбеливателя и стирального порошка, аппарат не выдержал такого хамства и дал дуба. Сутуловатый верзила лишь по-идиотски разводил руками, стоя на кухне в клетчатых трусах жёлтого цвета, не в состоянии объяснить или признаться в причине поломки. Стас в тот же день выгнал его и Милу к чёртовой бабушке. Поступил при этом, не теряя достоинства: позвонил знакомым, сдававшим квартиру в наём и попросил об услуге (всё-таки у родственной парочки был маленький ребёнок). Уходя, Мила разоралась похуже базарной торговки, кричала что-то про то, что Стас ещё пожалеет и она обязательно вернётся в «свой дом». На следующий день Стас отвёз сынишку в школу, вернулся домой и наткнулся на распахнутую входную дверь. Он тут же понял, что в дом караульным манером была вызвана на подмогу старшая сестра, то бишь его жена. Зина не стала даже слушать его объяснений, с порога вылила на него ушат грязи, принялась обвинять в невоспитанности, бесчинстве, бесчувствии, потом в изменах, пьянстве и рукоприкладстве. Он, оказывается, шатался по бабам, часто напивался вдрызг, а вчера избил бедного Виталика, по-скотски выставил маленькую девочку на улицу под дождь, а Милу обругал матом. Вся тирада закончилась требованием вернуть сестрице и её семье домашний кров. Стас наотрез отказался.
—Тогда я подам на развод!—завопила Зинка.
—Подавай хоть на развод, хоть на разъезд или разлёт.
«Пресловутый квартирный вопрос, перенесённый из России во Францию каким-то бестолковым образом на крыльях банальной сестричкиной алчности»,—так думалось Стасу в преддверии бракоразводного процесса. Он не находил другого объяснения развалу собственной семьи и не понимал поведения жены. «Хотя, если учесть приписанные мне пороки, то в глазах Зины я настоящий монстр. А, дери их леший!»
По решению судьи семейное жилище переходило в руки матери-опекуна их несовершеннолетнего сына до факта его последующего после учебы трудоустройства и финансовой дееспособности. Затем квартира должна была поступить в продажу на паритетных условиях. Стандартная резолюция, против которой Стас не имел ничего против. Ему до того всё осточертело, что он молча собрал манатки и переехал в блок апартаментов недалеко от своей работы. С его стороны бой закончился. Он желал лишь одного—сохранить нормальные отношения с сыном, которого обожал до умопомрачения. Но жилищная баталия на этом не завершилась. Зинка через некоторое время опять укатила на море, и в квартиру вернулась Мила вместе со своим табором. В её полку прибыло: она опять разродилась. И вообще, её, что называется, понесло на этой почве. На следующий год она, как крольчиха, произвела на свет ещё одного отпрыска. Неизвестно, в каких целях умножалось потомство. То ли на почве безграничной любви к Виталику, что крайне сомнительно, принимая во внимание её командное руководство незадачливым увальнем, то ли желанием укрепить оккупационные позиции. Ведь выселить из квартиры многодетную семью на Западе не так-то просто. Как бы там ни было, между сёстрами стал потихоньку назревать конфликт. Он, как фурункул, год от года наливался гноем и грозил прорваться. Постепенно Зина начала уставать от навалившихся теперь на неё расходов по содержанию прибеглых. Да ещё в здании затеяли ремонт, за который свою долю должен был вносить каждый из владельцев жилья. Мила заявила, что если и начнёт выплачивать квоту за установку нового лифта в доме, то только на условиях будущей передачи квартиры в её единоличное пользование. Зина прикусила губу, а вместе с ней и надорвавшуюся любовь к младшенькой. Жорик вырос, уехал работать в Париж. Сама она появлялась в городке лишь изредка и давно перестала ощущать себя хозяйкой в квартире. Пришло время продавать недвижимость. Но Мила встала на дыбы. Она категорически отказывалась покинуть жильё.
—И ты вот так просто собираешься выставить родную сестру с детьми на улицу?
—Мила, но ведь у тебя есть муж, в конце концов. Пора бы и ему уже позаботиться о собственных детках.
—Ну и сучка же ты, Зинка!
—Я просто собираюсь получить свою долю с продажи квартиры.
—А мне за поддержание порядка в ней на протяжении стольких лет ничего не причитается?
—Но ведь ты здесь жила на всём готовеньком...
—И за воспитание твоего сына, между прочим, во время твоих постоянных отлучек!
—Ну, знаешь ли.
—Знаю, знаю, чем ты там на пляже кроме работы занималась.
Две дружные сестрички вконец разругались. Прошло полгода и они начали судиться: Зина, заручившись согласием Стаса, продала квартиру, а многодетная мать Мила опротестовала её действия в суде. Ничего из этого не вышло, сёстры стали заклятыми врагами и по сей день не разговаривают друг с другом.
Ну, а Стас... Он недавно встретился с очень интересной женщиной. Испанкой. Они разговорились об искусстве, иностранных языках, литературе, философии. Прощаясь, условились о новой встрече. И тут Стас вдруг спросил:
—У вас есть младшая сестра?

----------


## Khomitchouk

Эрика.

Автор : Владимир Хомичук



Наталье Лопес с любовью

Бабушка и мама не на шутку обеспокоились: Эрика сообщила, что влюблена и собирается замуж. Вроде, радоваться надо: дочка-внучка нашла свое девичье счастье и хочет наслаждаться им в законном браке. А тут чуть ли не огорчение. Хотя правильнее было бы назвать их реакцию... не оторопью, нет, замешательством, скорее.
– Да что вы разволновались-то так?! Ну, и что здесь такого? И не тебе, мама, а тем более бабуле меня о чем-то предостерегать! Себя вспомни! И бабушка пусть не забывает, за кого замуж выскочила, – почти кричала в телефон Эрика.
– Но ведь у нас совсем другая ситуация...ммм... была, – пыталась не сбиваться и говорить спокойно Сюзанна, обращаясь к двадцатипятилетней дочери.
– В чем же она другая? В цвете?

Привлекательная женщина средних лет с элегантной прической, – предметом гордости знакомого парикмахера, – слегка зарделась, услышав этот вопрос. Точно так же, как от утренней шутки не лишённого юмора швейцара в доме, где жил любимый мужчина. Увидев неравномерно состриженную копну её красивых чёрных волос, где левая сторона была намеренно укорочена и стильно приоткрывала ухо, служака одобряюще и даже восхищённо улыбнулся, но тут же ляпнул:
– А ваш парикмахер...эээ... косоглазием не страдает?

Сейчас она сидела на кухне с мамой и разговаривала с Эрикой по мобильному телефону, включив спикер:
– Дело совсем не в этом, дочка. Сейчас ты находишься в другой стране. Твой парень – местный житель, он привык к традициям своего народа, родной семьи. Ты там иностранка, собираешься вскоре вернуться домой в Испанию. Вы что, хотите вместе приехать?
– Да, наверное. Скорее всего.
– Но ведь он не знает испанского языка, внучка. У тебя, по крайней мере, с французским проблем никаких. А как же он здесь? – вступила в разговор Мартина.
– Ба, ты сама меня всегда учила, что мы типичная семья переселенцев. Нам языковые преграды не страшны. Ты за дедушкой из Парижа в глухую испанскую деревню попёрлась. С малолетней дочерью, родившейся во Франции, между прочим. И тоже в испанском ни бельмеса не шарила. А мама с папой развелась, нашла себе вон любовничка из России, специально на курсы русского моталась каждый день. И теперь вы мне обе талдычите о трудностях эмигрантов? Хватит врать уже. Совсем не в этом дело!
– А в чём? – в унисон и несколько смущённо спросили женщины.
– А в том, что стыдно эмигранткам становиться расистками. Да, мой будущий муж – темнокожий. Да, он отсюда, из Марокко. Его зовут Ахмед. И не такой уж он чёрный. Оливкового цвета. Я его так и называю – финик. Сейчас фотографию вышлю. Вам понравится: он красивый!
Через несколько мгновений на экране новенького айфона – подарка Эрики «любимой маме», кстати, – высветилась лыбящаяся физиономия претендента. На открывших рот дам смотрел довольно обаятельный молодой мулат с широкой улыбкой, обнажающей ровные зубы молочной белизны. Первой своё впечатление высказала потенциальная тёща:
– Зубоскал. Но не урод, слава богу.
Пожилая худенькая женщина тут же поднялась и стремглав метнулась в комнату в поисках очков, чтобы тоже оценить новоиспечённого родственничка. Быстренько вернулась, напялила «очи» на сгорбленный нос и впилась взглядом в фотографию. Долго всматривалась, а потом вынесла приговор:
– Не финик это, а финиш. Надо срочно лететь в Марракеш.

Эрика с детства была непоседливым созданием. Всё тянуло её постоянно на какие-то передвижения. Ни минуты не могла оставаться на месте. Бегала, прыгала, вырывалась из рук, не хотела смирно сидеть за обеденным столом, часто убегала без спроса на улицу. Точно так же разговаривала – будто вскачь. Речь при этом, как ни странно, была очень чёткой, правильной, с превосходной артикуляцией. Пышненькая, с чёрными кудряшками в аккуратно заплетённых бабушкой косичках, она буквально съедала каштановыми глазищами любого нового собеседника, внимательно так слушала, прежде чем одобрительно улыбнуться и осыпать представшего перед ней персонажа пулеметной очередью ласковых восклицаний, либо молча отвернуться, не издав ни звука. С годами эта особенность сказалась на её образе мыслей. Казалось, она не вдумывается особенно в то, что строчит словами, но внимательный слушатель сразу угадывал за внешним набором стремительных фраз глубокий предварительный анализ того, что Эрика хочет сказать. Она не говорила, она изъясняла то, что давно уже хотела выразить вслух.
Постепенно девочка с кудряшками превратилась в красивую до умопомрачения статную девушку с локонами вороной масти. Но неугомонной и пытливой так и осталась. Учиться она решила на антрополога. Странная профессия для девушки из обеспеченной семьи. Но не для Эрики. Уж очень ей нравилось сравнивать различных людей, узнавать их происхождение, осмысливать культурные и расовые особенности разноликих сапиенсов. Блестяще окончила университет, получила диплом магистра и укатила в Никарагуа на стажировку.
До науки в чистом виде, а именно этим ей хотелось заниматься, было ещё далеко, пока придётся потрудиться соцработником. Окунувшись с головой в беды малоимущих людей, помогая бездомным брошенным детям в совершенно незнакомой стране, где говорили на странном испанском языке и жили другими, более приземлёнными ценностями, Эрика научилась по-настоящему любить свою родину, близких и друзей. Часто звонила домой маме и бабушке, писала письма. Ей хорошо удавалось составлять из простых слов отточенные, яркие, изящные предложения. Недаром её так привлекала публицистика. Как-то она написала подруге: «Стремительно несётся время. И люди рядом со мной тоже гонятся за чем-то или за кем-то. Не понимают, да и не хотят осознать, что надо бы остановиться, насладиться исчезающим моментом счастья, протянуть руку тому, кто нуждается, поделиться с другими хотя бы чем-либо. Мне хочется выпить с тобой красного вина, Наталья. Просто так. Вдруг потом не придётся...».
Вернулась Эрика какой-то другой, обновлённой, что ли. Стала засматриваться на парней. Пустилась в поиски работы. Но тщетно, ничего не находила. Ни по специальности, ни по интересам. Подвернулся парень, вроде бы понравился. Раньше виделись мельком в университете. А тут встретились на дне рождения у той же Натальи и разговорились. Хота слыл сообразительным и юморным. Был хорош собой, работал программистом в крупной промышленной компании. Первый в её жизни сексуальный опыт получился каким-то скомканным, похожим на суетливое обязательство перед жизненными устоями. Разумеется, праздника в душе не оставил. Но и не отвратил. Они стали встречаться.
– Слушай, Эрика! – заговорил однажды Хота на очередном свидании.
Интонация его была восклицательно-таинственной.
– Да, что случилось? – спокойно, но настороженно спросила девушка.
– Меня скоро по работе в Мадрид переводят. Так я тут подумал...эээ... А не поехать ли нам вместе? Родители мне уже и квартиру нашли. Однокомнатная, правда, зато не такая уж дорогая. В центре, к тому же.
Эрика, как всегда перед неожиданным поворотом в любой беседе, поела его с минуту черносливными глазами, затем по-иудейски ответила вопросом на вопрос:
– Ты меня жить вместе зовёшь?
– Ну да.
– И что я делать там буду?
– То, что и здесь: ничего. То есть, эээ... работу подыскивать, я хотел сказать. В столице-то, наверное, больше возможностей будет.
Эрика согласилась, хотя в душе осталась оскомина от этого диалога. Затаилось скребущее сердце и мозг сомнение. От пугающего, какого-то домостроевского «ничего», произнесённого так уверенно и легко, что попахивало презрительным мужланством.
«А-а, по барабану! На месте разберёмся», – подумала она.
Жизнь в Мадриде оказалась нудной до мракобесия. Хота с утра ушлёпывал на работу, возвращался поздно, просил чего-нибудь похавать и заваливался спать. По выходным приезжали его родители. Сообразительный и юморной, он тут же обретал настоящую свою суть – маменькиного сынка. Мамаша пыталась наставить на путь истинный и Эрику. Не тут-то было.
– Тебе не стоит особенно заморачиваться насчёт работы, Эрика. Так, что-нибудь на полдня. Хота, конечно, хорошо зарабатывает, но лишняя копейка в доме никогда не помешает, – говаривала, поглядывая свысока, пышная дама с двойным подбородком. Отстраняла при этом от себя хлипкого мужичонку, который всегда почему-то ходил позади неё, словно на поводке.
Поначалу Эрика кивала, угукала или агакала, потом приловчилась отвечать нечленораздельными «Да, вы правы» или «Конечно, так и сделаю». Но сегодня не выдержала:
– А сейчас, мадам, послушайте меня. Роль послушной домохозяйки ну никак не вписывается в мой жизненный репертуар. Я ни за какие коврижки не собираюсь больше прислуживать вашему сынуле, а тем более вам. И о какой там ещё грёбаной свадьбе вы мне сейчас бормочете? Мы с Хотой об этом даже и не заикались. Да идите вы все к чертям собачьим!
Рот на лице несостоявшейся свекрови закрылся только после оглушительного грохота входной двери.

Дома было лучше, рядом заботливая бабушка и внимательная мама. С ними всегда поболтать спокойно можно, они не наезжают с нравоучениями да наставлениями, не долбают по пустякам, не упрекают ни в чём. Друзья, опять же. Только скучно. Муторно от бездействия. Работы как не было, так и нет. Никакой. Вообще. Пора что-то предпринимать.
Эрика с головой погрузилась в Интернет. Разослала своё резюме, переведённое на четыре иностранных языка, по всему миру. Ответы иногда приходили, надо было дополнять, уточнять или явиться на следующий день, допустим, в Амстердам. Но всё это отдавало разводом, не убеждало совсем. Тогда она принялась шерстить объявления с начальным словом «Ищу». И опа! Бац..!
«Ищу коммуникабельную девушку на должность секретаря-референта в престижной марокканской фирме по обучению современным танцам». Дальше был указан телефон и имя – Соад.
Звонить? Не звонить?
Бабушка выпучила глаза – Марокко? Мама испугалась. Как всегда, впрочем. Друзья пессимистически приуныли. И тут всплыл мамин русский ненаглядный. Звали мужчину Владимиром, как и полагается. Пришёл в гости к своей испанской пассии как раз на момент разгоравшейся ссоры между Эрикой и матерью. Каждая из женских особей была настроена весьма воинственно. Однако он внимательно их выслушал. Задумался. Попросил  чего-нибудь выпить. Эрика притихла и уставилась на него долгим своим испепеляющим взглядом. Знала она его давно, с детства ещё. Симпатии особой, а тем более любви, не испытывала, хоть и называл он её в шутку падчерицей. Но уважала. Прислушивалась часто к его мнению. Мужик умный был, хоть и резкий в суждениях. Сейчас смотрела на него в надежде на дельный совет, ведь этому типу, судя по рассказам матери, часто приходилось бывать в затруднительных ситуациях.
 – Звони, Эрика. За спрос не бьют. Хоть что-то прояснится. Да и не край света это совсем.
Эрика с облегчением зыркнула на мать и потянулась к телефону.
Человек по имени Соад оказался женщиной с приятным тембром голоса. Узнав, что ей звонят из Испании, удивилась и затараторила о прекрасных условиях пребывания в Марракеше, пообещала помочь с жильём на первых порах, огласила условия оплаты и долго распиналась о том, как она рада, как будет счастлива принять у себя испанку, как готова помочь в чём бы то ни было и т.д., и т.п.

Эрика спустилась с трапа самолёта, оглянулась вокруг и заулыбалась. Этот новый мир как-то сразу пришёлся ей по вкусу. Он долбанул её по башке незнакомым говором людей в разноцветной необычной одежде, ущипнул за нос запахом пряностей, резанул глаза экзотикой и рукотворными чудесами, рассыпанными повсюду, словно специально для её изумлённого взора. «А мне здесь нравится, нравится, нравится!», – галопом неслась в голове старая незатейливая песня.
Девушка радостно выбежала на улицу, взмахнула рукой. Около неё тут же остановилась жёлтая малолитражка Petit Taxi. Водитель проблеял что-то на непонятном языке. Эрика ответила по-французски, что ей надо добраться до города, показала на экране телефона визитку Соад. «Па-д-проблем», – гоготнул хозяин «маленького такси» и расплылся в улыбке.
Улыбались в этой стране все, всегда и везде.
«Не страна, а праздник смеха какой-то», – подумала Эрика, очутившись в приёмной у Соад.
– Проходи, дорогая! – раздался из-за двери уже знакомый ласковый голос.

... И как-то сразу жить стало лучше, жить стало веселей. Обосновалась Эрика в шикарно обставленной съёмной квартире, которая находилась в центре города, недалеко от работы. С небольшой террасы открывался великолепный вид на город, особенно по вечерам, когда он внезапно превращался в изумрудный. Освещение было изумительным, сказочным. Платить за этот жилищный алмаз надо было совсем немного дирхам (марокканская валюта): хозяйкой ведь была вездесущая Соад. Эта высокая стройная женщина с красивыми негритянскими чертами лица действительно, как и обещала по телефону, старалась во всём помочь. Двигалась она так же, как и говорила. Никогда не останавливалась. Казалось, не ходит, а танцует. И ангажирует собеседника. Походка быстрая, но плавная, изящная какая-то. «Интересно, ты когда спишь, молчишь и не ворочаешься? Наверное, нет. Неугомонная ты наша», – посмеивалась про себя Эрика.

На курсы пришёл устраиваться парень.
– Как тебя как зовут, красавица?
– Эрика.
– Почти как Эврика. Очень приятно, правда моя небесная. Я –  Ахмед. Увидимся.

Мир исчез. Земля треснула. Солнце потухло.

Озарение, прояснение или осияние, чёрт его знает, как это называется, пришло позже, спустя минуты две. «Кажется, я влюбилась», – пролепетала жалостливым голосом Эрика.
– Вы мне тоже очень нравитесь, – громыхнуло сверху.
Протягивая ей паспорт, уже совершенно другой очередной клиент улыбался, как и вся эта страна.

Видеться с Ахмедом они стали каждый день. Сначала на работе, потом по выходным он приглашал её в риад, где работал и жил. Riad – это традиционная частная гостиница в марокканском стиле. Проще говоря, обычный отель, только аутентичный, с внутренним двориком, множеством зелени и бассейном. Зачастую, особенно для иностранцев, его специально преобразуют в определённого рода увеселительное заведение. Именно там Эрика познала неутомимость Ахмеда в работе. С ней под одеялом. Трудился мускулистый юноша безустанно, потел, но приятно пахнул, доставлял Эрике неописуемое наслаждение. Шептал слова любви, называл богиней и снова принимался за работу.
После Хоты и его поползновений в кровати мужское внимание Ахмеда показалось Эрике обретением счастья. Нет, не показалось. Она реально была счастлива. Она глубоко полюбила труженика. Поэтому и согласилась выйти за него замуж.
Жить они стали вместе. Ахмед проявил себя заботливым, внимательным сожителем. Домохозяином даже. Умел готовить и возился на кухне с удовольствием, не жалел усилий и времени на жарку, парку да приправку всякого рода тажинов (тажин –  это блюдо такое из мяса и овощей, популярное в странах Магриба, а также специальная посуда для его приготовления), ежедневно прибирался в доме, стиркой и глажкой тоже не гнушался. По вечерам, когда они выходили на прогулку, всячески оберегал Эрику от раздевавших её взглядом потенциальных соперников, был готов набить рожу кому угодно из сновавших туда-сюда бездельников, время от времени осмеливавшихся отпускать в адрес девушки скабрезные комплименты. Загляденье, а не жених, в общем! Только молился очень часто на коврике в углу спальни. Но пока Эрика не обращала на это особого внимания.

Свадьбы было аж две: первая в Тизните, небольшом городке, где жили родители Ахмеда, вторая – уже в Испании. Первая из них удачно совпала с нарочным визитом Мартины и Сюзанны. Ошалевшие от полученной новости, они на следующий же день после звонка Эрики, нервозные и суетливые, спешно прибыли в Марракеш.
В аэропорту их встретил Ахмед: Эрика была занята на работе (другой уже, кстати), где как раз случился аврал, –  её не отпускали. Устроилась она в довольно крупную французско-марокканскую совместную коммуникационную компанию, специализировавшуюся на создании веб-сайтов для других фирм, продвижении новых технологий, редактировании  рекламных роликов и... публицистике. После прочтения нескольких письменных опусов Эрики о необходимости борьбы с изменением климата, её тут же пригласили на собеседование и срочно зачислили в штат.
– Здравствуйте, дорогие ба и ма! –  произнёс представший перед изумлёнными родительницами высокий крепкосложённый «финик». Удивиться было чему: он действительно был красив, строен и привлекателен. Говорил на французском странно, с ошибками, ну да ладно, чего уж там: другая страна всё-таки, африканская.
– Бонжур, Ахмед, –  для начала без восклицательного знака, ответили женщины.
– Я так рад вас видеть на земле Аллаха! Готов служить во всём, чего вы пожелаете, медам. Не переживайте: Эрика не смогла вырваться с работы, но она уже дома, только что звонила, с нетерпением нас ждёт.
«Чертовщина какая-то. Но, по крайней мере, учтив в обхождении», – подумала «ба». «Ма», похоже, пребывала в состоянии ступора.

Первая свадьба вышла домашней, скромной, зато уютной и тёплой, без торжеств. Приглашенных было не много, только несколько ближайших родственников со стороны жениха. С испанской стороны в Тинзит прибыл лишь отец Эрики: они с дочкой поддерживали доверительные отношения. Всех «неверных», в том числе и его, тут же нарядили в национальные бурнусы (просторные такие рубахи до колен, типа распашонок) и усадили за стол. Отец и мать Ахмеда говорили на берберском наречии. Переводить приходилось их дочкам школьного возраста – трём хихикающим шоколадкам. Отец Ахмеда обладал нефтяным цветом кожи и глубоким трубным голосом. Говорил величаво, торжественно. Мать, арабка с опущенной головой, всегда норовила спрятаться за ним, больше молчала, только иногда робко задавала вопросы. Но в целом все остались довольны.

Прошло полгода. У бабушки обнаружили рак ободочной кишки.

– Ба, а что именно говорят врачи? Это злокачественная опухоль? Я завтра же вылетаю в Сарагосу. Не важно. Отпрошусь. Ну и пусть увольняют. Мне важнее быть рядом с тобой. Не переживай раньше времени. Всё будет хорошо, ба. А что Ахмед? Приедет прямо к свадьбе. Ну что ты такое говоришь? Конечно доживёшь. Ты ещё и правнуков понянчишь. Люблю тебя, ба. До встречи.

Вторую свадьбу отплясали по всем классическим законам: в загородном ресторане с меню от известного повара, с белым изысканным платьем у невесты, кучей приглашённых. Ахмед предстал в прекрасно сшитом на заказ костюме, в белоснежной рубашке с бабочкой. Из Франции приехала его тётя. Сразила наповал всех испанских мужиков своей чёрной, обжигающей взгляд красотой. Чувствовалось, что в «мероприятие» было вложено много денег. Даже русский Володимир был приглашён и представлен Ахмеду:
– Познакомься, Ахмед. Это Влади, друг...эээ..,  мамы, то есть нашей семьи. Он русский, – сконфуженно пояснила Эрика.
– Рюс? Партизан? – отреагировал, скалясь, жених.
– А вы, мсьё, немец, что ли?
Улыбка высокого блондина была менее широкой.
– Не обижайся, Влади. Просто это единственное русское слово, которое он знает, – заканючила Эрика.
– Я и не обижаюсь. Я оцениваю.
Потом пришлось долго объясняться с Сюзанной:  – Он что, тебе совсем не понравился? – Он не женщина, чтобы мне нравиться... – Ну, в смысле как человек... – Рот до ушей, а глаза не смеются. Взгляд странный какой-то, нехороший. Прости, возможно мне показалось...
Присутствовала на свадьбе и Мартина. Ещё держалась, но с трудом. Сдала она сильно в последнее время. Но ещё бодрилась, старалась не подавать виду. И только ей было ведомо, какого мужества это требовало.

Умерла она в ноябре, через четыре месяца. Её бездыханное холодное тело обнаружила любимая внучка. Эрика опять прилетела домой, за месяц до этого. Поселилась у неё дома, ухаживала сутками за старенькой, возила в инвалидной коляске. Они словно поменялись местами во времени: внучка нянчила бабушку.
Всё переменилось опять. Опустошилось как-то. Бабушки больше нет. В Сарагосу приехал Ахмед. «Ба» завещала свою квартиру Эрике. Теперь они живут здесь. Ахмеду надо оформить вид на жительство, иначе его нигде не примут на работу. Тоска-а-а...
«Странные вещи происходят моей жизни, влюбилась с первого взгляда, полюбила до дрожи в теле, а теперь, кажется, теряю влечение и доверие к мужу. Он даже на похороны бабушки не приехал. Ни разу не поговорил со мной о ней, не спросил ничего о том, что я чувствую, как переношу потерю родного человека. Ему, похоже, фиолетово, что со мной происходит. Только молится своему грёбаному Аллаху».
Поселившееся в душе напряжение с каждым днём искрило всё больше, грозя полыхнуть пожаром.
Потом понеслось... На сцене объявился священный Коран, которому, с подачи Ахмеда, была отведена роль управляющего жизнью Эрики. Хотя она была атеисткой в принципе, ещё с детства. Оказалось, что ведёт она себя очень неправильно, недостойно: слишком много курит; вина не то, что пить нельзя, его вообще запрещено держать в доме; кокетство с мужчинами при живом муже, даже по телефону – это страшный грех, недопустимый и непозволительный. Так сказано в Коране. Бедный телефон теперь подвергался чуть ли не ежедневным инспекциям. Компьютер Эрики однажды был арестован и впоследствии допрошен с применением пыток. У него истребовали копию жёсткого диска для проведения тщательного досмотра в поисках компромата.
Эрика сопротивлялась как могла. В чём-то пыталась переубедить супруга, спорила, приводила разумные аргументы, от случая к случаю уступая и избегая назревавших ссор. Бесполезно. Деспотизм крепчал, извергался обвинениями в неверности и лжи. Девушка иногда не выдерживала и сбегала к маме на недельку-другую. Потом сдавала позиции и возвращалась. Вот уж точно – любовь зла.
Сюзанна позвонила любимому, назначила встречу. Надо было поговорить.
– Влади, что же делать?
– Я вообще удивляюсь, что они до сих пор вместе.
– Но почему?
– Послушай меня, не перебивай, пожалуйста.

Дальше последовал довольно длинный монолог. Говорил мужчина спокойно, может быть чуть резко. Но веско:
– Мне кажется, я хорошо знаю твою дочку. Её мужа не очень, но этого и не надо, чтобы понять – их брак изначально обречён на провал. Они принадлежат к двум совершенно разным галактикам, удалённым друг от друга на огромную космическую дистанцию. Они не могут сосуществовать в одном измерении. И дело здесь не только в религии. Даже не столько, я полагаю. Сочетать эти два мира – это всё равно, что подавать на стол стерлядь и свиные ножки в одном блюде. Сейчас объясню. Посмотри: по одну сторону находится Эрика – образованная европейская девушка. Она любознательна, много читает, интересуется всем, что происходит на нашей планете, хочет развиваться и не застывать на месте. По другую сторону, но как бы рядом с ней по воле случая и эмоций оказался Ахмед – одержимый мусульманин, который существует в каком-то перманентном ограниченном состоянии и не желает меняться. Он совершенно не образован, да и не умён. В мире огромное количество умных, но необразованных людей. Ахмед – другой случай. У него не только кожа тёмная, но и мозг тоже. Вспомни, как он спросил у меня, чем я в жизни интересуюсь. Я говорю – стволовыми клетками. А он спрашивает, что это за твари такие. Тяжёлый случай, в общем. У него на уме лишь одно: получить нужные для проживания в Испании документы. И накопить денег на Мерседес последней модели. Это просто болван, Сюзанна. Баран Бараныч. А Эрику он нагло использует. Разводиться им надо, пока дело до детей не дошло.
Судьбоносная речь русского супостата стала обретать подтверждения в жизни. Они катастрофически нарастали изо дня в день. Ахмед начал просить денег на покупку машины. Потом на лечение внезапно заболевшей матери. Его занятия в гимнастическом зале опять же надо было оплачивать: уж больно любил он поиграть мышцами перед фотокамерой, разместить селфи в Фейсбуке, а потом упоительно подсчитывать лайки. После получения вида на жительство устроился на завод, но был уволен почти через неделю: простудился и не вышел на работу. «Лёгкий насморк – не причина для прогула», –  объяснили ему без улыбок в штукатурном цехе.
А денег начало не хватать. Эрика работу так и не нашла. Она вообще плохо выглядела: нервозность и постоянные домашние скандалы сказывались и на внешнем виде. Она стала какой-то скукоженной и помятой.
Иногда её охватывал стыд. Она уже едва выдерживала дурацкое поведение супруга на людях и в общественных местах. Последняя капля, заставившая лопнуть натянутое до нестерпимого звона в ушах терпение Эрики, упала на столик летней террасы, где они сидели как-то с друзьями. Выпивали, разговаривали, смеялись. Ахмед был в чёрных солнцезащитных очках. Он даже гордился ими, но это были аляповатые, совершенно вышедшие из моды окуляры. Он уже сносно понимал испанский язык и даже макаронил некоторые фразы с глаголами в инфинитиве. Кто-то из друзей пошутил:
– Ты прям вылитый Джеймс Бонд в этих очках, Ахмед.
– Пистолета только не хватает, – тихо добавила Эрика.
Все засмеялись, но по-дружески, незлобиво.
Возмущённый Ахмед вскочил, сломал очки и в ярости крикнул:
– Это подарок моей матери! Не смей над ней смеяться, сука сраная! – он поднял руку и замахнулся на Эрику.
Проходившие рядом незнакомые люди обхватили озверевшего мавра сзади и оттащили его в сторону.

Эрика окончательно ушла из дома. Жила с мамой. С Ахмедом говорила только по телефону. Потом и от этого отказалась. Подала на развод. Все юридические переговоры вела Сюзанна. Особых проблем с оформлением развода не возникло. Согласия Ахмеда и не требовалось: он был иностранцем. Но Эрика и Сюзанна решили поступить честно, дав ему возможность на оформление добровольного решения о разводе по истечении года после приезда в Испанию. Таким образом он мог продлить свой вид на жительство. Но Ахмед внезапно исчез, пропал без вести, словно испарился. Даже вещи свои оставил дома, включая котов, которых они с Эрикой купили в Марракеше и привезли в Сарагосу. Чёрного кота и белую кошку.

По слухам, он уехал в Париж.
У Эрики теперь интересная, хорошо оплачиваемая работа по специальности. Интерес к антропологии не угасает. Она опять похорошела, вновь обрела открытый взгляд, но обращать его на новых мужчин пока желанием не горит.

----------


## Khomitchouk

Эстер.

Автор : Владимир Хомичук.

Ко мне в кабинет постучали. Настойчиво как-то.
— Да, — ответил я и, оторвав взгляд от кучи экзаменационных листов на столе, поднял голову.
Дверь робко отворилась, в проёме показалась среднего роста девушка с круглым лицом. Короткостриженая, русоволосая, с большими странными глазами. О мужчинах с такими глазами обычно говорят «под газом». Но на пьяную или обкуренную она, вроде, не походила, и, всё равно, что-то в ней было не так. Впрочем, мне совсем не хотелось разбираться в этом, и я лишь вежливо спросил:
— Чем обязан?
— Я так и буду стоять тут у двери, или ты предложишь мне присесть?
Я несколько опешил, но ответил невозмутимо:
— Прошу.
— Так вот, мне сказали, что ты собираешь людей для поездки в Россию. Я принесла деньги. Сколько с меня?
— Сеньорита, вы вообще кто? 
— Эстер, и не парься называть меня на «вы».
— Так, значит, тебя зовут Эстер. Очень приятно. Но дело в том, что поездку я организую для студентов русского языка.
— Так я и есть студентка, только не твоя. Но разве это важно?

Это действительно было неважно. Тем более, что мне как раз и не хватало одного человека для этой самой туристической поездки. В общем, зачислил я её без особых разбирательств: выезжать надо было уже через пару дней.

Глухой ночью мы прибыли на польско-белорусскую границу в город Брест. Смешно было смотреть на моих студентов: их недоверчивые лица выражали крайнее изумление. Пограничники вывели нас из поезда. Я попытался объяснить испанцам, что ширина рельсовой колеи в Европе и Белоруссии различна. Поэтому, для продолжения пути, вагоны поезда необходимо переставить на вагонные тележки, предназначенные для движения по здешней колее. Кроме того, нам надо было пройти таможенный досмотр и проверку документов. Куда там! По-моему, они думали, что их ведут на расстрел. Всё это напряжение стало спадать, когда у моих подопечных попросили паспорта. Строгий офицер принялся зачитывать имена и возвращать документы владельцам.
Когда дело дошло до женских имён, произошёл казус.
— Мария! — прогремел вояка.
А в ответ - тишина.
— Где Мария?
Молчание.
— Не понял, паспорт есть, а Марии нет.
Пришлось заговорить мне:
— Товарищ майор, у них почти у всех двойные имена, вы первое и обязательно второе читайте.
— Так… Мария-Пилар
— Товарищ майор, это самое популярное испанское имя, тогда уж и фамилию надо.
— Мария-Пилар Гонсалес!
— Я, — робко ответила одна из трёх моих Марий-Пилар.
— Ну наконец-то. Пожалуйста, сеньора.
— Сеньорита.
— ?
— Она не замужем, — вставил я.
— Так, извините, девушка. Ну да ладно. Дальше. Мария! Тьфу ты, Мария-Анхелес.
— Я!
Потом были ещё Мария-Хосе, Мария-Хесус. Девушки стали посмеиваться. Солдаты гоготать.
— Отставить! — прикрикнул на них майор, — О, наконец-то! Марии кончились, теперь у нас… Эстер!
— Здесь, к вашим услугам, — почти без акцента ответила странная девушка.
— Ни фига себе! — выдал офицер и сам засмеялся.

Утром мы приехали в Минск. Нас встречала моя знакомая. До отъезда в Испанию мы вместе учились в университете иностранных языков. Теперь она руководила туристической фирмой, и взялась помогать мне в этой поездке.
— Привет, Вовка, ну как доехали? Всё хорошо? Устали, наверное? — застрочила рыжеволосая Вика, моя однокурсница и подруга, которую я не видел уже лет пять. — Но ничего, сейчас расселитесь по квартирам, отдохнёте, а после обеда встретимся и вместе доработаем всю программу вашего пребывания у нас.
— Привет! А ты по-прежнему такая же шустрая, Вика.
— Ну а как же? Иначе нельзя, плохо будет.
— А кому сейчас хорошо?
— Вам, потому что я наняла микроавтобус с шофёром Колей, и он вас всех сейчас развезёт по домам. — Коля! Иди сюда, познакомься со всеми, говори по-русски, они понимают.
Из пикапа, стоявшего неподалёку, выбрался парень сельского вида и, застенчиво улыбаясь, подошёл к нам.
— Добрый день! Меня зовут Николай, я буду вашим водителем и постараюсь во всём помогать.
— Так уж и во всём? — громко спросила Эстер.
— Да, — ответил растерявшийся Коля.
— Ну посмотрим, посмотрим, — засмеялась его собеседница.
После обеда Коля доставил всех ко входу в университет, мы поднялись на пятый этаж левого крыла здания, где находился факультет испанского языка. Зашли в одну из аудиторий. Вскоре появился Василий Иванович Дублянский, бывший декан факультета, а ныне преподаватель. Мы предварительно договорились с ним о занятиях в стенах моей родной альма-матер. Чтобы растопить лёд застенчивости, застывший на скулах испанцев, он обратился к ним на их родном языке и рассказал, что занятия с ними будут проводить он и его жена Валентина Ивановна, которая как раз вошла в аудиторию. Она представилась и непринуждённо, но чётко артикулируя каждое слово, заговорила с моими «питомцами» уже на русском языке. Те расслабились и стали участвовать в этом первом, импровизированном для них уроке.
 — А где тут у вас можно поссать? — вдруг спросила у неё вездесущая и громогласная Эстер.

Вечером того же дня мы с Викой составили план занятий, экскурсий, встреч с интересными людьми, студентами и так далее. На выходные договорились съездить в Москву и Санкт-Петербург. Нужен был помощник: Вика была очень занята на работе, а один я вряд ли бы справился с этой женской оравой в большом городе. В группе был только один парень, Хосе-Мануэль, все остальные — молодые девушки и женщины. Самую старшую седовласую женщину звали Консуэло. Как оказалось, это она посоветовала Эстер обратиться ко мне по поводу поездки. Вика предложила взять на подмогу Сашу Бесцветкина, моего бывшего одногруппника и товарища по разным перипетиям, который сейчас работал у Вики в фирме. Я с радостью согласился.
 Саня приехал ко мне на следующий день. Мы вместе отправились навещать моих испанских экскурсантов, чтобы детально объяснить им всю программу. Первой, к кому заехали, была Эстер: она ближе всех жила от университета.
Она нам и открыла дверь. Мне улыбнулась радостно, а на Сашку вперилась, как тореадор на быка:
— А ты кто таков будешь, и какого рожна сюда припёрся?
— Эстер, что ты себе позволяешь? Извинись немедленно! — потребовал я.
— Я извинюсь, конечно, но в дом не пущу, не нравится он мне.
— Меня зовут Александр, я буду вашим гидом и переводчиком. Не пойму как-то, почему я оказался в немилости прямо с порога, — вступил Саня.
— Александр, извини, но я не буду больше разговаривать с тобой.
— Ну что ж, на нет и суда нет, — ответил мой друг и удивлённо уставился на меня.
— Разберёмся по ходу, — брякнул я.
— Конечно, дорогой мой Владимир, ты сам скоро всё поймёшь, — подытожила Эстер, — Завтра куда и во сколько?
— К девяти на занятия в университет.
— За мной Коля заедет?
— Да
— Класс! Потому что этого типа я на дух не переношу, — кивнула Эстер на Саню, оттолкнула его локтем и захлопнула дверь.

Мы вышли на улицу, и Саша, конечно же, спросил у меня:
— Слушай, Вован, чё это она?
— Я сам не в курсе, Саня. Странная девушка какая-то. Она, как бы тебе сказать, приблудная. Не моя студентка, со стороны. Я её и не знаю совсем. Ничего, сейчас обойдём остальных, я постараюсь навести справки. Но ты пока с ней поосторожней.
— Н-да, а то прибьёт ещё где-нибудь. А если серьёзно, то моё дело сторона.
— Ну вот и ладно.
С Бесцветкиным у нас отношения были своеобразные, я бы сказал. Когда-то, на первом курсе я остался без жилья, практически на улице, и Саша помог мне. Переговорил с родителями, меня приютили на полгода. Жили мы в маленькой комнатке вместе с его младшим братом. Ладили, даже за одной партой сидели в универе. Все считали нас закадычными друзьями. Я тоже. Но было в его поведении нечто, что меня настораживало иногда. Уж очень часто он повторял «моё дело сторона». Надо будет мне поговорить с Эстер. Действительно, чего это она ощерилась так?
Потом мы зашли к трём моим любимым ученицам — Мари-Мар, Лурдес и Мартине. Жили они порознь, но очень часто собирались вместе. На этот раз встретились на квартире у Мартины. Хозяева были совсем не против: девушки показались им приветливыми и отзывчивыми.
— Так, девчонки. На выходные едем в Москву, — начал я.
— Ура! — завизжали все трое, Лурдес даже подпрыгнула от радости.
— Помогать вам и мне в этой поездке будет мой друг Саша. Знакомьтесь.
— Очень приятно! Рада!
— Симпатичный у тебя друг, — сказала Мари-Мар, высокая темноволосая девушка.
— Мар, он женат, предупреждаю, — вставил я.
— А я что, против? — заискрилась в улыбке Мари-Мар.
Саша засмеялся. Было видно: ему понравилась эта весёлая компашка.
— Слушайте, вы что-нибудь знаете об Эстер? Кто она, откуда русский язык знает, что за человек? А то между ней и нашим симпатичным, похоже, назревает конфликт.
— Неа, мы её не знаем, но Консуэло говорила, что это умная интересная девушка. Она с её родителями знакома. Ты поговори с Консуэло, а лучше лично с Эстер, ты же умеешь мосты наводить, — ответила на этот раз Мартина, самая старшая из подружек.
— Придётся, — обронил я, — Кстати, почему бы это не сделать сейчас? Проводите, пожалуйста, Сашу, по остальным «местам дислокации» нашей группы. А я вернусь к Эстер, хорошо?
— Договорились, пусть мосты будут подъёмными, — хохотнула Лурдес, рыжеватая худая девушка.
— Вот не знал бы я вас троих, отправил бы всех тут же домой и отчислил бы из университета. Ладно, пока.
Я давно их знал, третий год уже. Как-то так получилось, что сдружились мы. Говорили, как и сейчас, то на русском, то на испанском. Они даже поездку эту помогали мне организовать. Звонки там всякие, денежные квитанции, почтовые отправления. Хорошие девчата.
На этот раз дверь мне открыла хозяйка квартиры, сказала, что Эстер, как всегда, закрылась у себя в комнате. Я спросил осторожно, не кажется ли это ей странным, ведь мы приехали сюда в первую очередь для общения на русском языке. Пожилая женщина поджала губы, указала рукой на дверь комнаты и покрутила пальцем у виска. Я подошёл, постучал и громко сказал:
— Эстер, это я. Открой, пожалуйста.
Дверь тут же открылась.
— Проходи. Садись. Выпить чего-нибудь хочешь?
— Нет, спасибо, — ответил я по-испански.
— Э, брат, давай со мной по-русски и только по-русски. Ты же сам говорил…
— Подслушивала?
— Да.
— В общем я пришёл, чтобы рассказать о занятиях и экскурсиях. В столицу, кстати, поедем в субботу.
— Очень хорошо, только не за этим ты пожаловал.
Тогда я стал её расспрашивать. Она как-то расслабилась и непринуждённо рассказала, что работает в крупной компании в импортно-экспортном отделе. Владеет несколькими языками, русский изучает уже давно, сейчас совершенствует. Поэтому записалась ко мне, к тому же давно мечтала увидеть собственными глазами родину Марка Шагала и Достоевского. Мы заговорили о живописи и литературе. Она показалась мне любознательной и остроумной. К тому же, ну очень много читала. Засиделся я у неё допоздна. Надо было уходить.
— А ведь ты ещё кое-что хотел спросить?
— Что?
— Про Сашу.
— Ну да. Зачем ты его так?
— Скажи, ты давно его знаешь?
— Да.
— И он тебе никогда не завидовал? Не предавал?
— Нет.
— Не успел ещё, значит.

Минск испанцам понравился, они после занятий с удовольствием бродили по городу, восхищались метро и множеством красивых ухоженных площадей, проспектов, зелёных скверов, не говоря уже о парке Горького. Там девушки любили отдыхать и кататься на колесе обозрения, а Хосе-Мануэль уподоблялся японским туристам и не расставался с большим фотоаппаратом, щёлкая им направо и налево. По вечерам они веселились в барах и ресторанах Троицкого предместья или прогуливались по проспекту Машерова, где было много иностранцев. В общем не скучали, но уже были и не против отправиться в поездку. В первую пятницу, накануне субботнего выезда в Москву мы с Сашей уступили их настойчивым просьбам и решили сводить всех на ночную дискотеку в Дом офицеров. Пришли все, без исключения, кроме Эстер. Ну да ладно, решили мы, на вкус и цвет, как известно… Было очень весело, все танцевали, шутили и смеялись. Даже Консуэло пустилась в пляс, выкрикивая испанское «Оле!». Подвыпили все, но в меру. Под утро приключилось неожиданное — пропал Коля. Я забеспокоился: на улице темно, общественный транспорт ещё не работает, метро закрыто, а шофёра с мини-автобусом нет. И тут мне кто-то рассказал, что Коля очень обеспокоился отсутствием Эстер, решил привезти её во что бы то ни стало на дискотеку, поэтому забрался в свой пикап и умотал за красавицей. Ну блин, и что же теперь делать?
Вдруг Коля объявился. С пьяной вдрызг Эстер.
— Ты, надеюсь, не пил? — обратился я злобно к Коле.
— Ни капли, я ж на работе.
— А она с чего так надралась?
— Я не надралась, а нализалась. Хочешь тебя оближу? — заявила Эстер с наглой улыбкой и выпученными глазами.

На следующий день вечером весь наш табор отправился в Москву. Доехали без приключений, мирно проспали всю ночь: сказывалась усталость после дискотечной ночи. Эстер вела себя тихо. Наверное, боролась с бодуном. Хотя в Москве стала оживать, с интересом осматривала всё вокруг, весело делилась впечатлениями с Консуэло и Эсперансой — ещё одной немолодой женщиной в составе группы. На Сашу внимания почти не обращала, сторонилась. Только иногда толкала его локтями, расчищая дорогу на Арбате. Мы, как положено всем иностранцам, отметились на Красной площади, сфотографировались напротив здания Большого театра, сделали покупки в ГУМе, поглазели на самые знаменитые станции метро. Всем было интересно и весело. День пролетел стремительно, и вечером мы опять сели в поезд. При распределении мест Эстер почему-то настаивала на том, чтобы ехать в одном купе со мной. Проводница не смогла это устроить, и Эстер на неё разозлилась.
— Я хочу ехать со старшим нашей группы! Я боюсь оставаться наедине с незнакомыми людьми.
— Девушка, вы же будете вместе с членами вашей группы.
— Я их не знаю и знать не хочу. Мне надо обсудить несколько вопросов с преподавателем.
— Эстер, успокойся. Мы обо всём сможем поговорить в тамбуре. Заодно и покурим. Ты ведь много куришь?
— Да. Как и ты.
— Ну вот и прекрасно. Я всё равно спать не особо хочу. Так что поболтаем.
— Хорошо, договорились.
Мы действительно скоро встретились в «курилке». Там уже смолила длиннющую тонкую сигарету Мартина. С ней Эстер начала говорить по-французски: узнала откуда-то о том, что Мартина — урождённая парижанка. Так что в конце концов мы втроём начали болтать на тарабарском наречии, смешивая испанский, русский и французский. Получилось занимательно. Эстер была в прекрасном настроении, ещё и зарделась от похвалы Мартины её прононса. Потом, как всегда неожиданно, перешла исключительно на русский:
— Так вот о чём я хотела поговорить с тобой, Владимир…
— Почему ты не зовёшь его Влади, как все мы, — спросила Мартина.
— Ну я не настолько близко с ним знакома. Да и он, наверное, будет против такой фамильярности.
— Не буду, меня все так называют.
— Хорошо. Так вот, Влади, не дружи с Сашей. Плохой он человек.
— Зря ты так, Эстер. Не знаю, какая муха тебя укусила.
— Никто меня не кусал. Я его насквозь вижу.

Время катилось уже к полуночи. Я извинился, сослался на накативший сон и распрощался с дамами. Залез на верхнюю полку и мгновенно вырубился. Разбудил меня надломанный шёпот Эстер и её огромные глаза прямо напротив моих:
  — Влади, возьми меня! Я так хочу переспать с тобой, аж в ушах звенит.
Я привскочил, сбросил деваху на пол, и заорал:
— Мартина, ты где? Кто-нибудь, помогите мне с этой дурой!
— Что ты орёшь, болван? Ты бы ещё маму позвал или няню!
— Прости, Эстер, я спал как убитый, а тут ты. Нехорошо получилось…
— Да уж, хреновато вышло, но мы это дело потом наверстаем, правда?
В купе между тем всунулись проводница, Мартина, Лурдес и Мари-Мар. В проходе теснились и по очереди заглядывали внутрь все остальные студенты. Даже Хосе-Мануэль припёрся со своим фотоаппаратом и щёлкнул им. На него шикнули, он убрался восвояси. Когда все разошлись и поуспокоились, я решил переговорить с Консуэло. И она рассказала, что родители Эстер настойчиво её просили напоминать их дочери о таблетках, которые она должна принимать каждый день. «Н-да, по приезду в Минск надо будет позвонить им и расспросить о чаде», — подумал я.
На следующий день мы приехали домой и всё, вроде бы, вернулось на круги своя: занятия в университете, экскурсии по городу и окрестностям, встречи, беседы, прогулки, концерты или спектакли. Как-то вечером я встретился с Мартиной и пригласил её на ужин: хотелось поговорить о произошедшем в поезде и просто провести время с красивой молодой женщиной. Она согласилась, я вызвал такси и заехал за ней. Куда её везти я, честно говоря, понятия не имел: давно не был в Минске, а город сильно изменился за прошедшие годы. Так что попросил совета у таксиста. Тот порекомендовал какой-то ночной клуб. Мы согласились.
Клуб был отделан под техасское ранчо, официанты носили ковбойские шляпы, в банкетном зале звучала негромкая музыка кантри. Мы сели за стол, изучили меню, заказали мясо, жаренное на вертеле и красное вино. Было удобно и приятно, только официант оказался каким-то слишком назойливым, он часто подходил и повторял единообразное «не хотите ли ещё чего-нибудь?» Поднадоел, в общем. Я его вежливо так отшил, когда моя темноволосая стройная собеседница вышла в туалетную комнату.
— О чём ты хотел поговорить? — спросила она, вернувшись.
— Да какой-то осадок постыдный остался после ночного приключения в купе. Хотел бы объясниться.
— Постыдный?
— Ну да. Как-то не очень по-мужски получилось там. Одна женщина мне предлагает себя, а я зову на помощь другую, замужнюю при том.
— А при чём тут моё замужество?
— Что-то я окончательно запутался.
— Да успокойся ты, любой бы на твоём месте опешил там в поезде: ночь, верхняя полка купе, рядом ещё три спящих пассажира, и на тебя прыгает женщина. Обалдеть!
— Да, но мог бы как-нибудь поделикатнее с Эстер. Женщина всё-таки.
— Это да, может быть. Но меня больше удивляет, почему ты именно меня позвал.
— Мы же вместе все втроём были до этого.
— Да, верно, — согласилась Мартина, чему-то хитро улыбаясь, — Кстати, раз уж ты упомянул моё семейное положение… Ты ведь тоже женат.
— Женат, да.
— Чего же по ночным клубам таскаешься с другой?
— Сам удивляюсь.
По дороге домой, сидя на заднем сидении такси, мы стали целоваться. Утром проснулись вместе, в одной постели.

Мне надо было съездить в Брест — повидать родителей и старшего брата Славку. Тащиться опять в поезде не очень-то хотелось, так что я договорился с братом, что он приедет за мной в Минск на машине. В дорогу со мной напросились ещё несколько студенток и Хосе-Мануэль с вездесущим фотоаппаратом: он, видите ли, горел желанием запечатлеть на фотокамеру настоящую русскую жизнь в деревне. Деваться было некуда, и я согласился. Но тут произошло непредвиденное — в университет заявилась хозяйка квартиры, в которой проживала Эстер и устроила скандал. Она заявила, что категорически отказывается терпеть пребывание полоумной испанки в своём доме.
— А что, собственно, случилось? — спросил я в растерянности, — И почему вы называете Эстер сумасшедшей?
— Она постоянно мне хамит, огрызается на любое моё замечание. А сегодня перебила все тарелки на кухне. Какой нормальный человек додумается до такого? Немедленно забирайте её, или я позвоню в милицию!
— В милицию точно не надо, не хватало нам ещё международного скандала. Я решу эту проблему, даю вам слово.
— Сегодня же, молодой человек, до наступления ночи.
— Хорошо.
«Ну и что мне теперь делать? От, зараза! Взялась же на мою голову, подлюка», — проносилось у меня в голове.  А делать что-то было надо, куда не вертись, вся ответственность лежала на мне. Я позвонил Мартине, она согласилась взять Эстер к себе: та почему-то прониклась доверием к француженке. Я оставил номер телефона своих родителей, поблагодарил и уехал в Брест.
Это надо было видеть! Хосе-Мануэль стоял напротив деревянного туалета с открытой дверцей и неустанно щёлкал фотоаппаратом, то и дело меняя ракурс съёмки. Рядом находилась моя бедная мама и смущённо говорила ему:
— Ну что ты только туалет и снимаешь, а? Нет у нас удобств, понимаешь? Здесь у всех так в деревне. Зато хата хорошая, муж вон воду провёл, телефон недавно поставили. Ты погляди, сад у нас какой! Яблоки, груши, сливы, черешни.
— Не волнуйтесь, Валентина, это я для личного архива. Только и всего.
— Для архива? Ой, батюшки… Пойдём, я лучше тебя покормлю с дороги, сынок.
— Сын у вас другой, это наш преподаватель.
— Ну да, это присказка у нас такая. А хороший преподаватель?
— Строгий.
— Ага, как положено. Пойдём, пойдём уж. К столу пора.
— Спасибо.
Мама усадила всех за большой круглый стол, заваленный домашними лакомствами, налила всем по сто. Девушки отказывались, Хосе-Мануэль пристал к брату с расспросами о том, как правильно пить водку. Славик показал. Все вытаращили глаза. В конце концов решились, тоже жахнули, так сказать. Практика русского разговорного стала набирать обороты. Вдруг зазвонил телефон, мама сняла трубку, повернулась ко мне и удивлённо сказала:
— Тебя спрашивают.
Я взял трубку и услышал голос Лурдес:
— Влади, привет! Послушай, извини, пожалуйста, но боюсь, тебе срочно надо вернуться в Минск. Тут у нас такое творится, что мы уже и не знаем, как быть дальше.
— Лурдес, а почему именно ты мне звонишь?
— Марии-Мар с Мартиной всюду сопровождают Эстер, мы вообще решили втроём жить, чтобы за ней присматривать. Она совершенно неуправляемой стала. И собирается за тобой ехать в Брест.
— Дела… Но я смогу только ночью приехать, мой брат выпил немного, ему нельзя за руль сейчас.
— Влади, давай хоть утром, но только побыстрей, а то она полгорода разнесёт скоро. А ещё она подралась с сестрой твоей жены.
— Что? Ни фига себе! Хорошо, через часа четыре постараюсь быть, — сказал я и повесил трубку. Потом посмотрел на мать:
— Отец скоро с работы придёт?
— Сейчас должен быть.
— Отлично, мама, он меня и подбросит в Минск.
— О, Господи!

В Минск мы с отцом прибыли затемно. Надо было что-то срочно предпринимать. Я позвонил Мартине. Трубку взяла на этот раз Мари-Мар и обрадованно сказала, что они все меня с нетерпением ждут.
Ночной совет проходил в полной темноте, говорили мы шёпотом: боялись разбудить Эстер. Мне приходилось часто перебивать своих учениц и просить об уточнениях. Тараторили они наперебой.
После моего отъезда события развивались стремительно и сумбурно. Чертовщина какая-то: Эстер разобиделась на меня за то, что я не пригласил её в Брест. Пристала к Бесцветкину с вопросами, Саша слил ей информацию о том, что в университете учится моя свояченица, младшая сестра жены то есть. Эстер пришла к ней в общежитие, долго расспрашивала обо мне, смотрела фотографии. А когда увидела, как небрежно та держит снимок моего маленького сына, пришла в ярость и отвесила собеседнице звонкую пощёчину. Потом они обе вцепились друг другу в волосы и катались по полу. Эстер всё время кричала одну и ту же фразу: «Плохая, ты плохая, я знаю, что ты плохая». После драки испанская амазонка ринулась в какой-то бар, выхлестала там невероятное количество спиртного и перебила множество бокалов, рюмок и стаканов. Пыталась устроить дебош на улице с шофёром Колей, отказывавшимся везти её в Брест. Успокоилась лишь при виде Мартины, с трудом разыскавшей её. Мартина отвезла дебоширку домой и уложила спать.
— Я, кстати, звонила её родителям в Испанию, узнавала насчёт таблеток, — медленно выговорила вдруг Мари-Мар.
— И? — спросил я.
— У неё биполярное расстройство, Влади.
— Уф! Это шизофрения, что ли?
— Не совсем, — вмешалась Мартина.
— Объясни тогда, — попросил я.
— Видишь ли, биполярное расстройство – это психическое заболевание, характеризующееся частой сменой настроения. У всех у нас настроение то хорошее, то плохое. И это нормально, а у людей с биполярным расстройством оно поднимается и повышается, как вагончики на Русских горках. Они и сами страдают от своей болезни, но, что ещё хуже, невольно причиняют страдания и неудобства другим.
— Ого! — я аж рот открыл от неожиданности, — Откуда у тебя такие энциклопедические познания?
— У меня муж — врач, — смущённо ответила она.
— Ну-ну, продолжай.
— Это не до конца излечимо, но если принимать таблетки, то можно эти непредсказуемые взлёты и падения настроения, то есть состояние эйфории вперемежку с депрессией выровнять до уровня обычных перепадов настроения. К сожалению, вместе с лечением пропадают и их талант, креативность и способность делать очень многое быстро и эффективно. То есть Русские горки превращаются в унылую, почти прямую дорогу, зато окружающие довольны.
— А где её таблетки, кстати? — спросил я.
— Она их посеяла где-то, — ответила на этот раз Лурдес.
— Оба-на… А сама водку хлещет. Мало нам не покажется, блин! — почти застонал я.
— Это большая этическая дилемма, — продолжила, между тем, Мартина, — Как сделать так, чтобы сохранить в человеке его лучшие качества, но при этом помочь ему не заниматься саморазрушением.
— Всё, надо везти Эстер в больницу, а то её Русские горки, — я постучал себя по голове, — превратятся в особые Испанские. Белиберда полная, здесь в России их называют Американскими, кстати. Итак, кто со мной? — спросил я.
— Я, — ответили три голоса.
Мы все засмеялись. Я облегчённо вздохнул и пробормотал:
— Что бы я делал без вас?!
— Ты, Влади, с остальными нашими поговорил бы, а то мало ли что… Да и помощь нам наверняка понадобится, её нельзя оставлять одну ни на минуту, а мы и так тут, как в заточении, — сказала рассудительная Мари-Мар. Остальные дружно закивали.
Утром я собрал своих студентов на совещание. Никогда его не забуду. Я вдруг почувствовал себя приговорённым. После вводного рассказа о произошедшем, группа тихонько так, но явно разделилась. Консуэло заявила, что она оставаться с Эстер по ночам и дежурить отказывается, она в возрасте уже, сил не хватает на ночные бдения. Эсперанса сослалась на собственные болячки и недомогания, остальные согласились, но без особого энтузиазма. А Хосе-Мануэль заявил, что я должен немедленно обратиться в испанское посольство и потребовать репатриации больного человека. Я посмотрел на своих трёх мушкетёрок и только в их глазах нашёл понимание и поддержку.
Мы вернулись домой, разбудили Эстер, которая мирно дрыхла после выпитого снотворного, загрузили её, почти невменяемую, в такси и поехали в городской психоневрологический диспансер. Нас внимательно выслушали, обследовали Эстер, но госпитализировать категорически отказались, ссылаясь на то, что она иностранка. Единственное, что врачи могли сделать — это вколоть ей успокоительное и выписать необходимые лекарства. «Н-да, подумал я, придётся звонить в Посольство Испании».
И позвонил. Меня долго обо всём расспрашивали, уточняли и что-то проверяли. Наконец выдали вердикт — репатриации Эстер не подлежит: поездка у нас частная, ни через какую туристическою фирму не проходит, оснований для официального вмешательства нет. Я ринулся к Вике и Саше.
— Вика, ты что, не оформила эту поездку, как коммерческую операцию?
— Нет.
— А почему?
Вика посмотрела исподлобья на Сашу, сидящего за соседним столом.
— Знаешь, Вован, если посчитать, что ты нам за эту «коммерческую операцию» платишь, то после выплаты налогов у нас останется с гулькин нос, так что не обессудь, — сказал он.
— То есть я вам мало плачу, и вы решили работать «по-чёрному»?
— Ну где-то так, — вступила в разговор Вика, — мы же не могли даже и предположить, что ты притаранишь нам полоумную.
— Так, дорогие мои однокурснички. Во-первых, цену мы согласовывали вместе, и никаких замечаний или предложений я от вас не услышал. Во-вторых, если решили бабок срубить на халяву, надо уметь тылы прикрывать. И скажите ещё спасибо, что мне не пришло в голову назвать вашу фирму, когда я звонил в посольство. И в-третьих, Вика, эта девушка поумнее тебя будет, просто у неё болезнь обострилась. А заболевание это универсальное, с каждым приключится может, так что не гневи судьбу, пожалуйста.
Дверью я не хлопал, просто ушёл.
В этот день Эстер была спокойной и уравновешенной. Она сама со мной заговорила.
— Мне жаль, Влади, что всё так получилось. Я знаю, что у меня биполярное расстройство. Но я совсем недавно вышла из больницы после очередного пребывания там. Всё было хорошо, врачи сами мне сказали, что угроз для срыва не наблюдают.
— Так что же случилось?
— Я очень импульсивная, легко поддаюсь соблазнам. Здесь все так много пьют, и ничего. Перебрала я один раз, таблетки потеряла, и понеслось.
— Почему ты мне ничего не сказала?
— Красивый потому что ты очень, стыдно было. Думала, обойдётся как-нибудь.
— Больше пить не будешь?
— Если поцелуешь.
— Нет, Эстер, прости.
Это была ошибка. Ну что мне стоило прикоснуться губами к её щеке или поцеловать по-настоящему? Дубина я.
Дальше события понеслись по непредсказуемой логике этой больной девушки. Эстер как будто подменили опять. Она вскочила и крикнула: «Ах так? Ну подожди, мало тебе не покажется!»

Люди ошибочно полагают, что, спрятавшись в свою эгоистичную скорлупу, отгородившись от других ссылками на усталость, возраст, плохое самочувствие и прочее-прочее, они смогут защитить свою замшелую душонку и ленивое тело от невзгод либо потрясений. Это далеко не так. Наверное, гораздо надёжнее искать спокойствие и умиротворение в кругу похожих на тебя людей, родных по духу, стилю жизни, оценке происходящего, юмору, в конце концов. Эта мысль крутилась у меня в голове, спустя многие годы, когда я встретился со своими бывшими студентами в ирландском пабе, находившемся около моего дома в Сарагосе. Я сидел в инвалидной коляске и смотрел на плачущую в три ручья Эстер, которая пыталась хоть как-нибудь поддержать меня после аварии. Она ревела белугой, а я улыбался.

До отъезда оставалось ещё два дня. Они превратились в сумасбродную вечность. Эстер ударилась в бега. Она шлялась по всему городу в поисках новых приключений. Находить их, впрочем, ей не составляло никакого труда. Она могла зайти в магазин и украсть там уйму вещей, продуктов, напитков, электротехники даже. Если её ловили, тут же платила, извинялась либо наоборот отказывалась от всего, швыряла покупки на пол, доставала испанский паспорт и орала «Но пасаран!» Могла на улице подойти к любому человеку и оскорбить его, нахамить, обозвать, обругать матом. Бедного Колю попыталась изнасиловать прямо за рулём. Сашу избила кулаками, истерично визжа при этом, что он над ней надругался. Все бармены или официантки посылались к едрене фене. Она три раза оказывалась в «ментовке», доставал её оттуда я. Она одаряла меня комплиментами типа «красивый, но козёл» и опять сбегала.  Разговаривать с ней, просить о чём-то было бесполезно. Эстер превратилась в вихрь, ураган, ведьму. В последний перед отъездом в Варшаву день, она заявилась на квартиру к Консуэло.
— Что же ты, дорогая моя подруга, ни разу ко мне в гости даже не зашла? — малиновым голосом обратилась Эстер к пожилой женщине.
— Я как раз сегодня хотела тебя навестить.
— В последний день?
— Ну, раньше как-то не получалось…
— Не получалось выполнить слово, данное моим родителям.
— Я просто сказала им, что постараюсь во всём тебе помогать.
— Нет, Консуэло, ты Богом клялась, что будешь всегда рядом со мной.
— Но…
— Молчи, убогая. Ты омерзительная старая лицемерка. Когда вернёмся в Сарагосу, не смей больше приходить к нам в дом!

Наконец-то мы опять оказались в поезде. Думалось, что всё закончилось. Но нам предстояло ещё провести день и ночь в Польше. Это было небольшое дополнение к задуманной мною поездке в Россию. Дело в том, что у Хосе-Мануэля была подруга в Варшаве, тоже студентка, и она устроила нам экскурсию по городу, а также проживание в общежитии. Была суббота, наш самолёт вылетал в воскресенье утром, так что ночь в общаге была очень кстати. Но вот что делать с Эстер? Она и в поезде начудила — познакомилась с какими-то парнями и заперлась с ними в купе. Проводница прибежала ко мне с круглыми глазами и сказала, что парни не простые.
— Что значит не простые? — спросил я.
— Чеченцы они, горячие. Не дай Бог!
Пришлось разбираться и с ними. Эстер они буквально выкинули из купе, после того как я пригласил их в тамбур «покурить».
— Ты кто такой вааще? — спросил у меня старший, наверное.
— Преподаватель русского языка в Испании, это моя группа студентов.
— Она тоже твоя студентка?
— Да.
— Шалава какая-то. Хочешь, мы её потом прирежем?
— Нет, мне её родителям надо сдать, она чокнутая немного.
— Это мы заметили? Деньги есть?
— Есть. Сколько надо?
— Нас трое. Каждому по сто.
— Хорошо.
После выкупа и очередной дозы снотворного Эстер успокоилась. Я нет. Зашёл в купе к своим ангелам-хранителям. Мы проговорили всю оставшуюся ночь и решили, что прямо с вокзала повезём Эстер в польскую психушку, а то нам всем кранты.
— Но как мы объясним всем остальным это наше решение? — спросила очкастая Лурдес.
— Моё решение, я здесь их принимаю, — ответил я.
— Не надо никому ничего объяснять, они только рады будут, — вставила Мари-Мар.
— Это уж точно, особенно Консуэло, — подытожила Мартина.

Нас встречала милая белокурая девушка, которая говорила на шипящем английском языке. Звали её Божена. «Небеса, похоже, на моей стороне», — съязвил я про себя и рассказал нашей новой знакомой о необходимости посетить психоневрологическую клинику. Божена почему-то не удивилась даже, как-то странно кивнула и посмотрела в сторону Хосе-Мануэля, маячившего неподалёку. Потом она созвонилась с кем-то, сказала нам, что всё будет в порядке, в общежитии нашу группу уже ждут, все могут ехать туда, ну а нас с Эстер она доставит, куда надо.
«Куда надо» встретило нас не очень приветливо. Врачиха, принимавшая нас, говорить по-русски отказалась. Мне приходилось объяснять всё по-английски, Божена переводила ей на польский, а потом по кругу. Да ещё и по-испански надо было хоть что-то объяснять Лурдес, злобно вытаращившейся на врача. Эстер между тем вышла тайком в коридор и завела разговор с каким-то медбратом. В общем, история повторилась: мы не можем взять на себя такую ответственность, вам надо связываться с испанскими властями. Но успокоительное Эстер вкололи, отклеив её от медбрата, которого она уже называла милым.
Надо было ехать в общежитие, что мы и сделали. Я решил поговорить по телефону с родителями Эстер: её надо было встречать в Мадриде. Проговорил я с ними где-то целый час, потратил последние деньги. Мать Эстер спокойно (чувствовалось, что не в первый раз) восприняла всю изложенную мной информацию. Сказала, что обязательно приедет вместе с мужем в мадридский аэропорт. Потом трубку взял мужчина с приятным басом в голосе — отец Эстер.
— Владимир, извините нас за доставленные вам неприятности. Мы вообще-то просили Консуэло предупредить вас о возможной проблеме.
— Она этого не сделала.
— Не понимаю, почему.
— Это уже не важно, вашей дочери нужна помощь.
— Да. Не судите её строго. Она не всегда была такой.
— Расскажите, пожалуйста.
— Нет. Это долго. В общем, мальчишки в школе «протрахали» отличницу и задавалу.

Они приехали в Мадрид – старенькая сухонькая бабушка и бравый седой мужчина с усами и бакенбардами. Эстер засветилась, увидев их. Они обнялись и несколько минут так стояли, прижавшись к друг другу. Прежде чем уйти, Эстер обернулась и долго не отрывала от меня свой тоскливый прямой взгляд.

----------


## Khomitchouk

Осколки.
Владимир Хомичук.



... Сибирь. У берега полноводной быстрой реки с каменистым дном сидит Глеб. Ему скоро исполнится пять лет. Он взобрался на свое привычное место – огромный валун, внизу которого взрослые соорудили для детей нечто вроде бассейна, окружив песчаное дно гладкими камнями, похожими на большие белые леденцы. Глеб всегда там устраивается и смотрит на возвышающийся вдалеке островок посреди реки. Он тоже каменный – огромная груда все тех же леденцов, заслоняющих горизонт.
– Глебка, ты всё сидишь?
– Да, мама.
– И что же ты там высматриваешь?
– А что там за островом?
– Тайга, сынок.
– Это оттуда папа шишки привозит?
– Да.
– А как он туда добирается на мотоцикле?
– Вон там далеко-далеко есть мост через реку, но его с этого места не видно.
– Тайга далеко за островом?
– Далеко.
– Тогда зачем люди к нему ходят по мелководью?
– На неё посмотреть, кое-что видно: цветы там такие красивые, большие, бордовые. Медведи иногда показываются, умываться выходят или искупаться..
– Вот бы мне тоже посмотреть...
– Не вздумай, Глеб! Это ты что ж, тоже по мелководью решил добираться? Тебя течением и снесет! Плавать ты не умеешь. Выброси это из головы. И давай-ка, слезай с камня. Домой пойдем, обедать уже пора. Ишь, чего надумал!
– Я посижу ещё немного, мама. Потом сам прибегу. А ты пока всё приготовишь.
– Слезай, я сказала!
– Ну, мам...
– Красный весь уже, опять сгоришь на солнце, реветь будешь, сметаной тебя мазать придётся.
– Ладно, щас спущусь.
После обеда история повторялась: речка с пронзительно прозрачной водой, валун, белокаменный остров, за которым тайга – непознанная тайна.
Опасная. Глеб однажды всё же решился и пошёл вброд к острову. Успел сделать два шага, и налетевшая волна тут же сбила его с ног. Белобрысого лопоухого мальчишку спасли. Вытащили на берег, отругали, надавали под зад болючих шлепков и вернули откуда-то взявшейся матери. Так и засело в его памяти это слово «тайга» – символ притягательной неизвестности, другой мир.

... Беларусь. После урока преподаватель русской литературы Цимбельман Семён Львович рассказывает о войне. Он почти дошёл до Берлина. Был ранен и комиссован. О войне он говорит не так, как все, с трибуны там или в кино. Картавит.
– Вы, молодой человек, несколько пеедегиваете события и, главным обазом, понятия. Никто вас не обманывает, геоизм, конечно был. Великий геоизм.
– Не знаю, слишком пафосно всё преподносится.
– Не говоят лишь о дугом, Глеб. Человеческая сущность может выплескиваться наужу по-азному в экстьемальных ситуациях. Даже в одном и том же человеке способны уживаться самоотвеженность – геоизм, как вы её опьеделяете, и тусость, а то и подлость.
– Это вы о чём, Семён Львович?
– Понимаете, мне пьиходилось видеть людей, котоые геойски вели себя в бою, не жалея своей кови, в пьямом смысле слова, а под шум атаки стьеяли в своего товаища, потому что до войны они были соседями, и тот пееспал с его женой, или укал у него деньги.
На столе стоит кем-то принесённый сегодня кактус с шипами, воткнувшимися в и без того уже потёртый, обшарпанный чёрный портфель учителя.
– Я примерно так и думал. Мне отец рассказывал.
– Ваш отец тоже воевал? Где? На каком фонте?
– Он не воевал, он в тюрьме сидел.

... Деревня с чудным названием Катинбор. Роясь в шкафу, семнадцатилетний Глеб обнаружил на верхней полке странный белёсый футляр с пупырышками, аккуратно обтянутый резинкой. Внутри множество чёрно-белых фотографий. Таких в семейном альбоме нет. Отец в «семейных» трусах на мотоцикле. Рядом женщина с красиво очерченными выразительными глазами. Какие-то компании, кучка мужчин в шахтерских касках, среди них отец. Фотография чернявого мальчика лет десяти. Стоп! Те же самые глаза. На обороте синими чернилами неумелым почерком выведено: «Папе от сына». Поверх слова «папе» другая рука старательно надписала «любимому».
– Ты что здесь делаешь? – чёрт,.. вездесущая мама.
– Это кто?
– Сколько раз я ему говорила, надо выбросить или получше спрятать.
– У них глаза одинаковые.
– Это всё твой отец – кобелина!
– Мама, кто эти люди?
– Брат это твой.
– Какой брат?
– Кровный. Ещё один сын твоего отца.
– Откуда?
– От верблюда. От вот этого. Ишь, глазищи свои вытаращила!
– Ты её знаешь?
– Приезжала. Алименты у отца требовала. А я и ни слухом ни духом.
– Ничего не понимаю. Нас двое братьев. Славка сейчас в армии. А тут третий объявляется.
– Ты у папочки своего спроси. Может, и сестрица ещё отыщется.
– ?
– А кто его знает, сынок.
– Тайга...

... Минск. Ресторан в Троицком предместье. Группа студентов празднует свадьбу. Жених и невеста – однокурсники Глеба. Их всегда почему-то даже среди друзей называли по фамилиям, как будто имён и не существовало. Горовой и Гебекова. Так и прозвали в шутку будущую семейную пару – ГГ. А Глеб для острастки говорил «Гы-Гы». Горовой решил последовать какой-то там традиции и внести невесту в ресторан на руках. Дело обстояло по-напускному торжественно до тех пор, пока у самого входа он не покачнулся и не уронил Гебекову в осеннюю лужу. Глебу на лицо упали жирные капли грязи. Все бросились помогать Гебековой и её белому платью. К Глебу подошла девушка с чёрными глазами-бусинками и забавными кудряшками того же цвета, протянула платок.
– Вытрись, а то смешной такой.
– Спасибо, – благодарно выдавил он из себя, – тебя как зовут?
– Эльвира, – ответила фея, улыбнулась озорной детской улыбкой, добавила, – Эля, – и умчалась к незадачливой процессуальной паре, выбиравшейся из казуса.
После застолья, как принято, были объявлены танцы. Глеб танцевать любил, но не умел. Танцевал иногда один, тайком закрывшись в комнате общежития. Кое в чём преуспел, но комплексовал и стеснялся. Так что остался сидеть за столом, потом достал сигарету. Только собрался прикурить, как подскочила ангел чистоты и затараторила:
– Чего ты сидишь тут как истукан? Пойдём танцевать!
– Пошли, только я не очень спец в бальных делах.
– А я тебя сейчас быстро научу, ты просто скованность свою скинь и меня слушайся.
Он слушался. Эля вмиг взяла его в оборот, подсказывала, ласково подсмеивалась, поправляла. Между посиделками, перекурами и «горько» они протанцевали почти весь вечер вдвоём. В общежитие поехали вместе.
– У нас на этаже сегодня дискотека. Хочешь, закончим там наш урок?
– С превеликим. У меня уже сносно получаться стало.
– То ли ещё будет!
– Так даже лучше, не хочу к себе на этаж. Там щас упьются все вдрабадан, потом драться полезут, как всегда.
– Нет, лучше танцевать.
– Факт.
Весёлая была ночь. Утро не очень. Хотя...
– Эля.
– А?
– Что-то я плохо соображаю. Перепил немного.
– Зато танцевать научился.
– А как я у тебя в постели оказался?
– Проворно.
– Хоть не опозорился? Как мужчина...
– Нет, вёл себя достойно.
– Тебе понравилось?
– Да, как и в первый раз.
– То есть?
– Глеб, в этой комнате и в этой постели ты уже второй раз. Неужели ничего не помнишь о первом?
– Наверное, по мелководью сюда забрёл.
– Что?
– Ничего, это я так, к слову.
– Смешной ты.

... Москва. Гостиница «Украина». Шальные девяностые годы. Глеб ужинает с друзьями. Они вместе остановились на одну ночь в этом шикарном по тем временам месте при содействии какой-то шишки из ЦК КПСС, с которым Глеб познакомился на Кубе. Деньги есть – гуляй душа!
– Эх, давайте устроим небольшой и неразумный пир, ребята! – заорал Андрей из Киева, пытаясь перекричать громогласную азиатскую публику за соседним столом и надрывавшегося солиста ресторанного ансамбля.
– Возьмём сейчас нашей славянской водяры и отметим расставание. Всё-таки полгода вместе за границей проторчали. Когда теперь увидимся?
– Да!
– Надо бы скрепить.
– Так сказать,.. –загалдели вразнобой друзья.
Сделали заказ, тыкая пальцами в меню без особого разбора. Молодая официантка завиляла бедрами в направлении кухни. Вскоре вернулась с напитками. Опять уплыла. Выпили, не дожидаясь закуски, благо чёрный хлеб был, по которому все соскучились. В глубине зала появились три передвижных столика, заполненных всяческими блюдами. Столики продвигались с трудом то ли из-за веса стоявшей на них съестной утвари, то ли из-за сутолоки гостей и неопытности поводыря – официантки с походкой качающейся ладьи. Глеб встал, направился на помощь бедняжке. Та встретилась с ним взглядом и отрицательно замотала головой, округлив глазища. Глеб прошёл мимо, заглянул в фойе, наткнулся там на группу мускулистых мужчин, одетых почему-то в спортивные штаны, и вернулся к сотоварищам. Официантка уже почти закончила сервировать столик, выглядевший теперь свадебным. Он, не садясь, налил шампанского, протянул рюмку девушке:
– Выпейте с нами, будьте добры. Ну, хоть пригубите.
– Пригубить можно, – улыбнулась та, зыркнув при этом глазами в сторону фойе, – а вы принимайтесь уже за ужин, остынет ведь.
Ещё раз выпили, принялись за поглощение, смеясь и перешучиваясь. Кто-то в куражной неразберихе заказал суп с креветками. Глеб решил отведать: раньше как-то не приходилось его пробовать. Взял ложку и зачерпнул. Как раз в этот самый момент над головой раздался рыкающий звук, и прямо в ложку плюхнулся огромный рыжеватый плевок. Глеб поднял голову – от стола удалялся в направлении к фойе высокий мускулистый парниша в спортивных штанах.
– Не понял,.. – первым отреагировал Андрей, обводя взглядом оторопевших друзей.
Глеб стал подниматься из-за стола. Кто-то из сидевших рядом сделал идентичное движение. Подлетела официантка, заслонила Глебу проход, обняла и забубнила:
– Ой, ребята, не вздумайте! Сейчас такое начнётся...
– Уже началось, – ответил Глеб, – продолжение следует. Прямо сейчас.
– Не пущу, сядь ты, не суйся. Попадёшь под такую раздачу! Их же человек пятнадцать там.
– Милицию тогда вызывайте, – приоткрыл рот всё тот же Андрей.
– Какую милицию? Вы что не понимаете, это же – люберцы.
– Что за зверь такой? – не унимался киевлянин, – мы, вообще-то, давно здесь не были. В России, я имею в виду.
– Вам лучше и не знать тогда. И мой вам совет: переоформите быстренько все эти блюда на доставку в номер и уматывайте отсюда, пока ноги целы. А я позже всё объясню, когда поднимусь к вам.
– Сибирь... белокаменная, – воскликнул Глеб, вспомнив детство, и утвердительно кивнул.
Переоформленный заказ им так никто и не доставил в тот вечер. Допили прихваченные бутылки и завалились спать. На следующий день за завтраком попытались разобраться. Андрей даже имя и фамилию официантки назвал: вычитал на бирке за несостоявшимся ужином и запомнил. Ответ администратора был предсказуем. Для Глеба, во всяком случае.
– Такой официантки у нас нет. Могу предоставить список штатных сотрудников ресторана.

... Париж. Лавочка в парке у подножия Эйфелевой башни. Глеб и бывший однокурсник Юра, зацикленный на рок-музыке симпатяга, празднуют первый день эмиграции по пути в Испанию. Достали из сумок бутылку классического шампанского под названием «Советское», свёрток из фольги с запечённой курицей – насущный предмет дальней поездки, по мнению мамы Глеба. Ничего открыть не успели. Из-за кустов появился патруль французской жандармерии.
– Докюман? – вежливо, но настойчиво потребовал старший.
Новоиспеченные эмигранты испуганно встали, предъявили паспорта.
– Рюс? – последовал следующий вопрос.
Они кивнули.
– Горбачёв?
– Он, родимый, – выпалил Юра.
Последовала тирада непонятных громких изречений. Юра присмирел. Но по лицу и благожелательному тону полицейского можно было догадаться о добрых намерениях.
– Мерси, – невпопад среагировал Глеб.
Все трое блюстителей порядка широко улыбнулись, отдали им честь и пошли восвояси. Друзья присели, переглянулись.
– Похоже, не зря мы всё-таки удрали. Не, ты себе такое в советском парке мог бы представить? – задумчиво пробормотал Юра, сосредоточенно изучая наклейку на бутылке.
– Курицу будешь? – спросил Глеб.
– Конечно, отличный закусь под шампанское.
– Слушай, а где мы ночевать будем? У нас поезд в семь часов утра.
– Зачем ночевать? Ты когда-нибудь гулял по ночному Парижу?
– Холодновато, вообще-то.
– На, согрейся.
– Давай, подогреем тайну бытия и загадку сегодняшней «таёжной» ночи, – ответил Глеб, прикидывая место для ночлега среди деревьев и кустарников вокруг.
– Булонской ночи, – выразительно ухмыляясь, поправил его Юра.
– Это ты о чём?
– Заметил, как ты на кусты смотришь, и вспомнил.
– Что вспомнил?
– Девушку, с которой мы в поезде познакомились. Она ведь говорила, что живёт в маленькой студийной квартирке недалеко от Булонского леса.
– И?
– Телефончик мне оставила, когда ты в тамбур курить ходил. В гости приглашала. Может, позвоним?
– Слушай, вот скажи-ка мне, приятель. И как это ты умудряешься так нравиться женщинам?
– Я редкий экземпляр.
– Ага, я понял: женщины – как мухи. Их всё больше на дерьмо тянет.
– Сам дурак. Пошли звонить.
Позвонили, договорились. Переночевали. Глеб заснул на диванчике. Где спал Юра, он так и не узнал, но догадывался.

... Испания. Урок английского языка в частном лингвистическом колледже. Преподаватель – Глеб. Устроился сюда работать вчера. По недоразумению, как он сам выражался, рассказывая об этом впоследствии друзьям и знакомым. На собеседование к директору этой шарашкиной конторы он пришёл вовремя. Его попросили подождать некоторое время: директор задерживался. Прождал полдня. К вечеру объявился невысокий мужичонка с залысинами и пригласил к себе в кабинет.
– Хау ар ю? – спросил с чудовищным прононсом коротышка.
Глеб ответил и принялся излагать на английском языке резюме своей профессиональной подготовки: где учился, кем работал раньше. Пока говорил, по застывшей мине директора стал подозревать, что тот ничего не понимает. Несколько обескураженный решил проверить, в чем причина, и вставил cтандартное «не так ли?». Реакции не последовало. Глеб продолжил ещё немного и замолчал. Начал говорить директор. На испанском языке.
– Ну, что ж, прекрасно. Наш колледж весьма заинтересован именно в преподавателях – носителях языка. Думаю, вы нам подойдёте.
– Но, простите, английский – не родной мой язык.
Собеседник остолбенел на секунду, но тут же встрепенулся:
– Никому не говорите об этом больше. А откуда вы?
– Из России, я же...
– Превосходно! Вам нужна эта работа?
– Да, конечно.
– Давайте заключим небольшую сделку.
– Какую?
– Вы скажете своим ученикам, что родились и до сих пор жили в Манчестере, а мама ваша русская, поэтому вы свободно владеете двумя языками.
– Но...
– Отличное сочетание – английский и русский! Может, и уроки русского языка вам организуем. Вы знаете, как зовут нашего короля?
– Да. Хуан Карлос
– Меня тоже так зовут. А вас?
– Глеб.
– Очень приятно, Глен.
– Глеб.
– Ну, не важно. В общем так, Глен, я готов вам платить вот столько, – предприниматель назвал цифру.
– В принципе, я не против.
– Я тоже не против, но только при соблюдении нашей договорённости. Об остальном поговорим позже.
– О чём?
– О других условиях нашего сосуществования.
– Будут ещё и другие?
– Возможно. Красивый вы парень, однако.
– Говорите вы как-то... не очень понятно.
– Вся наша жизнь – загадка. Выходите на работу завтра.
«Опять тайга, но теперь уже испанская. А этот хмырь, похоже, голубоват, и виды на меня имеет», – взгрустнул Глеб.

... Алушта. Глеб привёз в Крым группу своих испанских студентов. Из подозрительного колледжа он уволился. Теперь работает в университете, преподаёт русский язык. Перед ними какой-то захудалый пансионат для пенсионеров. Но разместиться в нём не удалось. Его студенты, уже сносно понимавшие и с трудом, но говорившие по-русски, были наповал сражены неудобоваримым «местов нет». Администратор, узнав, что они приехали из Испании, сжалился и стал названивать кому-то. «Кто-то» предстал перед ними через пять минут в двух экземплярах. Две расторопные женщины предложили свои квартиры внаём.
– Вы всё равно ничего другого не сыщете, все гостиницы переполнены. А квартиры двухкомнатные, хорошие.
– Нас восемь человек, двое мужчин.
– У мужчин будут отдельные комнаты, а девушкам поставим дополнительные кровати.
Деваться было некуда. Глеб согласился. Ночь он провёл на раскладушке, установленной в отдельной комнате – так назывался балкон. В соседней комнате – гостиной – расположились три девушки. Остальные четыре человека проживали в доме неподалёку. Именно там, в этой квартирке, он опять стал засматриваться на одну из своих студенток. Звали молодую женщину Сусанной. Она и раньше ему нравилась, а тут предстала в новом, домашнем виде. Смуглая стройная брюнетка одевалась изысканно, с непринуждённостью комбинировала летнюю одежду с недорогими, но изящными украшениями. Свободно говорила на нескольких языках. Родным был французский: родилась в Париже. Всё это Глеб узнал в ненавязчивых беседах, которые иногда вёл с ней и её подругами.
Позже, он всегда вспоминал эту поездку с добрым, тёплым и ироничным чувством. Чего только не приключилось с ними на полуострове... Они съездили в Севастополь, полюбовались величественными кораблями черноморского флота. Побывали в Ялте, насладились дегустацией крымских вин, посетили дом Чехова. Побывали на пляже, искупались в море, как дети веселились в аттракционном парке, катаясь на электромобилях. Даже в сауне побывали.
– Это куда же вы направляетесь, молодой человек? – встала на заслон в проходе старушенция-контролёр.
– В сауну.
– С женским батальоном?
– Да это студентки мои. Они иностранки, ни бельмеса не понимают.
– Сауна у нас раздельная. Иностранки, говоришь? А откуда?
– Из Испании.
– Ух ты! А ты каким боком с ними?
– Я ж говорю, их преподаватель.
– И что же ты им преподавать в сауне собрался?
– Нет, я им русский язык преподаю в Испании. А сюда на экскурсию привёз.
– В сауну, что ли?
– Изъявили желание. А я, как и вы, человек подчинённый. Барышни, тем более.
– Ишь ты как поёшь!
– Приходится.
– Раздельная, говорю, баня. То есть сауна, тьфу ты.
– Так ведь интересуются. Традициями и обычаями, культурным отдыхом в Крыму. Среди них и парень есть, вон стоит последний. Мы и купальные костюмы прихватили.
– Ладно, проходите. Только ты это, сначала их в массажный кабинет своди. На втором этаже он. Вот и будет им культурный отдых.
– Спасибо большое.
– Не за что, у меня дочка замуж за испанца собралась, так он...
Страж порядка пропустила студентиков в раздевалку. Затем они поднялись на второй этаж. Кабинета было три, но всё равно пришлось выстраиваться в очередь. Всё шло хорошо. Девушки заходили напряженные от незнания, их настораживала табличка с надписью «лечебный массаж», но выходили расслабленные и томно улыбались. Довольные, значит. От, бабуля! Из-за двери одного из кабинетов высунулась женская головка и зычно спросила:
– Кто тут перевести может? Что-то никак мы объясниться не можем.
– Я могу, – ответил Глеб.
– Иди сюда.
Глеб приблизился. Массажистка ухватила его за руку и буквально впихнула в кабинет.
– Не-е-ет! – закричала лежавшая на кушетке обнажённая Сусанна.
Глеб выскочил за дверь. Все, кто был в коридоре, захихикали. Конфуз, да и только. Но Глебу было не до смеха. Он как-то задумчиво присел и погрузился в себя. Стал морщить лоб, вспоминая. В памяти вдруг всплыли слова мамы из такого далёкого сейчас детства: «На неё посмотреть, кое-что видно: цветы там такие красивые, большие, бордовые».
– Бывают же ассоциации,.. – пробормотал он себе под нос.
Сусанна вышла из кабинета, гневно сверкнула на него очами, чуть зарделась от смешков подруг, удостоверилась, что в глазах у Глеба светилось нескрываемое восхищение и улыбнулась. В тот же вечер Глеб накупил кучу бордовых роз, пригласил её в ресторан и объяснился... в случайности своего вторжения.
– Я и сама всё поняла: слышала, как тебя зовёт массажистка, но не успела остановить её, – спокойным бархатным голосом ответила Сусанна, – мне бы хотелось поговорить с тобой о другом.
– О чём?
– Смотрю я на тебя и завидую немного. Я давно не была в Париже. Я, в принципе, такая же переселенка, как и ты.
– Не совсем, я-то сбежал из этой страны.
– Знаю, но вот мы сейчас здесь. И ты другой. Не такой, как в Испании.
– Другой, в каком смысле?
– Ты улыбаешься чаще, хитреца какая-то озорная в тебе появилась. Задумываешься с усмешкой на губах.
– У меня особой ностальгии нет.
– Я не об этом. Здесь аура другая, более близкая тебе. По духу, наверное. И ты нам всем такой больше нравишься. Не только мне.

... Глеб тогда ещё не знал, что это великая редкость: повстречать человека, который искренне пытается тебя понять. Не знал и того, что, ежели судьба задумала что-либо – от неё не убежишь. Минуло множество лет, пролетели мириады осколков жизни прежде, чем Сусанна стала его любимой женой.

----------


## Khomitchouk

Маленькая моя
Владимир Хомичук
Автор картины "Spanish dance, 2005, oil. canvas,130x97" - Сяргей Грыневіч https://www.facebook.com/sergey.grinevich.3

—Маленькая моя, я так по тебе соскучился! Дни считаю, оставшиеся до нашей встречи. Не могу без тебя. Шлю тебе буслика. Ты знаешь, что такое горячий и нежный буслик? Нет? Буся, буся — поцелуй, говорящий о моей любви, ягодка ты моя.
Он ещё много всего такого болтал с бестолковой улыбкой на лице. Юра, которого все называли Юрсан, приехал в гости к своему другу Вовану, чья кликуха в институте была Рыжий. Юрсан к Вовану после пятнадцати лет разлуки. Прямо с порога Юрсан объявил:
—Рыжий, я нашёл её! Мою единственную и настоящую!
Вован, который рыжим-то никогда и не был, просто яркий блондин, выпал в осадок и поперхнулся от смеха:
—А что, две твои предыдущие жены фальшивками были?
—Хорошо сказал, братан! Именно фальшивками они и были. А эта нет, она — подлинник. Леночка моя, хорошенькая... Вовка, ты не представляешь себе, она мне заявляет, что любит меня ещё со школы!
—Сплошной «Сектор Газа», короче.
—Угу.
Хохотали они долго, подшучивали друг над другом и обнимались. Два друга, которые вместе приехали в Испанию много лет назад. Изменившиеся внешне до чёртиков, но оставшиеся теми же весёлыми, юморными парнями в свои нынешние пятьдесят лет. Юра — типичный брюнет-красавец. Ален Делон, который пьёт одеколон. Так его всегда подначивали в студенческие годы. И светловолосый Вовка, блондин-красавец, которому девушки говорили, что он похож на звезду советского экрана Олега Видова. Сейчас оба обзавелись внушительного вида животиками. Юрий поседел, а у Владимира волосы потемнели, появились залысины и первый намёк на плешь.
—Завтра с Пако встречаюсь, — посерьёзнел Юра. Здорово он нам тогда с документами помог в девяносто первом.
—Разве это он?
—Козе понятно.
—А мне Хуан Карлос говорил, что это он с Фелисиано нам вид на жительство организовал, — нахмурился Вован.
—Фелисиано потом в тюрьму хотели укутать. Он себе, оказывается, диплом адвоката просто «нарисовал», а Хуан Карлос — вообще гнусняк завравшийся!
—Хуже.
Друзья предались воспоминаниям, как всегда бывает в таких случаях. Им было что вспомнить.
Тогда, в далёкие девяностые они оказались первыми русскими в Сарагосе. Тут же стали прочёсывать все газеты в поисках объявлений по трудоустройству. Готовы были работать где угодно и кем угодно. Рыжий наткнулся на одно объявление, которое показалось весьма перспективным: «Частный колледж ищет преподавателей английского, предпочтение отдаётся носителям языка».
—А чем чёрт не шутит! — сказал он Юрсану и отправился на собеседование.
Оба друга были новоиспечёнными выпускниками Минского государственного института иностранных языков по специальности преподаватель испанского языка. Но вторым языком у Владимира был именно английский, а Юрий шпрехал.
—Но тут же этих носителей, то бишь англосаксов, до фига, наверное.
—А зато я блондин. Может, меня за шведа станут продавать.
—Рыжих шведов мало.
—Тем лучше, камуфлироваться проще будет.
Волновался Володя, конечно. Ещё бы! Одно дело в сельской школе спиногрызов учить, другое — испанцев английскому. Но всё получилось «хоккей», и уже на следующий день он вышел на работу. Директор частной конторы, Хуан Карлос, представил его будущим ученикам как уроженца Манчестера почему-то, оговорившись при этом, что у него русские корни по материнской линии, поэтому и зовут его Владимиром. Цирк да и только! Через месяц друг и Юрку устроил туда же преподавателем немецкого языка. Юрсан прямиком из Австрии в Сарагосу приехал, типа.
Юре пришлось труднее. Наверное. Смотря как на всё дело посмотреть. Хуан Карлос сразу организовал ему группу банкиров, совершенствовавших свой дойч, приобретённый либо в поездках по Германии, либо на специализированных курсах там же. И бывший лентяй по жизни стал тружеником. Он в институте столько ночей напролёт не провёл над учебниками, слушая магнитофонные кассеты, сколько здесь, в Испании.
—Пако сразу меня тогда раскусил, понимаешь, Вован. На первом же уроке захотел почему-то все пальцы у меня на руке пересчитать на немецком. Поимённо, вплоть до мизинца. Обеспалил, короче, и я тут же во всём признался. Но Пако всегда говорил и продолжает утверждать, что я хороший преподаватель.
—Ну ещё бы! После нашей Зинаиды Петровны и её методологии кто угодно уроки давать научится.
—Козе понятно. Слов вот только мало знал, а устойчивых выражений вообще почти ноль, приходилось по ночам навёрстывать.
—Да не волнуйся ты так, Юрик, вспомни лексикологию. В любом словарном запасе каждого носителя языка есть пассивный и активный лексикон. Обычный усреднённый человек, даже с высшим образованием, употребляет в речи не более пяти тысяч слов. Ну так, более или менее, в зависимости от интеллекта и начитанности. Но ведь, например, в каждом серьёзном толковом словаре количество языковых единиц доходит до ста сорока тысяч, как минимум. В книгах Бальзака самое большое количество слов, где-то шестнадцать тысяч, по-моему. А ведь любой француз прекрасно понимает его произведения. Так что самое трудное в любом иностранном языке — это умение устанавливать связи между словами и варьировать их применение, а не само количество в активной речи. Именно этому нас и учили в инъязе. Так что хороший ты препод был, я не сомневаюсь.
—Козе понятно.
—Ей-то может и понятно, а вот тебе, мне кажется, не очень. Баран ты, всё-таки, причем – Бараныч. Вместе с козой своей.
—А ты вообще бестолочь. Вон от Хуана Карлоса никак отвязаться не мог. Чё, приставал голубец?
—Было такое дело, я ему потом челюсть сломал всё-таки.
—Надо было меня позвать.
—В зрители, что ли?
—А я тоже приложился бы.
—Ты и так всё как надо сделал, это я насчёт документов. Шантажировал он меня тогда ублюдок. Всё в кровать затащить пытался.
Вот так друзья и засиживались каждый день, вернее каждую ночь, до пяти, а то и до шести утра. Целую неделю. Именно на столько Юрсан вырвался к Вовану перед отъездом в Минск, где жил теперь со своей новой женой, которую любил безумно, как совершенно неопытный юнец любит в первый раз и «навсегда». В Испанию он наезжал теперь только летом, работал в системе сезонной охраны гостиниц на средиземноморском побережье. А если говорить проще — устраивался вышибалой в отели, дискотеки и увеселительные заведения. Такой поворот нарисовался в его судьбе после развода с первой женой, тоже их однокурсницей, заявившей мужу, что денег он зарабатывать не умеет, семью содержать не может, а бизнесом заниматься — не его призвание. Юра, впрочем, попытался на первых порах одинокой жизни без семьи и маленького сына создать совместную белорусско-испанскую фирму по производству чего-то там и даже уехал в Минск, стал директором филиала этой шарашкиной конторы, но... дело не заладилось. Он так и остался жить в столице Беларуси, в квартире отца. Чуть позже влюбчивый наш женился во второй раз, потом опять развёлся и исчез на некоторое время из «испанского» поля зрения. Появился недавно, года три-четыре назад. По телефону. Звонил и друзьям, и Пако, с которым поддерживал прекрасные дружеские отношения. Вовану тоже названивал. С перерывом в неизменные полгода. Происходило это обычно как-то так:
—Рыжий! Во сне тебя недавно видел, сечёшь? Ходячим! Мы даже в футбол играли, как раньше. Вовка, а это уже кое-что значит! Я — тебя — во сне... Да я уверен, все у тебя получится. Ты, главное, держись, родной ты мой, не сдавайся. Чем тебе помочь можно? Только скажи, всё сделаю.
Владимир очень радовался его звонкам, нуждался даже в них, умел дружбан настроение ему поднять, дух — или что-то в этом роде — укрепить.
Влади (так его окрестили в Сарагосе) уже много лет передвигался на инвалидной коляске. Стал довольно одиноким, не слишком общительным, несколько замкнутым человеком. Но только лишь с виду, с чужими, незнакомыми ему людьми. С близкими и родными остался по-прежнему открытым и радушным. И чувство юмора не растерял по крохам. Подкалывал всех и вся, над собой —горемыкой — подсмеивался в открытую, без слёз и рыданий. Ну, а с Юрой — так вообще оживал. Юрка Кузнецов всегда был его верным другом, хоть и взбалмошным скитальцем по жизни.
Через полгода телефон опять взрывался то криком, то ласковым полупьяным голосом Кузнеца — ещё одна его кличка — и история повторялась:
—Рыжий, в феврале приеду, точно! Соскучился по тебе, братик. Да и Пако зовёт постоянно, а я всё никак. В феврале буду. Я вспомнил! Про одного знакомого в Сарагосе, мы с ним в футбол вместе играли по выходным. Ты его не знаешь. Так вот он — этот, ну,.. тренер для таких как ты на коляске. Инструктор ЛФК. Во! Так он обещал помочь, позаниматься с тобой. Бесплатно! Запиши телефон и позвони завтра. А я в феврале, ну, в крайнем случае, в мае у тебя буду. Обнимаю тебя! Давай! Давай.
Но на этот раз явился. Через четырнадцать лет после госпиталя, куда прилетел специально – с другом повидаться. Ворвался в квартиру — седой, крепко сложенный, сильный, улыбающийся во всю дыню.
—Валентина Николаевна! Вы меня помните? Нет? Постарел просто – сам себя не узнаю в зеркале. Можно я Вас тёть-Валей называть буду? — ласковым голосом обратился Юрсан к матери друга, протягивая ей какой-то подарок.
—Мам, тогда ты его Кузнецом называй или Юрсаном.
—Да ну вас, баламуты. Садитесь за стол, я вам поесть что-нибудь соберу, —ответила старушка.
—Тёть-Валь, вам помочь? Кстати, я готовить умею. Так что ужин сегодня я сварганю. А пока вот возьмите бутифарру, колбаса такая каталонская. Специально вам привёз.
—Ой, спасибо вам большое, — замялась женщина, вспоминая имя стоявшего напротив бугая.
—Маман, не смущайся. Ты к нему ещё проще можешь обращаться, говори просто «дядька» — и всё, — пришёл на помощь матери Вован.
Как бы ни противилась Валентина Николаевна такому конфузу, но с тех пор Юрсан-Кузнец обрёл ещё одно нежное прозвище — Дядька.
Валентине Николаевне очень понравился этот приятель сына, она неожиданно обрела в нём помощника по хозяйству и передвижениям по городу в поисках продуктов, на которых можно было хоть как-то сэкономить: привычка всех пожилых людей, прошедших закалку советских времен.
—Дядька, ты чего стоишь рот разинув? Садись, а то борщ остынет. Хотя может тебе суп лучше подогреть, а то третий день подряд все борщ да борщ?
—Не, тёть-Валь, хочу до конца насладиться вашим искусством, чтобы понять, что ж вы туда суёте: уж больно вкусный он у вас получается. Завтра я борщ приготовлю. Посоревнуюсь с вами, а Вован судьёй будет, только вы всё равно выиграете, потому что он нечестный.
—А мы пригласим кого-нибудь, — отреагировал Владимир.
—Точно, давай, так и сделаем, — засмеялся Юрсан в унисон с Валентиной Николаевной.
Но конкурс не состоялся: друзья попросту погрузились в кратковременный русский запой. Не тяжёлый и смурной, наоборот—весёлый, говорливый, но с глубоким погружением. По ночам, когда выпивка в доме заканчивалась, Юрсан по просьбе-приказу Вована спускался на улицу в английский бар, работавший до четырёх утра, и приносил пополнение сорокаградусных боеприпасов. Когда и оно, пополнение, заканчивалось, начинались поиски припрятанных (на всякий случай или праздник) запасов тёть-Вали. В предпоследнюю ночь перед расставанием дело обстояло так:
—Посмотри на кухне во всех шкафчиках и даже за ними, у неё точно что-то должно быть. Чё, я свою маму не знаю, что ли? — гудел Вован.
Юрсан отправлялся на поиски, потом возвращался через некоторое время и сипел прокуренным голосом:
—Нету там ничего, всё обыскал.
—А я тебе говорю, есть, — бычился Вован. Ты знаешь, где посмотри? Внизу, там такие планки декоративные должны быть, они проёмы между мебелью и полом закрывают. У неё есть дешевое вино в тетра-брик для приправки стряпни. Я помню, она покупала.
Юрсан опять уходил в разведку, затем история повторялась ещё несколько раз. Вдруг он появился с наполовину опорожнённой бутылкой водки:
—Вина не обнаружил, вот что есть!
—Ого, не ожидал такого сюрприза от родительницы.
Когда и это лекарство, спрятанное тёть-Валей для натирания ног, осело в желудках двух случайных пьяниц, вернулись к поискам вина.
—Слухай меня, я нюхом чую—оно есть. Должно быть!
На этот раз Юрсан пришёл опять-таки с пустыми руками, но с выпученными от изумления глазами:
—Нашёл! Там целый штабель пакетов с вином. Знаешь, сколько? Шесть!!!
Запасливая Валентина Николаевна собирала свою коллекцию долго.
Опустошилась она за ночь и затянувшееся до семи вечера утро. С перерывами на кратковременный сон и получение взбучек от тёть-Вали. Кузнец между тем ещё и умудрялся названивать в Минск «своей маленькой», клясться в любви и заверять её в том, что он не пьёт и не курит и что она же его знает... При очередном таком звонке хитрющий Вован тайком врубил на мобилке громкоговоритель:
—Кузнецов, ты уже в умат напился, да?
—Ну, что ты, маленькая моя. Как ты можешь так обо мне думать? Мы просто по чуть-чуть вина сухого, чтобы попрощаться.
—А почему «красавчик» гогочет?
—Он не гогочет, перекусываем мы, он подавился.
—Ага, от смеха.
—Нельзя так, маленькая моя, он же больной.
—И ты тоже. Вы оба больны на голову. Ты мне уже седьмой раз сегодня звонишь.
Настало время ужина. Друзья, чтобы не нагнетать обстановку, решили смыться из дома и поужинать вместе в ресторане на летней террасе в знак их вечной дружбы и преданности перед разлукой.
На террасе было полно людей, все громко разговаривали, смеялись, в общем, весело отдыхали перед предстоящими выходными. Новые пришельцы с трудом нашли свободный столик и устроились за ним:
—Так, Вован, с пьянством надо завязывать. Мне завтра на самолёт в Барселону, а оттуда через Вену в Минск. Надо в хорошей форме прибыть: маленькая моя не поймёт и не одобрит сегодняшнего варианта.
—Пьянству бой, я с тобой согласен.
Подошёл метрдотель. Они заказали ужин, сидели и болтали. О литературе на этот раз. Юрсан-Кузнец знал практически наизусть легендарный монолог профессора Преображенского из гениальнейшей повести Булгакова, а сцены из фильма «Собачье сердце» мог воспроизводить безустанно и мастерски. Они как раз смеялись над эпизодом, где Шариков читает «переписку Энгельса с этим... как его—дьявола—Каутским», когда официант принёс заказанные блюда и минеральную воду. Он принялся сервировать стол и стал невольным свидетелем безалаберного смеха друзей. Затем, уже уходя, бросил через плечо по-румынски:
—Русские свиньи.
Друзья опешили. Оба прекрасно поняли эту фразу: румынский принадлежит к той же языковой группе, что и испанский, оба языка берут свое начало от латинского и во многом схожи. Официант-румын наверняка думал, что эти два русских болвана толком-то и испанского не знают.
Первым возмутился Вован. Кузнец попросил его не начинать заваруху, по крайней мере, до его возвращения из туалета, и скрылся внутри ресторана. Вован остался один. Он был настолько ошарашен и возбуждён, что никак не мог прийти в себя. За двадцать пять лет эмигрантской жизни он впервые столкнулся с подобным открытым хамством по отношению к себе на почве национального происхождения. Испанцы, с которыми он практически сроднился, такого себе не позволяли. Официант, издавший унизительное восклицание, маячил неподалеку. Владимир вежливо подозвал его и произнёс по-русски:
—Почему вы только что оскорбили нас? На каком, собственно, основании?
—Я не понимаю языка, на котором вы разговариваете, — с издёвкой ответил официант по-испански.
Вован спокойно повторил вопрос, оттачивая каждое слово уже на испанском языке, а потом добавил по-русски:
—Да всё ты, сука, понимаешь. Нефиг тут прикидываться, урод. А то я тебе и по-другому могу всё объяснить! Понял, тварь ты мерзкая?
Румын ощерился и начал медленно огибать стол, приближаясь к озверевшему от ярости инвалиду с намерением то ли отвезти его на коляске в сторону, то ли ударить тут же. Неизвестно. Потому что между ними вдруг вырос Кузнец:
—Если ты, падла, сейчас хотя бы замахнёшься на моего маленького брата, я тебя изувечу, а потом просто убью.
Всё, конец истории – официант исчез, испарился.
Домой вернулись хмурые, не в духе. На расспросы Валентины Николаевны не реагировали. Потом чуть не передрались. Вован корил Юрсана за то, что тот встрял не по делу, Юрсан обвинял Вована во вспыльчивости и несдержанности. Спать легли врагами.
На следующий день рано утром Вован укатил на работу, прокричав матери, что провожать паршивца не намерен. Прошло утро, наступил предобеденный час. В офис позвонили, секретарша открыла дверь и провела клиента в кабинет Владимира. Тот оторвал глаза от компьютера и встретился взглядом с Юрием. Пришедший, не говоря ни слова, обнял его:
—Рыжий, я через полгода опять приеду. С маленькой моей. Не прогонишь?
—Куда я тебя прогоню... Ты инвалида от смерти спас!
Секретарша, которая внесла по привычке кофе с угощениями для посетителя, вряд ли узнает когда-либо, почему шеф и клиент, разомкнув объятия, покатились со смеху, и хохотали, не унимаясь, еще минут десять.

----------


## Khomitchouk

Хуторок
Владимир Хомичук
Как-то, будучи в Москве, мы с боевой подругой Сусанной и Петей решили поужинать в каком-нибудь домашнем ресторанчике. Лариса, жена моего друга, предложила поехать в белорусский кабачок «Хуторок». Он как раз находился недалеко от клиники, где я проходил очередной курс лечения стволовыми клетками. Петя заехал за нами, и мы отправились полакомиться славянскими «прысмаками».
—Зараз мы твои клетки подкормим немного бульбой и укрепим «Беловежской»,—посмеивался Петя, белорус по национальности с внешностью узбека.
—Не помрут?
—Мы ж по чуть-чуть, что б физиологическую почву подкрепить.
—Ну-ну, а тебе вообще нельзя, ты же за рулём.
—А мы назад на такси поедем, машину я запаркую, завтра заберу.
—Хорошая идея.
Доехали быстро, остановились неподалеку. Бригада в составе трёх человек принялась вытаскивать меня из машины. Дело это непростое: раздобрел я за свою сидячую жизнь и весить стал немало, чёрт меня дери. Лариса достала из багажника инвалидную коляску, Сусанна ловко подсунула мне под зад складную доску для пересадки, Петя перебросил мои ноги на подножки коляски, сам я ухватился за ручку и перетянулся. Фу, обошлось,.. всё нормально. Потом меня довольно долго везли ко входу: дело было зимой, снег кругом, скользко. Пандуса у входа, конечно не было, порог был высоченный. Я приуныл.
—Да что ты скис? Я щас тебе два пандуса приведу,—среагировал находчивый Петя.
Он вошёл внутрь и вернулся через пару минут в компании двух празднично одетых добрых молодцев из числа гостей ресторана.
—Да какие проблемы?—ухмыльнулся один из них.
—А наша свадьба-свадьба пела и гуляла,..—вторил ему второй верзила, подхватывая меня вместе с коляской и внося в ресторан.
Никогда не перестану удивляться, ругать по всякому и... любить эту страну, где есть такие богатыри, не гнушающиеся помощью слабым.
А внутри действительно праздновали свадьбу, но в соседнем зале, откуда доносились песни, смех и рукоплескания. Мы переговорили с метрдотелем и расположились за столом. Стали изучать меню, я как раз переводил и растолковывал Сусанне названия некоторых блюд, когда зазвучала музыка. Люди из соседнего зала потянулись на танцевальную площадку. Солист томным голосом выводил: «Ах, какая женщина, какая женщина». Передо мной вдруг вырос раскрасневшийся мужчинка и грациозно подал руку, приглашая на танец. Я ошарашено посмотрел ему в глаза. Глаза стали опускаться и наткнулись на колёса коляски. Рот приоткрылся от удивления, его обладатель повернулся почему-то к Пете и проделал ту же пригласительную процедуру в его направлении. Наши дамы обалдели.
—Да не, мужик, мы только пришли, не выпили даже ещё,..—растерялся Петя и посмотрел на меня.
—Ну, тогда я позже подойду,—пробормотал, галантно раскланиваясь, разочарованный приблудный танцор и удалился.
—И что это было?—почти хором спросили женщины и прыснули от смеха.
—Наверное, перетрудился человек на алкогольной пашне, не видит уже ничего,– недоуменно пожал плечами Петя.
—Нет, он знал куда идёт,—ответил я и стал рассказывать.

Меня почему-то преследуют с юных лет мужчины нетрадиционной половой ориентации. Против самой по себе этой ориентации я ничего не имею. Но всяк сверчок знай свой шесток. Зачем набрасываться-то?
Испания, лихие девяностые годы. Я устроился работать в университет. Преподаю русский язык, ставший модным на волне перестроечных ветров, долетающих из России. У меня много студентов самых разных возрастов. Преобладают женщины и девушки. Мне двадцать семь лет. Я молод и недурён собой. Так утверждают посматривающие на меня озорными глазами и шушукающиеся между собой студентки, среди которых выделяется моя будущая жена Сусанна. До начала урока остаётся минуты три, не больше. Мы стоим у входа в аудиторию, я курю. На лестничном пролёте появляется мужичок с залысинами и издалека начинает орать, обращаясь ко мне:
—Влади, дорогуша ты моя! Как же я по тебе соскучился, дай-ка я тебя расцелую.
Картина Репина «Не ждали». Я оцепенел. Студенты рты пооткрывали. Немая короткая сцена.
—Ну, что же ты застыл? Иди ко мне, любимый!—продолжает реветь придурок.
—Хуан Карлос, прекрати этот цирк,—подаю голос я.
—А что такое? Забыл уже нашу вчерашнюю ночь и знать меня не хочешь?
—Послушай, давай пройдём ко мне в кабинет и всё обсудим.
—Давай, я с радостью останусь с тобой наедине!
Под недоуменными взглядами студенческой массы мы поднялись по лестнице и прошли в кабинет. Ударил я его сразу, используя движение двери при закрытии. Всадил в нижнюю часть подбородка всю свою силу и ярость. Противник пал, ударился башкой о пол, пытался встать. Я не позволил.
—Хуан Карлос, слушай меня внимательно. Ты прекрасно знаешь, я—эмигрант, иностранец. Мне нечего терять. Я тебя просто убью. Исчезни из моей жизни.
Уж не знаю, что там больше подействовало, эти слова, боль от удара или озверевшее выражение моего лица, но соискатель с трудом таки поднялся и убрался вон. Навсегда.
На уроке мы русским языком не занимались в тот день. Я рассказывал своим студентам, что, как и почему. Это был директор частного колледжа, где я работал раньше преподавателем английского языка. Он и в колледж-то меня взял с видами на будущую близость. Не раз пытался её добиться, шантажировал видом на жительство, зарплатой. В конце концов, уволил, а в университет заявился в надежде на маленькую гнусную месть, приукрашенную безответной мужской любовью. «Не надо пуКать понятия»,—говорю я обычно на этот счёт.
Странное дело: может, во многом и поэтому я сблизился потом с Сусанной. После урока—он был последним—я отправился домой пешком. Молодая женщина шла впереди меня, я её окликнул, нам оказалось по пути.
—Н-да, ничего себе историю ты нам сегодня выдал,—обронила она с улыбкой.
—Тебе смешно, а мне не очень,—ухмыльнулся я,—у меня таких историй целая коллекция.
—Ну-ка, ну-ка, поведай ещё что-нибудь.
—Зачем тебе?
—Просто интересно, никто ведь про такие вещи не рассказывает.
—Да ну его...
—Расскажи-и-и,..—протяжно, голосом ребёнка попросила Сусанна, корча просительную гримасу.
Пришлось рассказать: не смог отказать женщине, да ещё такой хорошенькой.
Первым экземпляром в коллекции стал обрюзгший, плохо пахнущий дядечка, сдававший мне комнату в Минске. Я приехал туда поступать в институт иностранных языков. Поступил. Общежитие первокурсникам предоставлялось в порядке очереди и по каким-то непонятным советским критериям. Мне место не досталось. Пришлось искать квартиру. Денег хватало лишь на комнату. Нашёл объявление, позвонил, приехал. Из-за приоткрытой двери высунулось одутловатое мужское лицо, и слюнявые губы промямлили:
—Студент?
—Студент.
—Деньги вперёд.
—Я и комнаты ещё не видел.
—Деньги покажи.
—Вот.
—Проходи.
Я отворил дверь полностью и вошёл в квартиру. Она оказалась однокомнатной. В углу стояла кровать, напротив телевизора—софа.
—А где ж я спать буду?—округлил я глаза.
—Вот тута вот, на диванчике: он раскладной. Диван-кровать, значит.
—У вас и стола нет?
—Есть стол, как же. На кухне.
—Где заниматься-то?
—В библиотеке. Институтской. А зачем же дома уроки делать? Дома ночевать надо. Тебе ж главное—где ночь провести.
—Не, не пойдёт. Не буду я у вас комнату-диван снимать.
—А ты это... Куда ж пойдёшь? На вокзал, что ли? Да и ночь уже на дворе, скоро автобусы перестанут ходить. Переночуй уж, а завтра и решишь, что делать.
Я согласился. Действительно, поздновато было, район дальний, да и устал я сильно. Спать хотелось.
Слава всевышнему, что квартирка вместе с хозяином грязноватой была. Нет худа без добра. Это точно. Заснул я враз, но в диване обитали клопы. Они меня и спасли родименькие. Разбудили и заставили чесаться. Так я и наткнулся на чью-то руку, тянувшуюся к моим трусам. От ужаса я вскочил и начал в растерянности кричать и махать руками, рассовывая тумаки в лицо, кадык, брюшко и другие принадлежности ненавистного тела. Потом сгрёб свои вещи и сбежал.

—И что, ты всегда с ними дрался?—спросила Лариса, когда я остановился передохнуть.
Нам уже сервировали стол, и у всех слюнки текли от вида поданных блюд. Петя налил водки и готовился произнести тост.
—Не всегда, но часто,—ответила за меня, покатываясь со смеху, Сусанна. Она уже слышала об этих и других моих приключениях.
—Долой агрессию и прочие формы насилия над духом свободы мысли и тела, —не выдержал Петя и поднял стопарик.
—За такой тост грех не выпить,—провозгласил я, и мы все дружно чокнулись.
—Ну-ну, продолжай,—сказал, закусив, Петя.
—Может не надо?—заартачился я.
—Ой, даже интересно,..—поддержала мужа Лариса.
—Давайте перенесём продолжение на другой раз. А то всей ночи не хватит.
—Это точно,—поддакнула Сусанна.
—И вообще, это довольно сложная тема.
—Не простая,—вставил Петя,—но ты поясни, поясни.
—Ты, кстати, хороший тост сказал. Против насилия. Вот и я про это. Если его нет, то, в принципе, я толерантно отношусь к этой теме. А если проще, то мне как-то по барабану. Лишь бы меня не трогали.
—У него, кстати, и в клинике молодой влюблённый появился,—выдала вдруг Сусанна.
—За это надо выпить, а потом ты нам всё-таки расскажешь,—не унимался Петя.
—Я водки больше не буду, только сухое красное вино,—отреагировал я.
—Ну, так мы ж в демократическом мире живём. Но ты не увиливай, и вещай.
—Да появился в клинике молодой нейрохирург со странным именем Арсиз. Наверное, из поволжских немцев. Отличный специалист, кстати. Ко мне прекрасно относится. Но смущается уж очень. Я у него перстень на руке заметил и спросил, где достал. Так покраснел весь и отвечает: «Друг подарил».
—Вот за них и выпьем,—опять встрял Петя,—за милых дам!
—Ой, смотри, тебе кто-то рукой машет,—дотронулась до моей ладони Лариса.
Я обернулся. У стойки бара стоял молодой блондин приятной внешности и приветственно улыбался. Я поздоровался с ним жестом.
—Кто таков?—заинтересовался Петя.
—Его величество случай. Это Арсиз.
—Может, пригласим его к нам за стол?—вмешалась Сусанна,—Заодно и познакомимся. А то я о нём только слышала. От тебя и других пациентов клиники.
Я вопросительно посмотрел на друзей. Они одобрительно кивнули. Рядом проходила официантка, и я попросил её подозвать Арсиза. Парень направился к нам. Был он довольно высоким, стройным и привлекательным. Его выдавала виляющая походка и некоторые детали одежды: джинсы, заправленные в ковбойские сапоги в сочетании с белым нагрудным платком в кармане пиджака. Подошёл, мы поздоровались. После недолгих уговоров он согласился присесть к нам. Представился моим лечащим врачом. Посыпались вопросы о работе, моём состоянии здоровья, надеждах на восстановление и тому подобное. За короткое время Арсиз сумел расположить к себе всех нас: о профессии своей он говорил увлечённо, чувствовалось знание дела и компетентность.
—Да, сразу видно, свой диплом ты не на станции метро купил,—отозвался Петя.
—Если бы и купил, то много бы у меня не запросили, судя по зарплате,— парировал врач.
—Согласен, у нас в Москве даже мини-автобусы по улицам разъезжают с рекламой «Рентген на колёсах».
Мы рассмеялись и стали говорить на другие темы. Оказалось, что и с чувством юмора у парня всё в порядке. Но тут вдруг опять раздалась музыка.
—О! Вторая часть Марлезонского балета!—объявил Петя, завидев знакомого танцора.
—Тот заприметил среди нас новое лицо и аллюром приближался. Но Арсиз его остановил, произведя в воздухе отрицательное движение указательным пальцем правой руки. Бедолага ретировался.
—Ловко ты его,..—гаркнул Петя под наш общий смех.
—Не думаю, что показное выпячивание наших общих с ним наклонностей делает ему честь,—серьёзно и спокойно ответил Арсиз.
—В смысле?—решил схитрить Петя. Дальше говорили, в основном они оба.
—В том смысле, что он такой же, как и я. И не думаю, что ты не догадался, что именно я имею в виду.
—То есть тебе нравятся мужчины? – попёр аки танк на амбразуру Петя.
—Нравятся. Но я не собираюсь кричать об этом на каждом углу. Я и глаголю-то об этом открыто с не особо знакомыми людьми чуть ли не в первый раз.
—А почему говоришь?
—Потому что, мне кажется, могу быть с вами откровенным.
—Мне это нравится.
—Спасибо, Петя. А мне нравится Владимир, и он наверняка знает об этом.
—Одно дело быть откровенным, другое—делать такие заявления.
—Никаких заявлений я не делаю. Просто констатирую факт. Пояснить кое-что хочу.
—Объясни.
—Я был бы непревзойдённым тупицей, если бы стал делать такие заявления в надежде отыскать какой-то подступ к Володе. Да ещё в присутствии его очаровательной жены.
—Да уж.
—Одного взгляда достаточно, чтобы убедиться—он закоренелый гетеросексуал.
—Ну, в тихом болоте,..—попытался съязвить Петя.
—Стоит только обратить внимание, как он поглядывает на женщин, особенно на супругу.
—Тогда к чему всё это?
—Мне хотелось бы надеяться на его дружбу. И на ваше нормальное отношение ко мне, только и всего. На этом разрешите раскланяться, ребята.
Он встал, поцеловал дамам руки. Обменялся со мной рукопожатием.
—Да нам и самим уже пора. Такси вот только вызовем, твоего будущего друга надо в клинику отвезти,—пробормотал Петя, подавая ему руку.
—Зачем такси, я на машине. Могу подсобить, без проблем.
Он на самом деле помог нам добраться. Петя с тех пор окрестил его забавно—«Хуторок». Вроде смешно, но зная Петю, я уверен, это уважительное прозвище.
А я действительно подружился с Арсизом, и мы часто переписываемся, хотя из клиники он вскоре уволился. Или его уволили.

----------


## Khomitchouk

Художник?

Владимир Хомичук.


– Художник? Ну-ну. Посмотрим. У меня дочь – красавица. Скоро замуж выходит. Хочу подарок сделать. Вот ты и сварганишь ей портрет. А мы уж посмотрим, что ты там за художник. Вопросы есть?
– Так точно, товарищ майор!
– Слушаю.
– Я, товарищ майор, всё больше стенды оформляю, а портретами как-то никогда не занимался...
– Отставить! Придётся заняться, значит.
– Но, товарищ майор...
– Разговорчики! Ты дочь увидишь, сам захочешь портрет рисовать.
– Портреты не рисуют, их пишут.
– Не понял?!
– Ну, рисуют карандашом. Картинки в школе. А портрет пишут красками.
– Пишут ручкой, а кистью рисуют. Нарисуешь портрет дочери. Это приказ.
– Есть!
Самая консервативная, неизменная организация в мире – это армия. Не думаю, что армейские устои разных стран чем-то сильно отличаются друг от друга. Хотя должны существовать, конечно, свои особенности. Но, в сущности, они основываются на одних и тех же принципах. Так что им положено быть схожими. В советской армии особенностью офицерского состава была непрошибаемая тупость, а новобранцы – восемнадцатилетние мальчики – за два года службы постепенно зверели и превращались не в настоящих мужчин, как принято было говорить в народе с трибунной подачи, а во властолюбивых идиотов. Не все, но общая картина была такой, грустной.
Служил я в кабинете политической подготовки при учебной части ракетных войск стратегического назначения. Находился в подчинении инструктора этой самой подготовки майора Ярмолицкого. Числился художником-оформителем: выводил шрифтовым почерком цитаты военачальников и переправлял фамилии ежемесячно менявшихся членов политбюро (на них как раз мор напал в восьмидесятые годы). В кабинете я к тому же был «кинщиком», то есть оператором задрипанного кинопроектора с ленточными бобинами, которые должен был то и дело менять вручную. Был оформлен также электриком, мне приходилось менять транзисторы в пульте управления экраном, хотя и паять-то я толком не умел. Но де факто был кем-то вроде денщика при майоре. Что только не входило в мои обязанности... Красить стены в его квартире, менять обои, убираться на даче и ещё много чего А теперь вот в приказном порядке был назначен портретистом подрастающей принцессы.
– СА, выручай! – заорал я, как только примчался в клуб части и забежал в каптёрку. Здесь собирались все, кто, так или иначе, состоял при клубе: киномеханик, личный шофер начальника клуба, почтальон, солдаты, обслуживающие хозяйственную часть и такие же бедолаги-оформители, как я. Но был среди нас и настоящий профессиональный художник. Им был СА.
– Ты чаго крычыш? – ответил высокий брюнет с проседью, откликавшийся на данную курьёзную аббревиатуру и разговаривавший со мной исключительно на белорусском языке.
– Меня майор мой опять на гауптвахту отправит!
– Опять жену его чуть не прибил? – спросил мой друг, имея в виду недавний случай починки переносной стиральной машины, которую я исправил, но плохо спаял и замотал изоляционной лентой контакты аккумулятора. Жену майора дерябнуло током, когда она наполнила мини-аппарат водой и включила его. Майор аполитично ругался матом, грозился сгноить меня с потрохами и отправить в стройбат. 
– Нет, пока ещё ничего не сделал, но если сделаю, тогда мне точно конец.
– В смысле?
– Он меня снарядил портрет дочке состряпать.
– Ну, и?
– СА, если я портрет напишу, квазимодо отдыхать будет, а майор меня просто расстреляет за осквернение облика наследницы.
– Не бзди, напишем портрет вместе, ты ему скажи, что тебе подмастерье нужен, краски там мешать, кисточки промывать.
– Не, лучше тебя отрекомендую по всей форме, а сам в подмастерья устроюсь.
– Можно и так. Дочка-то на самом деле красивая?
– Да не знаю я, не видел ещё: она в Пскове учится, должна на пару недель домой приехать. Майор в ней души не чает и петухом заливается о её красоте.
– За две недели успеем. Только всю организационную часть бери на себя.
Я облегчённо выдохнул. «Бери на себя» звучало «бяры на сябе», но от этого не утрачивало своего спасительного притяжения. СА был из Гродно, отучился в Белорусской Академии Искусств на отделении монументальной живописи. Художником был от бога, это сразу бросалось в глаза по его изобразительной манере, хотя в клубе он в основном создавал настенные панно с ликами бравых защитников родины. Звали его Сергеем. Но узнав отчество, я прозвал его СА. Это сокращение от «Советская Армия» мы носили на погонах. Теперь появилось новое значение – Сергей Аркадьевич. Самое забавное произошло потом, когда эта кликуха настолько приклеилась к нему, что в разговорах между собой вся солдатня начала, следуя незыблемым законам славянской лингвистики, склонять её по падежам. И вот уже можно было услышать странные, совершенно непонятные не сведущим людям выражения, типа: «Вчера были в каптерке усы». А значило это, что кто-то был в мастерской у СЫ – Сергея, то бишь Аркадьевича. Мы с СОЙ стали друзьями по многим причинам. Но об этом чуть позже.
– Товарищ майор, разрешите обратиться.
– Обращайтесь.
«Оба-на, опять на взлёте. А-а-а, сегодня же пятница», – подумал я. Когда майор употреблял в обращении ко мне «вы», это означало, что он надрался водки. Происходило это обычно по пятницам. Опасность подстерегала меня в разговорах с ним всегда, но на «взлётной полосе» по пятницам – особенно.
– Я тут много думал насчёт портрета вашей дочери.
– Для таких слабых головок, как у тебя, думать вредно.
– Но вам же хороший портрет нужен...
– Данный факт не подлежит никакому сомнению, юноша. Я хотел сказать, товарищ...тьфу...рядовой Хомичук.
– Ну, так вот в клубе служит молодой, но очень талантливый художник. Подаёт большие надежды, может стать довольно известным в будущем. Я узнавал, в Минск с почты звонил специально.
– В клубе, говоришь... У майора Поволоцкого, значит, в подчинении?
– Так точно.
– Поволоцкий – офицер правильный, – задумалось вслух боевое начальство, –  но... не пьющий, с командиром части опять же на одной ноге... В понедельник будем разбираться.
– Надо бы разобраться, товарищ майор. Портрет может получиться не хуже кисти Крамского там или Брюллова.
Майор долго, сосредоточенно и явно оторопело смотрел на меня с минуту. Сообразил наконец.
– Шедевр, говоришь?
– Так точно, я и краски нужные уже подобрал. Вы хотите, чтобы маслом или темперой?
– Чтобы сверху лаком.
– Маслом, значит.
– Ну а я о чём?
– Будет сделано, товарищ майор.
– Проследи, чтобы как надо, и вообще будешь за всё отвечать.
– Я и хотел к вам по этому поводу с просьбой обратиться.
– Слушаю.
– Хорошему художнику всегда помощник нужен. Он, значит, мастер, а помощник его – подмастерье. Который кисти промывает и подаёт, краски правильно смешивает...
– Всё понял, оформим тебя. Но смотри, чтобы всё в лучшем виде. А то я тебе физиономию подмастерю.
– Есть, товарищ майор!
В понедельник меня и СУ вызвали в штаб части, почему-то оформили на нас служебную командировку, хотя майор проживал в военном городке, расположенном прямо за оградой в ста метрах от части. Никуда выезжать нам не надо было, видно химичили что-то с деньгами служивые. Мы вышли, и лоб в лоб столкнулись с обоими нашими майорами. Поволоцкий картавил.
– Ядовой Гьиневич!
– Я, товарищ майор, – ответил СА.
– Пьиказом начальника штаба вы пееходите в яспояжение майоя Яймолицкого на двухнедельный сьёк. К исполнению пейейти немедленно!
– Есть, товарищ майор!
Так мы и приступили к исполнению обязанностей придворных художников. Ярмолицкий самолично сопроводил нас к себе домой и познакомил с дочерью. Юная студентка весила наверняка побольше нас обоих, отощавших к тому же на солдатских харчах. Размеры её внушали опасение за здоровье молодого лейтенантика, маячившего рядом и представленного нам в качестве жениха. Роговые очки с толстенными линзами покрывали тем не менее довольно красивые глаза. Я обратил на это внимание.
– Под Рембрандта придётся косить, – пробормотал растерявшийся Сярога (я иногда его так называл в отместку за назойливые уроки белорусского языка), когда мы оказались одни, чтобы подготовить холст.
– СА, ты что, сдурел что ли? Или тоже в стройбат хочешь?
– Подставил ты меня, Воха.
– Придётся тебе её поубавить немного. Но глаза, Сярога, глаза надо выделить. Это единственное красивое место в ней.
– Пожалуй, ты прав. Зараз паглядзим.
Я позвал девушку и попросил снять очки. СА долго рассматривал её, держа кисть в руке и производя фигурные мазки в воздухе, бедная дочь майора аж зарделась. Потом с видом мастера произнёс вердикт, полностью разрядивший напряжение:
– Это будет прекрасно.
Потянулись наши командировочные отлучки в майорскую квартиру. Уверен, что для СЫ это был самый сложный экзамен по изобразительному мастерству в жизни. И опасный, если не судьбоносный даже: на кон была поставлена наша дальнейшая армейская жизнь. Отличительной чертой Сяроги было спокойствие, невыразительность в движениях и мимике лица, я его за это ещё и «флегмой» нарекал, а он злился и обзывал меня «живчиком», страдающим недоумием. Но за напускным безразличием на этот раз скрывалась нервозность и опаска. Он не раз перемазывал холст и начинал заново. Вообще, это совершенно неординарная личность: у него очень своеобразный юмор, все свои смехотворные «залепы» он произносит с серьёзным видом, и невнимательный слушатель часто не сразу вникает в смысл сказанного, но когда наконец понимает, не может остановить оголтелый смех. Этим он и подкупил, наверное, невесту. Мы ведь проводили с ней дни напролёт.
– Воха, вспышка слэва! – командовал он мне, имитируя голос сержанта Попеску.
Я подходил к девушке и осторожным движением руки медленно поворачивал её голову в левую сторону, причём когда мне следовало остановиться, отдавался приказ голосом майора Поволоцкого:
– Закончить пьиём пищи. Я-я-язойдись!
Имитировать голоса и, особенно, манеру походки и жесты он мог блестяще. Это во многом и сдружило нас, ведь я всегда любил подмечать в речи других людей своеобразные обороты и огрехи – перлы, как я их называл. В армейской повседневной муштре нас спасало умение подтрунивать над собой и другими. Мы не раз приходили на помощь друг другу в сложных ситуациях.
Наступил стержневой день. Портрет был готов. Надо было представать перед трибуналом. В его состав входили майор, жена и дочка. Жених отсутствовал по неизвестным причинам.
– Сейчас посмотрим, поглядим, объективно оценим, так сказать, – потирал руки главнокомандующий.
– Да, пора бы уже лицезреть, – поддакивала супруга.
– И мне не терпится, устала я тут каждый день позировать, – с томным волнением произнесла преемница.
– Послужи Царю и Отечеству! – брякнул автор огромного, в полстены холста, покрытого ажурной простынёю.
Я подошёл, резко сдернул её и повернулся. Майор стоял с открытым ртом, то ли от слов СЫ, то ли от увиденного, непонятно было. Жена почему-то нахмурилась. И только в глазах дочери – не зря они мне сразу понравились – светилось довольство и благоволение. Она приосанилась даже.
– Не шедевр, – прогремел майор и подошёл к портрету поближе. Постоянно оборачиваясь, принялся сравнивать портрет с оригиналом. Потом отошёл подальше и обратился к дочке:
– Очки сними, – сказал он ей уже более ласковым голосом.
Девушка послушалась. СА подкусил нижнюю губу. Я тоже постарался абстрагироваться и взглянуть на оба экземпляра как бы со стороны. С холста на меня улыбчивым взглядом, буквально льющимся из огромных прекрасных глаз, смотрела юная нимфа, не очень красивая, с несколько тяжеловатым подбородком и слишком тонкими губами («Блин, Сярога, не мог уже хоть не ради искусства, а ради нашей шкуры немного подштукатурить...», – прокручивал я в голове), но загадочная и на что-то намекающая, дающая свое женское обещание с годами раскрыться и похорошеть.
– Не шедевр.., – повторил Ярмолицкий, – но похожа. Похожа, чёрт возьми!
– Копия, один к одному, точь-в-точь, – где-то даже удивлённо забормотала мамаша.
– Моему Славику понравится, – радостно промурлыкала невеста.
– Рядовой Гриневич!
– Я, товарищ майор!
– Рядовой Хомичук!
– Я, товарищ майор!
– Объявляю вам благодарность, и в присутствии родных и близких, приглашаю за стол: выпить и закусить по случаю будущей свадьбы, так сказать.

Вот это да! Ну, СА! Ну, настоящий художник – гений, да и всё тут.
Да и я не лыком шит...

----------


## Khomitchouk

Нет, давай всё-таки поговорим!

Владимир Хомичук.

Если женщина не сдается, она побеждает,
если сдается,
диктует свои условия победителю.

Карел Чапек

– Нет, давай всё-таки поговорим!
– Алина, ну сколько можно? Я ведь уже раз пятьсот тебе объяснял: мы просто работаем вместе, поэтому и видят нас так часто. В фирме всего три человека. И к тому же, я каждый день её на машине в офис подвожу.
– А вот интересно, почему ты не обедаешь дома и предпочитаешь обедать с ней чёрт знает где?
– У нас перерыв почти всегда только час времени, и то от силы. Мы едва успеваем и сразу возвращаемся. А до нашего дома езды минут двадцать, парковку искать – ещё минут пятнадцать. Не уложусь я в час.
– Да? А твою машину почти каждый день видят припаркованной возле её дома.
– Неправда, этого просто не может быть. Иногда, очень редко, я подвожу её домой после работы и она приглашает меня на чашку кофе.
– Да тебя с ней именно в обеденный перерыв возле её дома и видели! И вы целовались!
– Бред сивой кобылы! Что я, болван, что ли?
– Вы – любовники. Ты с ней спишь!
– Нет. Не сплю я с ней!
Глеб поморщился и отвернулся.
В последнее время такие перепалки стали у них обыденным делом. Раньше всё было иначе. Высокий, прекрасно сложённый брюнет с зеленоватыми глазами, он всегда нравился женщинам, хотя сам в этом убедился не так уж и давно. Или не осознавал этого, не обращал внимания и вообще не задавался подобным вопросом. Однако пришлось. Алина однажды заявила ему, что сексуального наслаждения с ним не испытывает, что «это» ей не противно, приятно даже, но оргазма она никогда не достигала, ни раньше, ни тем более теперь. «Наверное, я фригидна», – сказала белокурая невысокая женщина с несколько укрупнённым в размерах задом. Она не была некрасивой, нет. Многие находили её даже очень привлекательной, но рядом с красавцем мужем она как-то блекла, скукоживалась, что ли. Тем не менее, Глеб любил её искренне и нежно, хотя женился, как говорят испанцы «по пенальти», то есть по факту непредусмотренной беременности. Молодые они тогда были, зелёные ещё. А теперь его так обрубили... Под самый корень, что называется. И, как следствие, – молодой мужчина ударился во все тяжкие.
Не сразу и не вполне осознанно. Поначалу он долго и настойчиво пытался обсудить с женой тему надуманной холодности и припудренной апатии к плотской любви. Предлагал различные варианты, уговаривал сменить рутину, обратиться к врачу, в конце концов. Безуспешно. Тяжеловатая на подъём Алина категорически отказывалась от всех его начинаний и упорно бубнила свою сказку о неизлечимой фригидности. Потом в горячке (а может и нет) даже выпалила новость о новоиспечённой подруге-лесбиянке и заявила о желании попробовать себя на этом поприще, если уж с мужем у неё ничего путного не выходит. Глеб переживал, маялся, попивать стал с уныния. Такого с ним ещё не приключалось: он с детства занимался спортом и к спиртному прикладывался умеренно, и то лишь по праздникам. В этом тоже Алина с готовностью усмотрела криминал. Муж был без промедлений обвинён в алкоголизме, причём в присутствии маленького сына Вовки, который и раньше служил тяжеловесным орудием дешёвого открытого шантажа в отношении мужа, любившего сынишку (кстати, физическую копию отца) до умопомрачения. Самое странное в том, что Алина глупой и скандальной бабой не была, в общем-то. Но и умной её назвать можно было с трудом. Преподаватель русского языка и литературы, с детства выписывавшая в специальную тетрадку изречения знаменитых писателей, она любила их цитировать и стряпать при этом глубокомысленное выражение на лице. Но, в принципе, ни черта в литературе не смыслила, а в жизни и того меньше, коль скоро переносила изображённых на бумаге героев в реалии повседневной суматохи и превращала их в объекты для подражания. Глебу очень часто приходилось выслушивать рассуждения насчёт того, что «такая-то их знакомая поступает с таким-то неправильно, потому что, как сказал в своё время...» Заумная галиматья, произносимая с выражением на одухотворённом лице, свойственном утонченному интеллектуалу.
Вот и сейчас, после очередного «серьёзного разговора» об их отношениях, она вновь попыталась продолжить в том же духе, сидя на диване в их скромной, но со вкусом обставленной квартирке с видом на шумную узкую улочку в старой части города:
– Ты ведь сам всегда говоришь, что для тебя неважно, с кем, когда и при каких обстоятельствах я буду тебе неверна, если это временно, случайно или в заблуждении. Ну, так тебе же ещё больше должно быть всё равно, если я попробую «это» с женщиной. И потом, вспомни Оскара Уайльда, а лучше Вирджинию Вулф.
Глеб собрался было, как всегда в таких случаях, промолчать, но не удержался на этот раз:
– Ну, во-первых, я старался употреблять сослагательное наклонение, то есть говорил не «будешь», а «была бы». Во вторых, что за дикообразная привычка заменять нормальное слово «секс» мещанским «это»? И третье: ты что, считаешь себя знаменитой писательницей?
– Нет, конечно, но...
– Да пробуй ты своё «это» с кем угодно!
– Так тебе всё равно, что ли? Я так и знала.
– Ну очень женская логика...
– А вдруг именно так и проснётся во мне либидо?
– То есть, я должен сейчас дать тебе своё добровольное согласие на измену мне с лесбиянкой во имя возрождения твоего желания к мужу? Не хило! Ну, тогда уж лучше с мужиком...
Глеб ушёл из дома. Сделал это неумело, сгоряча, глупо. Заявился в банк, снял со счёта огромную сумму денег наличными под недоумённым взглядом сотрудницы отделения банка, некоторым образом походившей на его жену, пробормотал ей в лицо что-то злое, совершенно несуразное и, не размышляя, отправился в гости к компаньонше. Рассказал всё, напился, расплакался и попросил приютить на некоторое время. Потом выпил ещё и заявил, что любит её и хочет с ней жить. Утром проснулся рядом с роскошным женским телом, ничего толком не помнил, но и так всё было ясно.
За завтраком он впервые познакомился с дочкой Сусанны, десятилетней Наталией, чьи чёрные непослушные кудряшки забавно подрагивали и настойчиво падали на лоб, почти закрывая огромные бурые глаза, когда она с серьёзнейшим видом выпытывала у пришельца, кто он такой, почему заявился на завтрак, почему разговаривает со смешным акцентом и нравится ли ему её мама.
– Очень нравится, потому что у твоей мамы есть такая симпатичная дочка, – решил слукавить и отвлечь девочку Глеб.
– Хитрый ты, но я и так всё понимаю, просто притворяюсь. Я уже много чего о тебе знаю: ты из России, раньше учил маму русскому языку, потом потерял работу в университете и стал помогать маме в фирме, а сейчас влюбился в неё и пришёл к нам жить.
– А ты не против?
– Нет, потому что мама тебя любит, с папой они разошлись, а она ведь красивая! И хорошая. Если не будешь её обижать, то живи с нами.
– Ты уверена, что мама меня любит?
– Да. Разве ты сам не видишь?
– Наташа...
– Меня зовут Наталия. Наташа – это русское имя, а я испанка. Называй меня Наталией.
– Наталия, можно я ещё немного подумаю насчёт того, чтобы жить вместе с вами?
– Думай, только маму не зли, а то я с тобой больше и разговаривать не стану.
– Понял.
– Ну вот.
«Дела!», – призадумался Глеб, попросил прощения и смылся в туалет: надо было спрятаться и как-то обмозговать свалившуюся на голову ситуацию. Очень хотелось пива, голова раскалывалась от боли и шквальных мыслей. «Так можно и тронуться потиху», – пробормотал он себе под нос и вернулся на кухню. Девочки уже не было, убежала на улицу. Сусанна спокойно посмотрела ему в глаза:
– Ну, а что ты думал? Надо же было ей как-то объяснить...
– Что-то очень подробно ты ей всё разложила.
– Уж лучше сразу, чем в обход. Она у меня очень смышлёная.
Высокогрудая брюнетка с испепеляющим взглядом гордо откинулась на спинку стула.
– Я несколько выпил вчера,.. – промямлил Глеб.
– Но вёл себя достойно, по-мужски, - заискрилась в улыбке Сусанна, показывая пальцем в сторону спальни. – Успокойся, Глеб! Разберись сначала с самим собой, с женой и сыном, а потом уж поговорим всерьёз. Мы с тобой далеко не юнцы уже, такие решения не принимаются впопыхах. Не буду я тебе больше напоминать о твоих ночных словах, не волнуйся.
Глеб помолчал, с умоляющим видом попросил пива, выпил и тяжело вздохнул. Домой он, конечно, вернулся. Выслушал очередной разнос и отдал снятые в банке деньги. С тех пор и начались его скитания по чужим домам, ночные кувыркания в машине со всякими,.. ну просто всякими женщинами и девицами. Любовниц он завёл себе сразу три, включая Сусанну. Само собой как-то вышло. Отлучённый от семейного ложа, измождённый недостатком женской ласки тридцатилетний мужчина и усилий-то особых не прилагал к поиску внебрачных сексуальных контактов: женщины сами к нему липли. Просто укладывали под или на себя. Ханжой он не был, не сопротивлялся и не утверждал, что ему это не нравится. Глеб давно заметил, что в Испании женщины гораздо свободнее в своём поведении, чем в его родной стране, где в советские времена на молодых девушек набрасывали своего рода паранджу, сотканную из дурацких табу и недостатка сексуального воспитания вперемешку с нехваткой противозачаточных средств. Здесь же слабый пол был более активен в своей инициативе, не переступая при этом определённую грань между здоровым желанием обрести наслаждение и пошлостью.
Между тем, скандалы в семье стали неотвратимо нарастать. Впервые было упомянуто слово «развод». Глеб не находил себе места. Подолгу смотрел на Вовку, печалился и не знал, куда деваться. «Ну, и что мне делать теперь? Половому остракизму себя предать, что ли? И сохранить семью, сына вырастить, а потом уж уйти?»
Несмотря на свои похождения и определённую симпатию, граничащую с более глубоким чувством к Сусанне, он всё ещё любил свою жену. Алина иногда позволяла ему приближаться, отдавалась безмолвно и с выражением святости на лице. Он же испытывал искреннюю радость даже от её прикосновений к своему телу, втайне надеясь, что всё-таки пробудит когда-нибудь в жене и желание, и страсть. «Блин, все тётки, с которыми я был и есть, получают удовольствие, а эту я люблю, но удовлетворить не могу. Чертовщина какая-то!» Ему и в голову не приходило, что Алина его не любит, просто придумала эту любовь, еще в юности сделала себе очередную инъекцию вычитанных в книгах чувств. Вышла замуж, родила сына и на этом временно успокоилась. Но, оказавшись в другой стране и обнаружив его сногсшибательную притягательность в глазах испанок, она позволила проснуться в своей душе зверю под названием «ревность». И тут начитанная особа оплошала, решив ещё больше привязать к себе мужа совершенно идиотским, ну очень русским способом: меньше постели, больше заботы о сыне. Его привязанность к Вовке, обожание сынишки она использовала нелепо и при каждом удобном случае. Когда Глеб по пятницам после работы заходил в бар у подъезда их дома и попивал сухое красное вино, там обязательно минут через пятнадцать «нарисовывался» Вовка и заявлял:
– Папа, пошли домой. Мама сказала, что ты слишком много пьёшь.
– Нет, сын, я не пью много, только вот рюмку вина себе позволяю в конце недели. Возвращайся домой, я приду через пять минут.
– Хорошо, папа. Обещаешь?
– Да, Вовка. Разве я тебя когда-нибудь подводил?
– Нет.
Отношения с сыном были замечательными. Они дружили, проводили вместе много времени, играли в теннис по выходным, а когда шли по улице, то прохожие, завидев их, невольно улыбались: эдакие близнецы, большой и маленький, да ещё и с совершенно одинаковой походкой.
Как-то, подъехав к колледжу сына на своем чёрном «Крайслере» (предмете гордости несколько тщеславного в этой теме Глеба и зависти знакомых), чтобы забрать Вовку после занятий, отец с удивлением обнаружил на его заплаканном лице огромный фингал под левым глазом.
– Кто? – коротко спросил Глеб.
– Старшеклассник один, – всхлипывая, промямлил Вовка. – Но кто, я тебе не скажу.
– Боишься, что-ли?
Вовка насупился и ничего не ответил. Дома малыш поведал ту же короткометражку маме. Алина стала готовиться к вояжу в кабинет директора, но под рёвом Вовки и протестами Глеба сдала позиции. Глеб выждал недели две и вернулся к больному вопросу:
– Вовка, все мужчины рано или поздно попадают в такие передряги. Ничего страшного в этом нет. Тебе драться надо научиться. Хочешь, я запишу тебя в секцию кикбоксинга?
– Туда, куда сам ходишь? И перчатки мне купишь, как у тебя?
Глаза юного бойца загорелись.
– Конечно куплю. Ты какие хочешь, красные или синие?
– Красные. Только... Что мы маме скажем? Она говорит, что драться – это плохо.
– Одно дело – драться, другое – защищаться.
– Правильно, папа. Так и скажу, чтобы честь свою и дамскую защищать!
– Где это ты про дамскую честь набрался?
– Так мама же мне книжки всякие про эту самую дамскую часто читает.
– Ну, на том и порешим, сынок.
Прошёл год. Вовка и в спорте оказался похожим на отца. Тренировался с энтузиазмом и детской настырностью. Не зря, как оказалось. Глеба с Алиной однажды вызвали в колледж. В кабинете директора с ноги на ногу переминался довольно-таки крупный верзила с огромными фонарными «бланшами» под двумя глазами и разбитой губой. Рядом стоял угрюмый Вовка. Глеб выслушал историю хулиганского поведения сына с затаённой улыбкой в глазах.
Но в последнее время и с сыном начало что-то происходить непонятное. Это «что-то» было едва уловимым, но Глеб стал ощущать во взгляде сына какое-то вопросительное отчуждение. В секцию мальчик ходить перестал, сославшись на нехватку времени. Часто опускал голову, отказываясь от разговора или совместных игр на компьютере. Глеб не выдержал и спросил однажды:
– Что с тобой, Вовка?
Молчание.
– Сын, что-то не так?
Опущенная голова, потупленный взгляд.
– Вовка, что я тебе сделал?
Сын вдруг пробубнил:
– Мне ничего, маме.
– Сынок, речь сейчас не обо мне и маме, а обо мне и тебе. Ты что, меня больше не любишь?
– Не знаю, папа. Мама мне про тебя столько всего рассказала!
После этого разговора события разворачивались в наступательном направлении сами по себе. В городе объявился закадычный друг Глеба по имени Сэнди. Приятельствовали они давно, ещё с институтских времён. Были абсолютно разными, но умели находить общий язык. Сэнди был самым заядлым бабником на факультете испанского языка в далекие студенческие годы и обладал непредсказуемым чувством юмора. Любил выпить, и тогда его уже было не остановить. От его натиска не укрывалась ни одна из избранных жертв женской половины общежития, где они с Глебом обитали в одной комнате. В Испанию он приехал вслед за приятелем, по уже проторенной дорожке, как он сам и выражался. Однако потом перебрался на южное побережье, где занялся, и довольно успешно, бизнесом с недвижимостью. Сейчас прибыл по делам и зашёл в гости. В этот же день к Алине приехала та самая подруга-лесбиянка, о которой она когда-то повествовала мужу. Высокая, плотная, мужеподобная Асусена была торжественно представлена Глебу и Александру, то есть Сэнди – как его все друзья называли, да и сам он в забывчивости или из-за куража часто так представлялся. Глеб к этому моменту уже успел рассказать ему о своих затруднениях в семейной жизни. Реакция Сэнди в очередной раз подтвердила его истинную сущность:
– Да какая мне разница, пьём всё, что горит и трахаем всё, что шевелится.
За обедом, проходившим в напряжённом молчании, он вдруг встал и торжественно объявил, обращаясь сугубо к женщинам:
– Нет, девушки, давайте всё-таки поговорим. Но сначала выпьем. За вас! За вашу небесную красоту и неповторимое очарование!
Впоследствии обе дамы были опьянены и обольщены. Проснулись они вместе с Сэнди в одной кровати в самом шикарном отеле города. Так лесбиянка стала бисексуальной, Алина избавилась от фригидности, а Глеб подал на развод и перестал изменять Сусанне, с которой теперь живёт в простом счастливом гражданском браке.

----------


## Khomitchouk

Тео

Владимир Хомичук

—Тео.
Вошедший молодой мужчина представился с типичным для американцев акцентом, загибая звук «о» до «оу» и выплёвывая «т» с причмокиванием.
Звали его Тимоти. Испанский эквивалент этого имени—Тимотео. На Иберийском полуострове весьма популярны уменьшительно-ласкательные сокращения для всех имён практически без исключения. Так что в Сарагосе его тут же окрестили в Тео. Он и называл себя теперь именно так—Тео Аткинс. Выглядел пикантно, я бы сказал. Русоволосый, среднего роста, хорошо сложённый. По всем статьям должен был нравиться женщинам. И нравился. Правда, далеко не каждой. Было в его облике и манере разговаривать что-то отпугивающее незрелых, либо не уверенных в себе фемин. Тео как бы постоянно примеривался взглядом к собеседнику. И мысль о том, какое впечатление о тебе зреет у него в голове в эту минуту, как-то настораживала.
Нам в фирме нужен был переводчик на английский. Носитель языка, естественно. По-другому мы не работаем. Интернет ещё только зарождался, мобильников не было. Развесили объявления, где могли. И вот появился Тео.
—Сусанна,—ответила моя компаньонша и пригласила его присесть.
—Я по объявлению. Опыта, правда, у меня никакого, но к языкам определённые способности имеются.
По мере того, как они беседовали, я сидел за соседним столом и невольно прислушивался. Фраза про способности к языкам резанула слух. Чтобы делать такие заявления, да еще в переводческой фирме, их надо или действительно иметь, или обладать высокопарной наглостью. «Очередной надутый индюк»,—подумал я, заслышав его округлённый прононс и характерное «э-э» после каждого третьего слова. Тем не менее, вскоре первое впечатление стало постепенно меняться. Парень, похоже, не дебил и не халтурщик. Фразы изысканные, слова точные.
—А, простите, вы в Испании давно живёте? Меня зовут Владимиром. Влади.
Я встал и приблизился. Мы обменялись рукопожатиями.
—Я вообще тут не живу ещё. Всего два дня, как приехал из Японии.
—Это уже интересно,—сказала Сусанна.
—И раньше никогда здесь не были?—продолжил я.
—Нет, я первый раз в Испании.
—Берём,—почти хором выдали мы со Сьюзен, как в дальнейшем Тео стал называть директора фирмы и мою будущую жену.
Тео работал и существовал по каким-то своим, неведомым нам законам. Нельзя сказать, что он был экстравагантен в своих действиях и привычках, нет. Но совершенно не такой, как все окружающие. «Ларец сюрпризов», как любят выражаться испанцы. Постоянно вытворял что-нибудь этакое неизъяснимое. Снял квартиру недалеко от моей. Тут же завёл себе кошку, назвал её Алисой и часы напролёт разговаривал с ней по-английски. Обещал бедной серой замухрышке обитание в стране чудес, всячески холил животное и обращался как с принцессой. А потом у него появился друг – молодой паренёк по имени Рональд. У мальчишки были какие-то проблемы с родителями, он сбежал из дома и поселился у Тео. Когда хозяйка квартиры стала намекать ему в моём присутствии на досужие разговоры соседей о странном сочетании жильцов, Тео долго смотрел на неё, ничего не понимая. Потом перевёл взгляд на меня.
—Тео, тебе дают понять, что проживание в одной квартире взрослого мужика и несовершеннолетнего подростка отдаёт «нетрадиционностью», так сказать,—разъяснил я.
Опять взгляд приценивающегося торговца на хозяйку. Он наконец понял, конечно, о чём речь, но весь его вид выдавал неописуемое удивление и ошарашенность. Возмущения при этом в глазах не наблюдалось. Он просто оказался не в состоянии персонифицировать услышанное, перенести смысл сказанного на себя. Ответ потряс даже меня:
—И на сколько вы хотите поднять квартплату?
В точку. Хозяйка потупилась, прошамкала что-то в своё оправдание и испарилась. Тео переместил взгляд на Рональда. Тот съёжился. Тео произнёс:
—Это меня с тобой?..—голос был больной, отеческий какой-то.
Переводчиком он оказался тоже своеобразным. Работая с текстами, перелопачивал кучу литературы, справочников и самых различных словарей. Звонил в Штаты, уточнял. Спорил с клиентами, заставляя вносить изменения в оригинальную версию. Если заказчик отказывался, всё равно правил текст в переводе на свой страх и риск. И на мои замечания отвечал:
—Влади, решай ты, я такую чушь печатать не буду, это ниже моего предела глупости.
Я изучал текст, выслушивал его объяснения и в конце концов соглашался. Но однажды обнаружил в очередном документе массу орфографических ошибок. Стал подниматься из-за стола. Ну, Тео, держись! А лучше прячься...
—Остановись,—прошептала Сусанна,—ты знаешь, я давно тебе хотела сказать. По-моему, у нашего Тео проблемы со зрением.
—То есть?
—Когда читает, щурится, как близорукий.
—Тео!—позвал я более миролюбивым тоном.
—Да,—отозвался тот и подошёл.
—Посмотри, сколько ты ошибок налепил, скульптор словесного дерьма. У тебя что, проблемы со зрением?
—Э-э-э, да.
—Так надо к глазному срочно!
—Э-э-э, нет.
—Не понял.
—У меня нет этой, страховки, мм,.. social security.
—Бесплатного социального страхования, ты имеешь в виду?
—Ну, да.
—У него ещё испытательный срок не закончился, контракт оформить пока не можем,—вставила Сусанна, отвечая на мой молчаливый вопрос.
—Тогда к частному окулисту надо,—настаивал я.
—У меня денег нет. Рональду обновку в школу недавно купил,—произнёс он погибшим голосом провинившегося шалопая.
– Так, всё, Тео, собирайся. Пойдём к врачу. Оформим тебя по моей карточке. Будешь теперь русским.
—О'кей.
—Только не говори много, а то тебя с твоим акцентом быстро накроют и в каталажку спровадят.
—Постараюсь быть немногословным, как русская мафия в фильмах.
Пошли к врачу. Тео ограничился высказываниями типа «да», «нет», «хорошо», получил рецепт на глазные линзы, приобрёл их за мои деньги в долг и притих на время с протестами в адрес клиентуры.
Выявилась и ещё одна забавная черта этого незаурядного персонажа. Очень часто мы с Сусанной, чтобы не терять время на переезды домой и обратно, обедали вместе недалеко от фирмы в разных маленьких ресторанах. В основном, домашнего пошиба. Как-то пригласили и Тео. Оказалось, что Тео очень любит хорошо поесть, своего рода гурман. Он тут же очаровал хозяина ресторана, нахваливая блюдо за блюдом. Потом пристал к шеф-повару с расспросами о способе приготовления кролика под каким-то соусом. Полчаса допытывал того о других кухонных секретах, записывал и рассказывал о том, как те же яства готовят в США и других странах мира. Поделился с официанткой каким-то рецептом и пригласил нас к себе на обед в выходные, пообещав приготовить цыплёнка по какому-то особому рецепту штата Джорджия, где у него жили родители и сестра. Мы с радостью согласились и договорились на субботу.
С того памятного дня я очень полюбил насыщенное и выразительное красное вино марки Рибера дель Дуэро. Очень помогло оно мне в тот день смягчить абсолютно переперченный вкус напичканной всякими специями курицы. Выпил я его много: по-другому невозможно было утаить своё перекошенное лицо и слушать хвалебные речи новоявленного повара, очумевшего от нашего вежливого, но скрипучего «вкусно». Тео заставил нас есть злосчастную птицу руками, сославшись на закон города Гейнсвил, запрещающий есть цыплёнка при помощи вилки. Готовил он хорошо, впрочем. Другие блюда были съедобными. Сусанне очень понравился какой-то десерт. Я до сих пор подозреваю, что налегала она на него по той же причине, что я на вино. Затем Тео пустился рассказывать о своей стране, оказался, как и все американцы, завёрнутым на патриотизме и велеречивым по поводу демократических ценностей. Узнав, что я никогда в Штатах не бывал, тут же пригласил нас с Сусанной в гости на время летнего отпуска. Он так загорелся этой идеей, что весь остаток дня строил планы нашего совместного пребывания у него на родине.
Подошло лето. Тео не унимался. Смотался на неделю к себе домой в Джорджию, привёз официальное приглашение и видеоролик, где вся его семья махала руками и звала нас в гости, произнося при этом слова благодарности за хорошее отношение к их сыну, брату, племяннику – Тео. Деваться было некуда, пришлось ехать в посольство США в Мадриде за визой.
Уж не помню, как это здание выглядит снаружи, но внутри оно напоминало настоящий бункер. Какие-то длинные коридоры с контрольными проверками на каждом углу, стены, обтянутые пуленепробиваемой сталью тёмно-серого цвета. Наконец мы вошли в довольно просторный приёмный зал, до упора набитый людьми самых разных национальностей и цветов кожи.
—Очередь, как в СССР за колбасой,—съязвил я, становясь позади какого-то улыбчивого китайца. Сусанна пристроилась рядом. Когда мы наконец приблизились к окошечку, напоминавшему кассу железнодорожного вокзала где-нибудь, скажем, в Подольске, нас встретила голова блондинистой женщины с застывшей, словно нарисованной улыбкой на ярких губах.
—Здравствуйте. Чем могу быть полезна?—раздался сладкий голос.
—Мы по поводу оформления визы.
—По одному, пожалуйста,—вновь вопрос в глазах.
—Я по поводу оформления визы,—повторил я нейтрально.
—Ваши документы.
—Пожалуйста,—протянул российский паспорт и вид на жительство в Испании.
Одного взгляда на паспорт оказалось достаточно.
—Мне необходимо проконсультироваться,—вид на жительство вернулся ко мне в руки, паспорт уплыл в соседний кабинет. Через минут пять он появился обратно вместе с непробиваемой дамой и её дежурной улыбкой.
—Какова цель вашего визита в Соединённые Штаты Америки?—в голосе звуки металла.
—К другу в гости.
—В визе вам отказано.
—На каком основании?
—В связи с имеющимися у нас подозрениями о вашей попытке проникновения на территорию США для последующего нелегального проживания.
—Но...
—В визе вам отказано,—дама раскрыла мой паспорт, взяла со стола какую-то печать, размахнулась и влепила её на одну из страниц.
Паспорт перекочевал ко мне. Я приблизил его к глазам и прочитал на английском языке: «Въезд в США воспрещается». Попытался опротестовать, ведь мне не просто отказывали в визе, но на целых пять последующих лет, до окрнчания срока действия моего заграничного паспорта. Ответ последовал безапелляционный:
—Таково решение Посольства Соединённых Штатов Америки.
Мой ответ на этот раз был не столь нейтральным:
—В гробу я видел ваше Посольство вместе с Соединёнными Штатами!
Домой мы вернулись обескураженными. Тео встретил наш рассказ громогласными возмущениями, не находил себе места, стал названивать родителям с просьбой обратиться к конгрессмену от их штата, орал что-то о правах человека. Я вмешался и остановил его, заверив, что паспорт поменяю, и мы предпримем новую попытку в следующем году. Тео немного остыл и заискивающе посмотрел на меня: ему было по-настоящему стыдно, неприютно и горько.
По мере продвижения времени и развития нашей неожиданной дружбы я начал понимать, в чём кроется особенность этого парня. Высокий уровень образованности, прекрасное воспитание, начитанность и утонченные вкусы каким-то образом сочетались в нём с совершенно беспорядочным, взбалмошным, блуждающим по миру стилем жизни. В Испанию он рванул, рассорившись с невестой-японкой, до этого посетил множество стран, жил на Гавайских островах и до сих пор не определился в своём профессиональных приоритетах. Это был чистой воды богемный человек. «Цыган по призванию из штата Джорджия», как я его в шутку называю до сих пор.
В скором времени нам троим довелось поехать во Францию. Одна из компаний, с которой сотрудничала наша фирма, пригласила нас на кратковременные курсы ориентации в новом проекте, нуждающемся в переводе на несколько иностранных языков, а также для заключения возможного контракта. Поехали на моей машине, поселились в придорожном отеле. Переночевали. На следующий день нам предстояло явиться на презентацию. За полчаса до отъезда в вестибюль спустился одетый в элегантный чёрный костюм Тео в очках и с кашне через плечо. Мы едва узнали его.
—Тео, ты где такой прикид надыбал?—оторопело спросил я. Сусанна одобрительно улыбалась.
—Э-э-э, у отца Рональда одолжил на недельку. Необходимо произвести адекватное впечатление.
Во время презентации и последующих занятий Тео занял ведущее место в составе нашей... э-э-э, делегации. Он так и говорил, обращаясь к представителям компании, известной во всем мире, кстати:
—Наша делегация хотела бы заострить вопрос на...
«Кажется, Остапа понесло»,—только и приходило мне на ум. Оказалось к тому же, что и по-французски он мог изъясняться. И довольно неплохо, по мнению Сусанны—уроженки Парижа. Тео внимательно слушал, задавал вопросы, уточнял, делал пометки в блокноте. В общем, контракт мы заключили. Во многом благодаря Тео, я полагаю.
Вернулись в Испанию и принялись за работу. Несмотря на заключённый контракт, дела в фирме начали пошатываться. Это сейчас понятно – зарождался знаменитый кризис. Но тогда я стал нервничать и метаться. Подумывал о запуске большой рекламной компании. Вдруг Тео пригласил нас в ресторан, обмолвившись о важном разговоре, который хотел провести со Сьюзен в первую очередь. За обедом сообщил нам о своём намерении покинуть фирму и устроиться в другую на преподавательскую должность. Я обиделся, Сусанна вежливо отмолчалась. В последнее время с Тео начали твориться непонятные нам перемены. Он часто жаловался на недомогание, плохое самочувствие, стал опаздывать на работу. Мне приходилось заезжать за ним домой по утрам, будить и вытаскивать за шиворот на работу. А тут ещё и это...
Тео ушёл от нас. Но об этом я узнал лишь в госпитале. Со мной приключилась беда—я попал в аварию. Тео позвонил попрощаться: собрался уезжать. Ничего путного у него с новой работой не вышло, он решил вернуться домой в Джорджию. Клялся в том, что перевернёт полстраны, но найдёт специалистов, способных помочь и поставить меня на ноги.
Прошёл год. Я уехал во Францию на лечение. С Тео мы до этого иногда перезванивались, он всё звал меня в Штаты. Говорил, что нашёл очень хороший центр реабилитации для инвалидов-колясочников. А тут замолчал почти на полгода. Я забеспокоился. Вдруг в фирму позвонила его сестра, и сказала, что Тео в госпитале: у него рак. Сусанна записала номер телефона в его палате, передала мне.
—Тео, привет, дружище!
—Влади! Ты где, как?
—Речь сейчас не обо мне.
—Как не о тебе?! Я тут разговаривал с одним знаменитым врачом, так он утверждает...
—Тео, потом. Ты о себе расскажи.
—У меня всё отлично. Полгода было плохо, а сейчас нашли мне какую-то новую химиотерапию. Говорят, сработает. Так что подлечусь немного—и в Испанию, за тобой. Все будет хорошо, Влади!
Дорогой мой друг. До конца так и непознанный. На следующий день ты умер. А я остался и живу. Я часто пытаюсь разговаривать с тобой, то есть представляя, что бы ты ответил мне, как отреагировал бы на то или другое событие либо мысль. Думаю, мы сдружились бы ещё крепче. Мы из одной когорты, Тео. У меня почти не осталось друзей, это понятно: у каждого свои дела и заботы. Я не беру в голову. Скучаю по тебе. Смеюсь, вспоминая наши распри, мои крики на тебя, твои неуклюжие отговорки. Ты очень дорог мне, Тео. Я рад, что ты есть в моей жизни.

----------


## Khomitchouk

Мы едем на Кубу.


Владимир Хомичук.

1987-й год. Мы едем на Кубу. Даже не верится. Первый выезд за границу! После трёх лет обучения в Минском государственном институте иностранных языков лучших студентов отправляют на практику. Лучшие на нашем курсе – это я и Саня. Впрочем, лучшим его признал я. Вызвали как-то меня в деканат:
– Володя, поздравляю вас! – объявила мне декан факультета, торжественно поднимая брови.
– Спасибо. А?..
– Решением сверху утверждена ваша кандидатура для прохождения полугодичной практики на Кубе.
– Сверху?
– Ну, Володя, не задавайте глупых вопросов. Вы как секретарь комитета комсомола факультета испанского языка давно уже знаете, что все решения у нас в институте принимает Нина Георгиевна... по согласованию...
Старые советские времена, о которых сейчас с добродушной кичливой ностальгией вспоминают многие. Но тогда было не до благости.
– Вам поручено подобрать вторую кандидатуру, которая будет принята к рассмотрению с учётом вашего мнения, – продолжала гнуть свою линию деканша.
– И подбирать тут нечего: Саша. Мой друг, – я перешёл на более неофициальный тон. Но не тут-то было:
– Друг – это не довод, и тем более не повод, Владимир. И вы это не хуже меня знаете, – не сгибалось начальство.
– Александр Бесцветнин учится прекрасно, в общественной жизни принимает активное участие. К поведению никаких замечаний ни у кого нет.
– Мы учтём вашу рекомендацию.
«Мы» утвердила и Саню. Нина Георгиевна, ректор института, женщина старой сталинской закалки, непреклонная в своих оценках и суждениях, очень умная, впрочем, баба, как я понял гораздо позже, уже по возвращении с острова свободы, пришла к заключению, что он вполне подходит.
Свобода на острове оказалась очень жаркой и удушливой. Раскалённый до сорока пяти градусов воздух был настолько пропитан влагой, что я тут же, едва сойдя с трапа самолёта, вспотел в паху и стал натирать его до зуда, а так же ноги, обутые в нелепые полуботинки. Был сентябрь, одежда у нас осенняя, а тут сплошной зной и ни намёка на тень от деревьев – одни пальмы, похожие на мачты корабля. И солнце, ослепительное, яркое, всепроникающее.
Первый блин, который комом, не заставил себя ждать. Ко мне подошёл молодой чёрный, как сажа, парень и, до ушей улыбаясь, что-то спросил. Я ни бельмеса не понял. Переспросил, озадаченный. Тот повторил. Опять ни фига не разобрал. «Н-да, вот тебе и отличник, лучший студент на курсе! Три года штудирования языка, а ни бум-бум», – грустно подумал я. Потом мы с Саней долго ещё вспоминали этот случай. Он тоже не врубился. А мне был задан простейший из вопросов: «Ну, как дела? Как добрались, парни?» Это уже через неделю до нас дошло, что кубинский вариант испанского языка сильно отличается от кастильского произношения, которому нас так старательно учили в институте. И дело не только в произношении, но и в темпе речи. Кубинцы не разговаривают, они стреляют словесными очередями, как из автомата. При этом, люди африканского происхождения добавляют в данную пальбу скомканную артикуляцию и не произносят окончания слов. В общем, ничего странного в том, что я сначала не понял этого словесного фарша, не было. Но стыдно. Хотя поначалу, и это было более чем заметно и смешно, никто из нашей группы не въезжал в вопросы, которые посыпались со всех сторон, когда мы добрались до студенческого общежития и стали регистрироваться. Нас было человек тридцать: студенты из Москвы, Ленинграда, Киева и Минска. Меня и Саню (двоих белорусов, хотя я был и остаюсь русским) и троих украинцев определили в одну комнатушку на семнадцатом этаже. Спать нам пришлось на двухъярусных кроватях. Как в армии, блин.
Первое слово, которое вбивается в память людям, приезжающим на Кубу и не знающим испанского языка, – это «маньяна». Значение слова очень простое: «завтра», но весьма не точное в кубинской интерпретации, относительное, я бы сказал. Обещанная маньяна может наступить через два, три, а то и четыре дня. К нам она пришла через неделю. На второй же день в общежитии сломался лифт. Нас заверили, что монтёр починит его маньяна, и всё будет в порядке. Спускаться с семнадцатого этажа было легко и весело, хотя и жарко, но дело молодое, чего уж там. А вот подниматься... Пот застилал глаза, одежда вымокала, всё тот же пах зудел до предела. И так семь дней. Воду в общежитии давали раз в неделю, по пятницам почему-то, и то в течение часа. В комнатном блоке нас жило пятнадцать обормотов. Душа не было. Вода накапливалась в железной бочке. Приходилось использовать чуть ли не консервную банку, чтобы ополоснуть тело от мыла.
Неделя прошла быстро, несмотря на медленное потное привыкание к климату, привычкам в другой, совершенно незнакомой стране и странному студенческому обиталищу. Лифт в конце концов починили, жить стало лучше, жить стало веселей. Общежитие состояло из двух корпусов, их разделяла огромная терраса, выходившая прямо к морю. Там собиралась студенческая братия после занятий в университете. Как-то я отправился туда на разведку. Первое, что меня поразило, – это огромное количество женского пола самого разного посола. Нет, парни, конечно, тоже были, но девушек было очень много. И все они разговаривали. Это сборище прекрасных нимф напоминало весёлое шапито. Белокурые польки забавно перекидывались радостными полушипящими фразами, перемежая их задорным смехом, огненно рыжие чешки о чём-то мило мурлыкали с тёмнокожими анголками, одетыми в национальные костюмы, напоминавшие картины импрессионистов. Рядом сидели в креслах-качалках или покачивались в шезлонгах загорелые феи из самых разных стран Латинской Америки. Павлиньей походкой прохаживались местные и заезжие островитянки. Со мной тут же попытались завести беседу сразу несколько человек. Это сбило с толку. Не привык я к такой открытой, располагающей и ироничной манере общения. Так что отделался несколькими «да» и «нет» и решил смыться пока. Направился к другому корпусу и зашёл... в лифт. Этот сломался и остановился между седьмым и восьмым этажом. Внутри было полутемно. Свет проникал через зарешёченное полуокошко в верхней части дверной створки. Я попытался кричать и звать на помощь. На лестнице никто не появлялся. То ли все были как раз на террасе, то ли давили сиесту – послеобеденный испанский сон. Простоял я так часа три. Испугался несколько: приближался вечер, да и мысли дурацкие стали одолевать. «Если и здесь произойдёт знаменитая недельная маньяна, то мало тебе не покажется», – думалось мне. В полуокошке вдруг появилось женское личико и со смехом произнесло:
– Что, застрял, красавец? Ну, теперь тебе здесь и ночевать!
– Здравствуйте. Вы не могли бы позвать кого-нибудь на помощь?
– Позвать-то я могу, но до завтра монтёр не появится, ты же знаешь. Или нет?
– Знаю, я с первого корпуса, там недавно это ваше «завтра» семь дней тянулось.
– Ничего, не унывай. Неделя быстро пролетит. С голоду я такому интересному мужчине умереть не дам. Буду каждый день еду приносить.
– Но ведь можно же что-нибудь предпринять! Тут даже и лечь нельзя. Может, вы...
– Да перестань ты мне выкать. Сразу видно, что недавно на Кубу прибыл. Ладно, успокойся, белобрысый. Тебе повезло. Мой дядя и есть тот завтрашний монтёр. Побегу сейчас к нему домой, буду слёзно просить о спасении советского блондина. Час потерпишь?
– Угу.
Вернулась девушка не через час, а спустя два. Несмотря на весёлый, жизнерадостный характер и пулемётную речь, кубинцы всё делают крайне медленно. «А куда спешить? На тот свет всё равно успеем», – отвечают они обычно и весело ухмыляются. То, что меня сразу вычислили как советского верноподданного, не удивительно. Нас здесь много. Кубинцы и знать не знают, что есть русские, белорусы, украинцы, таджики там или армяне. Для них все мы – советские, это национальность у нас такая. Объяснять что-либо бесполезно. И ещё, мы, оказывается, богатые. Приехав из страны, где очереди за дефицитными товарами составляли предмет повседневной действительности, я впервые в жизни увидел очереди за хлебом по распределительным талончикам, которые мне были знакомы лишь по попыткам купить водку. И у нас, советских, есть чеки, которые здесь можно отоварить в специализированных магазинах. Но об этом позже.
Девушку звали Эстер. После пятичасового заточения она пригласила меня к себе на рюмку рома и поболтать-познакомиться.
– Ты из Москвы? Тебя как зовут? Рис будешь? – выпалила она, едва закрыв дверь. И не дожидаясь ответа, поцеловала меня. Впилась губами и не отпускала минуту, а то и больше. В свой корпус я вернулся только на следующий день. Саня стал приставать с вопросами. Я отговаривался какой-то чепухой.
– Да хватит тебе, я ж не сдам, – заобижался друг.
Пришлось всё рассказать, заручившись обещанием, что никому ни гу-гу. Из головы не лезло предупреждение политработника из посольства во время инструктажа в первый же день пребывания на Кубе: «И это, ребята, не забывайтесь тут особо насчёт личной жизни». Как бы там ни было, но с Эстер я стал встречаться каждый день. В ней меня подкупала жизнерадостность и естественность. Девушка вела себя так, будто знакомы мы целую вечность и вообще живём вместе не первый год. Когда принимала душ, дверь не закрывала. Совершенно нормальным считалось расхаживать по комнате в обнажённом виде. Всё в этой стране было по-другому, проще что ли, без условностей. Кубинцы – счастливые люди. Нет, не так. Они гораздо счастливее всех нас, остальных. Они умеют по-детски радоваться мелочам, наслаждаться немногим. Тем, что есть. Любят хорошо поесть и повеселиться. У них меньше закомплексованности. Занятия сексом – это национальный вид спорта. Как бейсбол, например. Без стадионов, конечно. Ничего постыдного в этом нет. За все полгода на Кубе я никогда ни за кем не ухаживал. Никого не снимал. Снимали меня. И не только меня. Нас, советских студентов. Через месяц почти у всех появились подружки. На занятия в университет мы ходили только первые три недели. Потом забросили и стали изучать испанский язык с личными преподавательницами. Только Саня что-то грустил в этом направлении.
Подошёл октябрь, а потом и седьмое ноября. По случаю советского государственного праздника состоялся торжественный приём в посольстве, а потом был организован и вечерний фуршет, где мы, студенты, должны были переводить приглашённым гостям. Что мы и делали, сидя за столом и уплетая кубинские разносолы. Вот тогда впервые я и познал вкус коррупции. Еды было так много, что глаза разбегались. Казалось, мы попали в другой мир. Крабы, омары, королевские креветки и другие дары моря, экзотические рыбные блюда, советские колбасы всех возможных сортов, мясо, поджариваемое на вертеле прямо у стола, неведомые фрукты, пирожные, цветные сладости и множество бутылок самых великолепных алкогольных напитков со всего мира. А в столовой общежития нам каждый день только и давали, что белый рис да желтоватую бурду под названием суп-пюре из кукурузы. Первыми начали соображать предприимчивые хохлы. Когда почтенные камарады и товарищи дополна набили пузо и залили глотки, а потом их потянуло на танцы, анекдоты и постоянные походы в туалет, где перевода не требовалось, наши сотоварищи стали часто куда-то отлучаться. А потом и нас кликнули:
– Эй, бульба, давай помогай. Смотрите, сколько жрачки и выпивона задарма лежит. Всё равно домой кто-то утащит, надо и нам немного запастись.
Складывали мы добытое за пышным кустарником возле высокой стенной ограды, окружавшей здание посольства. Званый ужин между тем подошёл к финалу, и все стали расходиться. Мы же укрылись около нашего тайника, переждали и стали потихоньку, становясь друг другу на плечи, осторожно перебрасывать на другую сторону награбленное, сложенное в заранее принесённые украинскими шляхтичами сумки. Затем, царапая руки о колючую проволоку, протянутую поверх ограды, перепрыгнули сами. Последним спрыгнул я, приземлился на корточки и первое, что увидел перед самым носом, были блестящие военные сапоги.
– Так, встать и предъявить документы! – громыхнуло сверху.
Я поднялся и потянулся рукой в карман за студенческим билетом. Рука была перехвачена в воздухе и ловко выкручена за спину. Тело совершило поворот на девяносто градусов, и лицо почти уткнулось в дуло автомата. Глаза различили в наступающих сумерках шеренгу из остальных горе-приятелей, застывших в похожих на мою позах. Неподвижные изваяния из глины, да и только. Документы у нас проверили, стали спокойно расспрашивать, что, как и почему. На этот раз первым нашёлся Саня:
– Да мы это... студенты-практиканты. Нас переводить пригласили... праздник ведь сегодня. Вина не хотите? Его тут целое море, – он указал на лежащие возле ограды сумки.
Полицейские переглянулись. Один из них почесал затылок и сказал с улыбкой:
– Вино, говоришь? А закусывать есть чем?
Мы ринулись к сумкам, стали доставать бутылки и яства. Кубинские служаки оказались понятливыми и добродушными. Взяли самую малость, проводили нас до автобусной остановки и отпустили.
– За наше здоровье не забудьте выпить, – напутствовали они нас на дорогу.
В общежитие вернулись поздно, уставшие, но в хорошем настроении. Решили, что на сегодня эмоций уже хватит и продолжить праздник стоит по утру. Завалились спать умиротворённые.
На следующий день продрыхли до обеда и перенесли революционные торжества на вечер. После сиесты сходили ещё в близлежащий отель для советских служащих, куда могли проходить беспрепятственно по предъявлению студенческих билетов. Нет, хорошо всё-таки на Кубе! Особенно нам, советским. Искупались в море и обмылись под душем. Недосягаемая роскошь для всех остальных студентов... Впрочем, все здесь искали и находили свои собственные лазейки. При внимательном изучении ситуации, царившей на Кубе в то время, каждый смекалистый человек быстро понимал, что остров напоминает полуофициальную барахолку, где ничего вроде бы нет, но достать всё можно. За доллары или советские чеки. Чёрный рынок процветал на Кубе. Поэтому у меня и украли трусы на днях. Вместе с носками. Для кубинцев ведь это – дефицит. Я даже и злился не очень. А, плевать! Сходил в спецмагазин и купил себе обновку.
Наступил вечер. Мы вернулись в общагу и стали накрывать праздничный стол. И тут один из украинских приятелей – Андрей, кажется, подаёт сигнал тревоги:
– Эй, мужики, шо за дела такие? Двух бутылок вина не хватает. Мы ж вчера специально пересчитывали, сколько нам че гевары оставили после задержания. Я сам и считал: девять жбанов было. А сейчас только семь.
– Бульбеныки, наверное, – подключился ещё один киевлянин, – по одной на рыло
замылили.
Мы с Бесцветниным переглянулись. В глазах Сани я ни тени сомнения не увидел.
– Полегче на поворотах, – возмутился я, – а то у меня рука подпрыгивает, может и челюсть кому проломить ненароком.
– Так, хватит квохтать, индюки зобатые! – продолжил Андрей. Тут надо спокойно разобраться.
– Та шо тут разбираться, – вступает третий донской казак. Ты дверь запирал, когда мы купаться уходили?
– Я её теперь всегда на ключ закрываю, после того как без трусов остался, замок же специально закупили, – говорю.
– Значит, они здесь, голубушки. Их просто найти надо. Предлагаю сделать простую вещь: обыскать шкафчики и чемоданы. Кладите сюда ключи, и тянем жребий, какая из команд – сборная Украины или Беларуси начинает шмон. Кому выпадет черёд на выбывание, забирает ключи противника, выходит и ждёт своей очереди.
Нам достался перекур. Стоим мы в коридоре, вынимаем сигареты. Бесцветнин вдруг выдавливает из себя:
– Щас найдут, Воха. Я это.
– В смысле? Что значит?.. Тогда надо идти быстрее и выкладывать всё начистоту, пока они не начали. Так лучше будет. Но зачем, Саня?
– Да тут на пятом этаже девчонка одна на меня всё поглядывает. Вы-то уже все обзавелись, по вечерам бахвалитесь. А я, как пустырник какой-то. Хотел в гости зайти, пригласить, то да сё.
– Пошли быстрее, объясним ситуацию, а то поздно будет. И переругаемся вконец. Не изгоем же тебе теперь становиться.
Мы вернулись в комнату. Саня прервал вакханалию над вещами и во всём признался. Друзья разинули рты.
– Ну, ты дал, БесцветКин...
– Вот про кого я никогда бы не подумал!
– Я тут предлагал у Хомяка за щекой пощупать, – загалдели атаманы вразнобой и уставились почему-то на меня.
Саша взял слово, рассказал, что его подвигло на постыдное деяние. Зарделся аж весь.
– Любовь зла, сповадит и козла, – попытался пошутить кто-то, но тут же запнулся. – Ладно, проехали и забыли, – подытожил Андрей. Наливай!
Проехали. Но не забыли, как оказалось. Где-то через неделю меня вызвали в посольство. Провели в кабинет заместителя посла. Там сидел знакомый уже по инструктажу политработник. Представился Анатолием Фомичом. Начал издалека. Расспросил про условия жилья, успеваемость и времяпрепровождение.
– К нам поступил сигнал о недавнем инциденте с бутылками.
– Было дело, – не стал отпираться я. Знал по опыту, не пройдёт.
– По всем правилам я должен занести учетную запись в... характеристику.
– Так мы же во всём разобрались сами, вроде.
– Но сигнал о факте поступил в письменном виде. На него необходимо реагировать. И высылать извещение в ректорат. Дело может и до отзыва дойти.
– Отзыва? Не понимаю.
– Да посадят твоего друга в самолёт и отправят назад досрочно.
– Анатолий Фомич, но...
– Я вообще с вами, Володя, разговариваю только потому, что сам заканчивал Минский инъяз и Нину Георгиевну знаю лично. Так что делу этому решил ходу не давать пока.
– А меня, значит, на поводке...
– Не дурак. Но не зарывайся. Поживём – будем поглядеть, – перешёл вдруг на неформальное обращение чинуша. Ты мне симпатичен, так что будь спок, но не дури особо. И за Бесцветниным своим присмотри.
На том и расстались. Жизнь покатилась дальше. Фомич впоследствии проявил себя с самой лучшей стороны, кстати. Хорошим дядькой оказался.
Вернулся я в общагу, и решил Сашке пока ничего не говорить. Сам соображать должен: большой уже, да и в армии служил, как я. И вообще, об этом случае ни мы, ни сожители наши больше не вспоминали до конца студенческого паломничества на острове свободы. Пришлось вспомнить только мне, но уже в Минске. И сейчас, когда пишу эти строки. А тогда каждодневная карусель завертелась с нарастающей радостной суматохой. С украинцами мы даже сдружились по-настоящему, особенно с Андреем. Но что-то всегда оставалось. Рознь какая-то или соперничество, до сих по не пойму. Может, зависть с их стороны. Наипаче это стало заметно, когда по рекомендации того же Фомича меня, ну и Бесцветнина в придачу, стали посылать работать переводчиками на различные дипломатические встречи, в сопровождение туристических экскурсий и на музыкальные фестивали всевозможного пошиба. Мы объездили полстраны, побывали в самых разных городах, познакомились с огромным количеством людей. Было очень интересно и непредсказуемо. Нам пришлось разговаривать с очень знаменитыми людьми. Мы покатывались со смеху в компании Славы Полунина и его друзей-мимов, сидели за одним столом с Кобзоном и его пышногрудой блондинистой спутницей, спорили о политике с кубинскими журналистами, осторожно выпытывавшими у нас о перестроечных настроениях среди молодёжи. В один из подобных вояжей я и познакомился с неким высокопоставленным деятелем из Москвы. Дело обстояло во время очередного фестиваля после рабочего дня в городе «сотни огней», Сьенфуегос, за ужином в шикарнейшем отеле с присутствием полуобнажённых танцовщиц на сцене, сооружённой в центре огромного гостиничного внутреннего дворика – патио. Гремела задорная кубинская самба, разноцветных огней действительно было множество, и они разливались по лицу человека, который подсел ко мне за столик и дружелюбно улыбнулся.
– Я вот тут наблюдал весь день, как ты работаешь. Отлично получается для четверокурсника!
– Стараюсь. Мне вообще иностранные языки очень нравятся. Наверное, это моё призвание. А, простите, откуда вы знаете, что я на четвёртом курсе, и вообще...
– Должность у меня такая, Володя, знать обязывает. Михаил, кстати.
– Очень приятно. А не будет ли, с моей стороны, нагловато – поинтересоваться, что за должность такая?
– Ну, называть я её не стану, не скромно будет, но где работаю, скажу, – ЦК КПСС.
– Ух ты чёрт!
– Да ладно тебе, не так он страшен, как его малюют. Разреши, кстати, тебя пригласить на сегодняшний ужин. Давай, я попрошу официанта, чтобы нам в номере у меня стол сервировали, а то здесь шум-гам, ничего не слышно.
Я согласился. Мы перебрались в номер люкс и проболтали допоздна. Когда я стал собираться восвояси, Михаил предложил остаться у него и переспать на диване. Особо трезвыми мы уже не были. Оба. Поэтому я не стал сопротивляться и на этот раз. Лёг и провалился.
Из забытья меня выдернули руки, шарившие в моём многострадальном паху и выше. Вскочил я как ретивый конь и, ничего не соображая спросонья, влепил кулаком, а потом вторым, и ещё и ещё, по лысине, маячившей у меня между ног. Скорую помощь пришлось вызывать. Мужчинка сознание потерял, и я почти тоже... От страха. Нет, не от того, что прибил сгоряча. Московский плут в себя пришёл в конце концов, помирать не собирался, кровью просто брызгал сильно и ругался почём зря. Всё грозился привлечь по закону и сгноить меня в каком-нибудь белорусском селе. Я приуныл.
Надо было как-то прикрывать тылы, и сорвавшись с фестиваля, я поехал в Гавану и тут же побежал в посольство к Фомичу.
– Михаил, говоришь? Не волнуйся, горемыка. У этого зверя рыло давно в пушку, так что ничего он не сделает. Но чтобы предотвратить болезнь, так сказать, садись и пиши.
– Что писать-то?
– Всё, что мне только что поведал. Да не смотри ты на меня так. Не донос это, просто заявление. Да-да, заявление о случившемся там-то и тогда-то. А уж мы разберёмся.
В общагу я заявился с видом побитого шелудивого пса и отправился к Эстер. Дверь открыл какой-то парень совершенно нефтяного цвета и представился женихом моей возлюбленной. Сама пассия высунулась из-за его плеча и застрочила:
– Ой, Влади, привет! Ты же говорил, что через две недели приедешь, а всего одна прошла. Познакомься, мой будущий муж, Армандо. Красивый, правда?
– Ага, – только и нашёл, что сказать я. Извинился, пролепетал, что зайду в другой раз, и ретировался.
«Вот такие вот пироги, товарищ», – сам себе бубнил под нос я, вызывая лифт в своём корпусе. Тот пришёл, с подозрительным скрежетом открылся и передо мной предстала обворожительной красоты мулатка, вылитая копия Наоми Кэмпбелл. Я оторопел и застыл, не отваживаясь протиснуться в узкий проход.
– Ну, и что же ты стоишь как мумия? Проходи, тебе на какой этаж?
– На семнадцатый, – проблеял я и вошёл.
Поднимались мы в абсолютной тишине. На двенадцатом этаже девушка вышла и бросила через спину:
– Хоть бы слово сказал... Или зазорно с чёрной девушкой разговаривать? Ты расист, что ли?
Дверь уже закрывалась, так что я и ответить ничего не успел. Но оскомина осталась. «От баран! Хоть бы крикнул чего-нибудь. Взял, девушку красивую обидел. Хотя и не обижал. Просто молчал. Чего придралась? Видно, достали её насчёт цвета кожи», – наивно переживал я.
Прошла неделя, а может, и две. Всё, вроде бы, пришло в норму, устаканилось, как любят говорить видавшие виды сограждане. Я вернулся к обычной, более спокойной жизни. В университет даже пару раз наведался, на уроках поприсутствовал, зачёты какие-то сдал. Только вот шоколадная красавица не вылезала из башки. Зацепила она меня круто. Наконец решил объясниться. Поднялся вечером на двенадцатый этаж. Расспросил у шнырявших туда-сюда студентов, где можно разыскать девушку, подходящую под мой словесный портрет. Парни насмешливо улыбались и пожимали плечами, девушки презрительно отнекивались. Вдруг богиня появилась собственной персоной.
– А я думала, что уже не придёшь. Робкий ты какой-то. А мне говорили, отважный боец.
– Я...
– Проходи ко мне, не будем же мы здесь объясняться, – девушка обвела надменным взглядом собравшихся в кучку зрителей и сделала мне рукой жест приглашения.
Мы прошли к ней в комнату. В ней стояла широкая добротная кровать, а не двухъярусная конка, как во всех остальных студенческих обителях, в которых мне до сих пор пришлось побывать. Я присел за рядом стоящий столик и начал заранее приготовленную речь:
– Мне кажется, ты не совсем правильно поняла мое молчание в лифте, когда мы виделись в последний раз. Ничего похожего на расизм во мне нет, просто находился я тогда в несколько потерянном состоянии, задумался, в общем.
– Я знаю.
– Что? – вконец стушевался я.
– То, что произошло с тобой в Сьенфуегосе. Не удивляйся, я там тоже была как раз в тот день. И тоже работала переводчицей, но с английского.
– С английского на испанский?
– Да, и наоборот. Английский – мой родной язык.
– То есть?
– Я с острова Барбадос, не слышал? Это рядом с Ямайкой.
– А-а-а... У меня, кстати, второй язык в институте – английский, но я его только год назад начал изучать. А здесь и подавно забуду.
– Хочешь, буду помогать тебе. Мы сможем говорить на двух языках.
– Здорово было бы...
– Да перестань ты так смущаться, я ведь специально тебя в лифте подколола, самой хотелось познакомиться и расспросить об этом самом расизме в твоей стране и о многом другом, Влади.
– А тебя как зовут?
– Маргарет.
– Очень приятно.
– И мне. Я на факультете журналистики учусь, а здесь, как и все, на практике испанского.
– Понятно.
– Виски хочешь? Настоящие.
– Не откажусь. А где ты такую бутылку надыбала?
– Из оппозиционного лагеря. Я же капиталистка.
Дома, то есть у себя на семнадцатом этаже, я не объявлялся дней пять. Ничего опасного в этом не было: украинцы не знали, что я вернулся, Саня остался на фестивале. Спать на настоящей кровати было очень приятно. Только странное дело: непривычно. Через окно в комнату доносился шум прибоя, как раз начался сезон ураганов, и солёные капли часто будили меня среди ночи. Я просыпался, вертел головой во тьме, ничего не видел, ощупью удостоверялся, что Маргарет рядом. Иногда она просыпалась от моих прикосновений и бурчала:
– Дай поспать! Что ты меня всё щупаешь?
– Проверяю, здесь ли ты. Тебя ж не видно.
– Не, ну точно расист.
Вскоре пришлось возвращаться к себе. Но к Маргарет я шастал теперь каждый день. Мы очень сдружились. Нам было хорошо вместе. Она стала натаскивать меня в английском, а я помогал ей в составлении небольших очерков о Кубе. Мы часто гуляли вместе по Малекону – знаменитой гаванской набережной,  засиживались в кафе, прислушивались к разговорам людей, иногда вступали в дискуссии с местными самыми разными персонажами, начиная с детворы, уличного хулиганья и заканчивая интеллектуалами, художниками и газетчиками, забредавшими в любимый бар Хемингуэя на стаканчик мохито. Так постепенно у нас обоих стало складываться собственное мнение об этой стране и её обитателях. Былая революционная настроенность осталась лишь на плакатах и в пафосных речах Фиделя. На улице же велись, хоть очень осторожно и с украдкой, другие разговоры. И ещё мы много смеялись. Было над чем. Над старыми, потрепанными американскими авто, издававшими оглушительный грохот и испускавшими паровозные клубы дыма. Они и клаксонили забавно, ну точь-в-точь как в кино. Над проходившими мимо автобусами, у которых двери никогда не закрывались, потому что они были так переполнены пассажирами, что некоторые из них попросту висели снаружи, ухватившись за что попало, а то и друг за друга. Иногда мы выезжали на Варадеро – пляжный рай неподалёку от Гаваны и проводили там целый день.
Приближался Новый год. Странно было его встречать. В жару, без ёлки, но с Дедом Морозом. Вырядился в него Бесцветнин, приклеил бороду и усы из ваты, но быстро снял: вспотел весь, бедняга. Собрались мы в нашем интернациональном блоке, позвали всех друзей и подружек. Я пригласил Маргарет. Представил как свою боевую подругу. Саня чуть челюсть себе не вывернул от удивления, а киевляне хором выдохнули:
– Опа!
– Так, ребята, долой расизм и прочее мракобесие! – прикрикнул я.
– А мы, вообще-то, друг, товарищ и брат... Просто припухли от неземной красоты твоей подруги, – среагировал Андрей.
– Короче, присаживайтесь и будьте хорошими, – сказал Саша и принялся разливать шампанское.
Потом мы пели и гуляли, танцевали, гоготали, слушали музыку, играли в прятки и дрались подушками. Как надо, как подобает молодым счастливым студентам. Спать разошлись под утро.
После той ночи я перебрался жить к Маргарет. Фактически переселился. До конца практики оставалось ещё два месяца. Они пролетели кубарем.
Как часто мы, глупые люди, не отдаем себе отчёта в том, что вот сейчас и здесь нам улыбается жизнь, в эти минуты рядом с нами неуловимо проносится счастье, а мы, неопытные и самонадеянные, по-прежнему устремляем свои взоры в неизвестное будущее, в наивной надежде и убеждённости, что именно там мы обретём его и будем упоительно радоваться, наслаждаться, ликовать. А оно уже есть, искрится в нас и посмеивается над никудышностью и бестолковостью хозяев, чтобы только спустя годы то ли горько, то ли сладостно заявить о себе в воспоминаниях. Как сейчас мне.
Нас провожало всё общежитие, на улицу вывалило человек сто с лишним. Напоминало это сборище импровизированную демонстрацию. Студенты кричали и пели, некоторые плакали. Мы и не представляли себе, что так дороги многим. Маргарет целовала меня в открытую и говорила что-то о любви.
В Минске было холодно. Февраль-месяц, а ещё пару дней назад я ходил в шортах. Теперь кутался в полушубок и обматывал шарф поверх огромной бороды, отпущенной ради смеха в пример кубинским вождям. Меня вызвали, как и в начале. Но уже в ректорат. В огромном кабинете с дубовой мебелью меня приняла Нина Георгиевна.
– Присаживайтесь, Володя, не стойте.
Я сел. Расстояние до ректора, находившейся по другую сторону стола, составляло по крайней мере метров пятнадцать: таким длинным был этот монстр заседаний.
– Рассказывайте.
– Вот, вернулся. Всё в порядке.
– Не совсем, молодой человек. Вот, почитайте.
Мне пришлось перебраться поближе, чтобы взять протянутую стопку документов. Первым листком было моё заявление, написанное в посольстве, дальше в глазах зарябило от слова «докладная». Я совершенно растерялся. Почерк был знакомым.
– Удивлены?
– Да, не скрою.
– Будет вам уроком. Анатолий Фомич передал мне эти документы, оригиналы, кстати, в виде личной консультационной информации. И они не покинут пределы этого кабинета, а вы подумайте.
– Есть над чем.
– Я очень надеюсь, что вы придёте к необходимым заключениям и сделаете правильные выводы.
– Постараюсь.
– Будьте добры. И поумерьте свой юношеский пыл.
– В каком смысле?
– В мужском. Возьмите, вам письмо пришло с острова Барбадос. А это страна капиталистическая.
– Нина Георгиевна...
– Всё, Володя, разговор закончен. Будете разумным, дела у вас пойдут хорошо. И у друга вашего тоже.

Я вот до сих пор думаю иногда, к чему была сказана последняя фраза? Прошло очень много лет. Мир изменился. Очень. Меня давно нет в Минске. Я живу в другой стране. Из Советского Союза я сбежал в Испанию. В моём теперешнем городе живёт и Бесцветнин. Мы не видимся. Может, позвонить и спросить?
Иногда бывает стыдно – письмо от Маргарет я сжёг. В нём была лишь одна фраза:
«Я беременна».

----------


## Khomitchouk

Тлумач.

Владимир Хомичук.

Автор картины "Dream of impirer, 2007, oil, canvas, 130x97" - Сергей Гриневич

...Сибирь. У берега полноводной быстрой реки с каменистым дном сидит Вовка. Ему скоро исполнится пять лет. Он взобрался на свое привычное место — огромный валун, внизу которого взрослые соорудили для детей нечто вроде бассейна, окружив песчаное дно гладкими камнями, похожими на большие белые леденцы. Вовка всегда там устраивается и смотрит на возвышающийся вдалеке островок посреди реки. Он тоже каменный — огромная груда все тех же леденцов, заслоняющих горизонт.
— Вовка, ты всё сидишь?
— Да, мама.
— И что же ты там высматриваешь?
— А что там за островом?
— Тайга, сынок.
— Это оттуда папа шишки привозит?
— Да.
— А как он туда добирается на мотоцикле?
— Вон там далеко-далеко есть мост через реку, но его с этого места не видно.
— Тайга далеко за островом?
— Далеко.
— Тогда зачем люди к нему ходят по мелководью?
— На неё посмотреть, кое-что видно: цветы там такие красивые, большие, бордовые. Медведи иногда показываются, умываться выходят или искупаться...
— Вот бы мне тоже посмотреть...
— Не вздумай, Вова! Это ты что ж, тоже по мелководью решил добираться? Тебя течением и снесет! Плавать ты не умеешь. Выброси это из головы. И давай-ка, слезай с камня. Домой пойдем, обедать уже пора. Ишь, чего надумал!
— Я посижу ещё немного, мама. Потом сам прибегу. А ты пока всё приготовишь.
— Слезай, я сказала!
— Ну, мам...
— Красный весь уже, опять сгоришь на солнце, реветь будешь, сметаной тебя мазать придётся.
— Ладно, щас спущусь.

После обеда история повторялась: речка с пронзительно прозрачной водой, валун, белокаменный остров, за которым тайга — непознанная тайна.
Опасная. Вовка однажды всё же решился и пошёл вброд к острову. Успел сделать два шага, и налетевшая волна тут же сбила его с ног. Белобрысого лопоухого мальчишку спасли. Вытащили на берег, отругали, надавали под зад болючих шлепков и вернули откуда-то взявшейся матери. Так и засело в его памяти это слово «тайга» — символ притягательной неизвестности, другой мир.

Зимой было по-иному: другой мир скрывался под снегом и на улицах города. У Вовки был друг — татарин Ильгиз. Вовка не знал тогда, что имя его друга-сорванца означает «путешественник», но почувствовал на себе его тягу к странствиям. Им не было и пяти лет ещё, а Ильгиз подговорил Вовку разведать ситуацию в округе, посмотреть на всё своими глазами. Вовка с радостью согласился: тайны притягивали его похлеще магнита. Забрались они в какой-то автобус, ездили по городу до самого вечера: глазели на людей, новые районы, причудливые здания, сверкающие витрины. Потом стемнело, рабочий день закончился и транспортное средство замерло на автобусной станции в ожидании ночного отдыха. Надо было возвращаться домой, только вот беда — они не знали, куда идти. И спросить не у кого: вокруг ни души. На улице темно и холодно. Маленькие бродяги забрались в какую-то телефонную будку и заснули там вдвоём. Разбудил их вой милицейской сирены, свет фар и крики людей.
— Ну что, голубчики, попались? — сказал им басом какой-то дядька в фуражке.
— Мы ни от кого не убегали, — промямлил Ильгиз.
— Да? А от мам и пап кто сбежал на ночь глядя?
— Мы на разведку ходили, — с достоинством и гордостью заявил Вовка.
— От сейчас и ответите по всей строгости закона.
— Мы не воровали, — захныкал татарчонок.
— Вы у родителей своих душевное спокойствие украли, — пригвоздил милиционер.

Дома их обласкали сначала, мокро расцеловали, а потом наказали — Вовка от отца получил ремня, а Ильгиз был на целый час поставлен в угол.
На следующий день Вовка в знак протеста решил сбежать из дома. Ильгиз идею поддержал. Они задумали построить себе дом. В снегу. Сколотили фанерные лопаты и давай рыть в сугробе. Он высокий был, метра с три, а то и побольше. Сварганили себе комнату целую, из тряпок всяких соорудили что-то вроде дивана и ночью смылись из родительских квартир. Завалились опять спать в шубах, валенках да варежках. На этот раз их отыскала соседская овчарка. Облизала лица шершавым языком, стала громко лаять, зазывая родителей и полдюжины соседей.
В гости к отцу приехал брат. Вовка встретился с ним на лестнице: убегал от бати, тот догонял его с ремнём в руках. Вовка скатился кубарем на лысого дядьку с двумя огромными чемоданами в руках. Толстяк загородил дорогу, что-то говоря и улыбаясь, но Вовка метнулся в одну сторону, потом в другую, прыгнул на чемодан, нечаянно задел ногой замок-защёлку, и пузач раскрылся. Из него стали вываливаться большие белые яблоки и ну скакать по ступенькам вниз. Дядька прошёлся матюками по Вовкиной матери, нагнулся, вытянул обе руки в попытке поймать беглецов. Тогда рухнул и второй чемодан, тоже открыл пасть от удара и выплюнул ещё одну партию затворников. Отец Вовки поспешил брату на подмогу, из квартиры выбежала мать, тоже бросилась собирать попрыгунчиков. Вовка воспользовался переполохом и удрал на первый этаж. Хотел открыть входную дверь и смыться куда подальше, но к ногам как раз стали подкатываться яблоки, и он передумал. Стал их собирать и складывать в угол. Яблоки впоследствии оказались благодарными: спасли от ремня. Дома мама объяснила, что лысый — это дядя Володя, родной брат отца, и что Вовку назвали так в его честь, что он в молодости был такой же белобрысый и вообще они очень похожи.
— А что это за яблоки такие красивые, белые тоже, — спросил мальчишка.
— Белый налив называются, из Белоруссии — родины отца, ну и дяди Володи, — ответила мама.
— А это где?
— Уй, далеко. Два дня на поезде надо ехать.
— И что, там этих яблок много?
— Много, сынок, дома у дяди Володи целый сад есть.
— Наверное, поэтому он и лысый: голова, как белый налив.
— Вовка!
— А чего? Так и есть.
— Не вздумай при нём это ляпнуть!
— Если папка ремнём биться будет, так и скажу.
— Не будет, за тебя твой дядя уже вступился.
— Хорошо, тогда не буду.

Дядя Володя оказался добрым и ласковым, но строгим. Ремнём не размахивал, но пару затрещин малец от него таки получил. Одну за вопрос, почему о пне говорят, что он лысый, а вторую за кирпичи в знаменитых чемоданах, которые Вовка туда напихал в отместку за первую затрещину перед отъездом родного дяди. Когда он уехал, батя объявил Вовке и его старшему брату Славке, что семья скоро переезжает. Славка был похож на мамку — волосы тёмные и курчавые, ну а Вовка на отца. Их никто братьями-то и не признавал, всегда дразнили: «один белый, другой серый — два весёлых гуся». Славка обижался и лез в драку, а Вовке нравилось, он эту песенку даже наизусть выучил. Раскрывать новую тайну под названием «Белая Русь» они выехали в темноте поздно ночью.

Так в возрасте пяти лет Вовка приехал на родину своего отца, где тот купил дом в отдалённой глухой деревне. Белоруссия поначалу малышу не понравилась: сверстники встретили его враждебно. Почему? И говор у него был не тот, и вел он себя «не как все», «не как надо». Тогда человечек стал интересоваться у родителей, кто он, откуда и зачем. Ему объяснили, что папа его — белорус по рождению, но в родной деревне прожил только до 14-ти лет, потом стал беспризорником, потому что Вовкиного деда — Фому — расстреляли за то, что он служил в царской армии, а бабушку упекли в тюрьму, где она и померла. Батя пустился в скитания по Советскому Союзу, скрываясь от властей, пытавшихся посадить его в тюрьму по статье за беспризорность. Мама была русской, и над ней все в деревне сейчас подсмеивались, русичкой обзывались. Тогда Вовка разозлился. И у него появилась мечта — выучить все языки мира, даже татарский, чтобы никто, нигде и никогда не посмел над ним смеяться, как над мамой.
А пока надо научиться читать.
— Мам, а мам!
— Чего тебе, Вовка?
— Научи меня читать.
— Вот пойдёшь в школу через два года, там тебя и научат.
— Два года? Это долго. Мне сейчас надо.
— Зачем тебе сейчас?
— Книжки хочу читать, истории всякие.
— Мультики смотри пока да сказки слушай, мал ты ещё, успеешь.
— Мне очень надо, мам, и не успею я. На земле вон как людей много, и все говорят по-разному, а я хочу все языки выучить. Надо торопиться.
— Ишь ты чего удумал, а зачем тебе все языки?
— Буду со всеми разговаривать на равных.
— Ох и заумный ты у меня растёшь, весь в деда Фому. Ну да ладно, вечером с работы приду, начнём азбуку учить.
— Это буквы, что ли?
— Да, они самые.
— Хорошо, мам, ты только поскорее приходи, не задерживайся нигде лясы точить.
— Это где ты таких слов набрался, а?
— Папка так говорит про тебя.
— Ой, горе ты моё!

Читать и писать Вовка научился быстро: уж очень нравилось ему слова из букв складывать, а потом их перемешивать, как карты, и составлять предложения. Но это было трудно, лучше пока чужие колоды просматривать. Первую книгу он прочитал через год, специально в библиотеку в соседней деревне Клейники записался. Библиотекарь — пухлая женщина с носом-круассаном — долго и недоверчиво на него смотрела и не хотела верить, что худющий мальчик-недоросток с оттопыренными ушами, выгоревшими на солнце жгуче-белыми волосами и затравленным взглядом уже умеет читать. Проверку устроила, Вовка громко отчеканил несколько фраз из подсунутой газеты и был удостоен права прочитать «Царевну-лягушку». Съел он царевну вместе с лягушкой за ночь и на следующее утро опять явился в библиотеку, предстал пред судебным заседанием в составе нахмуренного лица заспанной библиотекарши и её клюющего носа, затем почти дословно пересказал содержание сказки и попросил разрешения самому выбрать следующую книгу. Был оправдан и освобождён прямо в зале суда.
Слог понравившейся книги поглощал его полностью, обвораживал, пугал и укутывал детское сознание в холодные тёмные ночи. Оторваться от начатой книжки он просто не мог. Подолгу лежал или сидел на кровати, вперив взгляд в открытую на такой-то странице тайну, и наслаждался удивительными словами, построенными в изящные предложения-молнии. Деревня, в которой они жили, находилась недалеко от польской границы, поэтому в хате Вовка по радио услышал незнакомую речь, шипящую такую, таинственную, как змея. А потом по телевизору увидел и людей, которые так разговаривали. Вовка решил раздобыть где-нибудь учебник польского языка и выучить его. Учебник он нашёл всё в той же библиотеке, а вот с изучением языка-шипучки оказалось всё далеко не так просто — буквы были другими, причудливыми. Пришлось это дело отложить пока. Надо новую азбуку одолеть сначала. Он попытался, но ничего не получилось: мамка этих букв не знала, спросить было не у кого. «Ладно, в школу скоро пойду, там спрошу», — подумал Вовка. До школы оставался ещё год. Тогда нетерпеливый мальчишка стал просто учить понятные слова и фразы наизусть, не умея ни читать, ни писать по-польски.
Через деревню к границе пролегала широкая асфальтовая дорога. По ней ездили большие грузовые машины. Вовка часто заглядывался на них, представляя себе, куда и зачем они едут. Однажды одна из них остановилась, побурчала, фыркнула несколько раз, из неё вылез дядька и стал громко ругаться на польском языке. Вовка матюков не понял, но зато сообразил по некоторым знакомым словам, что грузовик сломался, и дядьке-шофёру нужна помощь. Побежал домой, позвал батю. Тот пришёл и стал махать руками, не очень понимая, что от него хотят. Вовка приблизился.
— Пап, он говорит, ему бы до границы добраться, там он позвонит на базу, и сюда приедут его друзья, помогут с ремонтом или возьмут на буксир.
Батя и дядька выпучили глаза и открыли рты. Поляк спросил:
— Тлумач?
— Так, — ответил Вовка и пояснил отцу:
— Переводчик.

Когда Вовка вырос, он поступил в Минский государственный институт иностранных языков.

----------


## Khomitchouk

И смех и грех.

Владимир Хомичук.

В больничной палате госпиталя «Мигель Сервет» обычно находятся четыре пациента. Это не очень удобно, но привыкнуть можно, тем более, когда речь идет о здоровье или о спасении жизни. Особенно трудно спинальным больным: им приходится удовлетворять физические потребности прямо в кровати. Неподвижные люди должны делать это в одно и то же время с применением слабительных средств, по расписанию. Летом, в сорокаградусную жару воздух до предела насыщен вонью испражнений. Всем становится неловко, особенно новичкам. Благо, санитарки делают все аккуратно и тактично. И спасает великий людской дар — чувство юмора.
— Ой, какой у нас симпатичный новенький появился! — воскликнула молодая санитарка, обращаясь к молодому парню, — Как зовут?
— Фернандо.
— Фер, значит. А меня Мерче. Ну, давай сейчас быстро все сделаем и будешь отдыхать.
— Что же мне делать, я не в состоянии даже и повернуться.
— А я на что? Сейчас я тебе помогу, ты хватайся рукой за треугольник.
Бедный парень покраснел от смущения, но девушка действительно проделала все быстро и ловко.
— Вот так, лежи теперь и при позывах тужься. Я через час вернусь и помою тебя. И все будет хорошо.
Она повернулась к остальным пациентам:
— А вы чего лежите? Не в первый раз же. Всем в позу!
— Есть, мой генерал! — откликнулись все хором.
Дальше все лежали молча — дело предстояло серьезное. Спустя час пришла Мерче и принялась за работу. Наступила очередь Фернандо. После того, как санитарка помыла и вытерла новенького, она шутливо сообщила ему:
— Какая красивая у тебя ****, Фер!
— Ага, а главное обильная на содержание, — брякнул кто-то.
Все в палате зашлись от смеха. Даже Фернандо не удержался и тоже улыбнулся.

----------


## Khomitchouk

Курьезы нашего времени



Владимир Хомичук



В центре города Сарагоса всегда уйма народу, который толпится на площади с огромным фонтаном или разбредается по многочисленным узким улочкам, ведущим в старый город со множеством кафе, баров, закусочных и ресторанов.
Именно сюда в последнее время часто наведываются полицейские для контроля масочного режима. Появляются они внезапно и стремительно приближаются к зазевавшимся либо не очень внимательным туристам, отдыхающим и просто прогуливающимся людям. В Испании постоянно и одновременно присутствуют на службе блюстители порядка нескольких подразделений. Наиболее часто можно увидеть на улицах представителей двух разновидностей полиции – местной и национальной.
За неисполнение масочного режима полицейские взымают очень высокие штрафы.
Меры эти может и необходимы. Но иногда дело принимает абсурдный вид. Бедных туристов без маски на лице отлавливают, как зверушек на охоте.
Совсем недавно я стал свидетелем забавной сцены, когда после рабочего дня спустился на площадь выпить кружку пива. В поисках свободного столика прошатался я почти час. Нашел наконец один, но без стульев. Принялся терпеливо ждать. Неподалеку тоже в одиночестве сидел молодой мужчина. Это несколько удивило меня: симпатичный парень с длинными курчавыми волосами и один, без девушки или друзей. Как мне показалось, он внимательно всматривался в окружающих, как будто изучал их — взгляд темно-карих глаз почти просвечивал посетителей кафе. Неожиданно он обратился ко мне и что-то сказал. Я притронулся к уху, давая понять, что не расслышал. Парень снял маску и крикнул, что совсем скоро уходит и уступит мне стул. В этот самый момент за спиной у него выросли два высоких местных полицейских. Я махнул ему рукой, и он мгновенно надел маску на лицо. Только после этого он спокойно повернулся лицом к стражам порядка.
— Молодой человек, ни в коем случае не повторяйте того, что недавно проделали, — обратился к нему один из них.
— Что именно я проделал?
— Вы сняли маску с лица без особой на то необходимости. Сидя здесь за барным столиком, вы можете лишь опускать ее на время глотка либо укуса и затем маску необходимо опять поднять, чтобы она закрыла ноздри.
— Хорошо, простите, больше не повторится.
— Вам придется оплатить штраф.
— Нет, не придется: я как раз закашлялся и снял маску, чтобы сплюнуть. У меня и свидетель есть, — ответил парень и указал на меня.
Я утвердительно кивнул.
— Мы этого не видели.
— Вы и не могли видеть, я же сидел к вам спиной.
— Хорошо, не будем спорить, но в следующий раз будьте поосторожней.
Полицейские отдали честь и удалились. Молодой человек поднес мне стул. Я не сдержался:
— Во дают!
Парень улыбнулся, достал из кармана портмоне, раскрыл его на короткое мгновение, показал мне жетон национальной полиции и обронил:
— А я бы мог оштрафовать их. За нарушение правил взимания штрафов.

----------


## Khomitchouk

Пели

Владимир Хомичук

Когда я был совсем маленьким, со мной приключилась беда: я жестоко избил бездомного вшивого кота. Его кровавая рожица после удара о дерево часто преследует меня во сне. Как-то я слонялся по окрестностям своей деревни просто так, от нечего делать. Ко мне привязался этот оборванец и противно мяучил, не замолкая ни на секунду. Не отставал никак, несмотря на мои окрики и взмахи руками. Жрать просил, бедолага. А у меня не было ничего с собой, да и желания помогать всякой твари тоже не было. Дети — очень эгоистичные существа, в поиске развлечений или наслаждений могут быть жестокими и немилосердными. Таким был и я. Гадёныш уцепился за мою штанину, я попытался его стряхнуть — ни в какую! Тогда я схватил его за загривок и отшвырнул в сторону. Он вытаращился на меня заплесневелыми глазищами, ощерился, прыгнул и впился когтями в руку. Бил я его раза два-три головой о ствол рядом стоявшего дуба, пока заморыш, ревя в истерике, не удалился восвояси. С тех пор я у всех кошачьих до сих пор прошу прощения. Холю и ласкаю всякую кошку и кота. Вроде бы прощают, оказывают знаки благоволения и понимания. У многих моих знакомых есть коты. Эти гады меня любят, все признают, без исключения, даже самые вредные и капризные. Видно, чувствуют, насколько честно я раскаиваюсь.
Я жил во Франции, и у моего врача, разработавшего уникальную технологию лечения травмы спинного мозга под названием лазерпунктура, был чёрный кот. Этот властелин признавал только одного человека и никого больше. Был красив, изящен и ухожен. Охочих обласкать да погладить «милую зверюшку» было много, но он никого к себе никогда не подпускал, шипел и фыркал. Ни от кого не принимал деликатесов, строго так маршировал по клинике до врачебного кабинета и взбирался на стол хозяина, напоминая тому таким образом, что пришло время обедать. Месье Бобот — так звали врача — тут же заканчивал приём больных и следовал за котом на другой приём: пищи. И так каждый день. Ноль внимания на всех остальных. Выбрался я как-то покурить во двор клиники. Напротив, стоял средневековый замок в готическом стиле, оборудованный под современное жильё. Там и обитал Бобот. Смотрю, выходит из замка чёрная бестия и шествует в мою сторону. Подошёл, уселся, вперил в меня изучающий взгляд. Я тоже сижу в своей инвалидной коляске, курю спокойно, молчу и на него смотрю. Гляделки эти длились минут двадцать, точно. Кот встал, подошёл и прыгнул ко мне на колени. Признал, сволочь. Бобот потом долго удивлялся, говорил, что это первый и единственный случай за всю его и кошачью жизнь. 
Когда-то давно я подарил своей падчерице котёнка. Маленькая девочка с чёрными косичками буквально помешалась на домашней живности и вздумала завести себе морских свинок. Маманя была в ужасе: в доме уже обитали черепашки, «а тут еще и свиньи какие-то вонючие», — жаловалась она мне, чуть ли не плача. Кошку-детёныша я заприметил уже давно, в придорожном магазине. Каждое утро по пути на работу специально останавливался возле витрины и подолгу на неё смотрел. Она отвечала жалобным мокрым взглядом, молящем о спасении и теплом уютном доме, обещала быть послушной, ласковой и чистоплотной. Заворожила меня, загипнотизировала своими зелёными очами, сверкавшими на бело-голубой мордахе. В общем, купил я маленькую зверюгу на свой страх и риск. Преподнёс падчерице, та опешила и тут же напрочь забыла про свинок, собак, попугаев, черепах и других каких-либо домашних животных. Так Гоминола («Леденец» в переводе с испанского) взобралась на царский трон в доме. Она стала им править, в буквальном смысле этого слова. Установила свой распорядок дня, согласно которому кто-то из обитателей её жилища должен был встать в районе шести часов утра и подать ей на завтрак паштет, одобренный её величеством после предварительных трёхдневных дегустаций. Этот и только этот, никакой другой. Нет в магазине? Не мои проблемы, я не только вас, но и всех соседей на уши поставлю своим криком. Так что бегите и достаньте, где угодно. А то вам удачи не видать. Я и кровати ваши могу обмочить, и песок по всему дому разбросать, и поцарапаю при удобном случае. На обед мне нужен только сухой корм. Его можно оставить в миске с утра. К трапезе я изволю приступать ровно в пятнадцать ноль ноль. Потом сиеста — послеобеденный сон. На ужин опять паштет и много воды. Вот так и никак иначе. С другой стороны, если эти неписанные правила соблюдались, это была чудо, а не кошка. Умная, она забиралась к девочке на плечо и целовала её в щеки. Слушалась во всем, была игруньей, но чистюлей и очень ласковой. Честно выполняла, короче, данное мне обещание в витрине магазина. Меня год не было в её поле зрения: болел. Вернулся неподвижный, в коляске. Она долго пялилась на диковинный агрегат, принюхивалась к моим ногам, шевелила усами. Ещё раньше из всех особей мужского человеческого пола она признавала только меня. Других мужланов терпеть не могла, даже двоюродного брата падчерицы. Я обзывал её за это лесбиянкой. Так вот теперь дама встретилась с призраком из прошлого и обомлела. Спряталась опять за книжный шкаф и настороженно прислушивалась к моему голосу, поджав уши. В конце концов вспомнила: подкралась и прыгнула на грудь, прижалась и уткнулась своим носом в мой.
Прошли годы. Наталия — та самая моя падчерица — выросла и превратилась в красивую своенравную девушку: кошка, наверное, повлияла на становление личности. Гоми уже давно ушла в мир иной. Я прозябал в инвалидном существовании без друзей и какой-либо родной души рядом. Грустная история. В тот день мне исполнялось пятьдесят пять лет, праздновать, естественно, ничего не хотелось. Сижу я дома и тоскую. В дверь позвонили, я двинулся открывать. Дело это непростое в моём положении, муторное, но возможное, впрочем. Открыл я, значит, скрипучую, и на меня из рук смеющейся Наталии упал трёхцветный живой комочек с испуганными рыжими глазами. Серо-бело-рыжее создание тряслось от страха и прижалось ко мне в поисках защиты. Я обезумел от умиления и нежности к замухрышке. Тут же назвал её Пели, в голове само собой сложилось: «пеликула» по-испански означает кинофильм, а «пелирроха» — рыжая.  Вот такой вот удивительный подарок получил я от моей любимой приёмной дочери, благодарной за прошлое детское счастье.
История начала повторяться. Трёхцветная принцесса тоже принялась устанавливать свои порядки в доме. Всё тоже самое, как под кальку — подъём в шесть, паштет на завтрак, дальше гонки по квартире за чем угодно, вплоть до моих шнурков, изъятых из ботинок ночью, обед в три, сиеста, ужин и отбой у меня под боком. Или на другой части моего тела. В этом она и отличается от Гоми: занимается врачеванием. Стоит чему-либо у меня заболеть, она неизменно укладывается на это место в течение нескольких ночей, пока боль не утихнет. Кроме того, на неё можно смотреть часами, это действительно кино сплошное. Никогда не унывает, скачет, прыгает, кусается, царапает. Осторожно, впрочем. Без агрессии. Только иногда вдруг замрёт, уляжется и смотрит так внимательно. Долго-долго. Прощает. Отпускает мне тот далёкий детский грех. А я? Что я? Я счастлив.

----------


## Khomitchouk

Лурдитас.

Владимир Хомичук.

Картину любезно предоставил Sergey Grinevich
Behind the screen, 2006, oil 2


ЛУРДИТАС

«Каждый человек является частью того, с чем он повстречался на своём пути»
Моему очень особенному другу.
Я никогда напрямую не поблагодарила тебя за то, что ты позволил мне узнать в жизни.
С искренней нежностью,

Твоя чудесная (ха-ха) подруга Лурдес.

В дверях стояла, переминаясь с ноги на ногу, худющая как щепка девушка в роговых очках с толстыми линзами и вопросительно на меня взирала аляповато накрашенными глазищами.
—Можно?
—Можно что, сеньорита?
—Обратиться к вам...
—Говорите, пожалуйста.
Дальше я услышал пулемётную, скомканную в придыханиях и нафаршированную нечёткой артикуляцией речь на испанском языке, из которой с трудом понял, нет,.. скорее вычислил, что она всю жизнь мечтала выучить русский язык, так мечтала, так мечтала, но записаться, то есть подать документы вовремя не успела, потому что как раз позвонили из сообщества соседей, ну в смысле жильцов её дома, это такая ассоциация по помощи эмигрантам, в общем это добровольная организация, где люди сами помогают иностранцам устроиться на первых порах в Сарагосе или в какой-нибудь арагонской деревне; каждый помогает чем может, деньгами или связями, даже одежду собираем, хорошую, кстати, одежду, почти новую,.. вот.
—А ещё у нас...
—Про ещё пока не надо,—мягко, но твёрдо перебил я наступательный порыв этого соломенного создания, говорившего красивым женским голосом.
—Но вы понимаете,.. там не только сильные мужчины, там женщины и маленькие дети.
—Понимаю. Вас как зовут, кстати?
—Лурдес.
—Так что вы хотели, Лурдес?
—Я хотела, то есть мечтала, то есть хочу изучать русский язык, потому что я учусь на историческом факультете, и меня просто захватывает, очаровывает история России. А какие писатели у вас! Несравненные, вот.
—Лурдес, мне очень нравится ваше желание прочитать историю моей родины на русском языке, но вы опоздали в этом году: приём уже закончился, мне искренне жаль.
Она стала меняться, стремительно, молниеносно, как в мультфильме. Через полминуты передо мной стояла уже не девушка, а обиженный маленький ребёнок с закушенной нижней губой и глазами-ручьями, из которых вот-вот брызнут слёзы.
—И что же мне делать? Теперь?
Я  чуть не рассмеялся, честное слово! Выражение её лица отражало вселенское горе, невосполнимую утрату, обиду на несправедливый и жестокий мир... «Кино и немцы», короче. Решение пришло в голову мгновенно:
—Послушайте, Лурдес, давайте поступим следующим образом: я возьму вас на первый курс без документов вольным слушателем, а на следующий год вы оформите заявку о приеме уже на второй курс, и, если сдадите вступительный экзамен, то будете зачислены официально.
—А так можно?
—Нет, но я готов сделать исключение... ради истории России.
—Я сдам!
—Не зарекайтесь, милая.
—Не отрекаются любя,—вдруг ошарашила меня девушка-спаржа знаменитой фразой из стихотворения Вероники Тушновой в испанском переводе.
— Надо же!.,— только и смог выдавить я из себя, когда, попрощавшись, она скользнула за дверь.

Студенткой она оказалась более чем своеобразной, парадоксальной, я бы сказал. Есть люди, в которых способность к иностранным языкам отсутствует напрочь, несмотря на отличный музыкальный слух, прекрасную память и трудоспособность. Лурдес была выдающимся представителем этой человеческой епархии, эмблемой даже. Такие люди совсем не глупы, наоборот: им просто не дано искусство звуковой имитации непривычных, странных слов и словосочетаний. У них отсутствует моторика воспроизведения иностранных вокабул, выражаясь филологической терминологией. При всём старании и усердии им не дано разговаривать на чужих языках. Лурдес делала все домашние задания, выписывала в отдельную тетрадку новые слова, просиживала дни и ночи, делая переводы текстовых фрагментов из книг русских писателей, учила на память слова народных и эстрадных песен, которые я ставил группе для прослушивания и идентификации наиболее популярных фраз. Она была незаменимой при написании сочинений на самые различные темы из повседневной жизни либо письменной оценки происходящих событий в мире. Её учебник был испещрён карандашными пометками. Это была самая прилежная студентка на своём курсе, на факультете русского языка, в Сарагосе, в Испании, на планете Земля — я уверен.
Но произнести хотя бы одно членораздельное предложение по-русски не могла, хоть убей. Писала, при этом довольно хорошо и правильно, особенно всякую любовную дребедень, адресованную не кому-то конкретно, а вообще миру, Вселенной, Космосу. Почему именно на русском языке—история умалчивает. Я предполагаю, что таким образом её откровения представлялись ей самой более глубокими, проникновенными и загадочными, что ли. Они словно обволакивались аурой таинственности. А уж тайн у этой девушки хватало.

Думаю, что у неё никогда не было серьёзных отношений с противоположным полом. Постельных, я имею в виду. Хотя влюблялась она постоянно, пылко и тайно. Во всех мужчин, которые оказывались с ней рядом. И в меня, скорее всего, тоже. Но я был женат, а это—ни в коем случае, запретная зона, табу для высоконравственной девушки. Мне она всегда представлялась чудаковатой, симпатичной и смешной. Я любил подшучивать над ней. Вот, к примеру, случайно встретившись на улице и обменявшись дружескими прикосновениями щёк, я ей объявляю:
—Лурдес, по-моему, ты поправилась.
—Да нет, вряд ли. Уже лет пятнадцать один и тот же тоннаж держится. Как ни старайся, ничего не получается. Ем за троих, а вес не прибавляется.
—А я думаю, что за последнюю неделю ты набрала пару-тройку килограммов.
—Откуда у тебя такое мнение?
—Я по формам сужу. Округлым. Мне кажется, у тебя значительно выросли сиськи.
Щёки Лурдес в секунду покрываются розовым пламенем, глаза смущённо поблескивают, губы в подозрительной улыбке обнажают чистые белые зубы. Она по-детски заливается хохотом и выдаёт по-русски, сбиваясь, и с трёхэтажным акцентом:
—Если бы да кабы, да во рту росли грибы!
—Был бы не рот, а целый огород,—вторю я ей и покатываюсь со смеху. И вдруг:
—Что, серьёзно?—она прикасается ладонями к едва заметным выпуклостям на почти плоской груди.
—Да, это уже не прыщи, а холмики, я бы сказал.
—Да ну тебя!—беззлобно фыркает Лурдитас в ответ.

Называть я её так стал недавно, когда по прошествии многих лет и событий мы по-настоящему сдружились. Это уменьшительно-ласкательное имя, то есть признак особого, доверительного отношения к другому человеку. Я редко пользуюсь такими именами, только когда действительно хочу обласкать да понежить кого-то. Например, ребёнка.
Лурдитас—и прям дитя малое. Когда мы колесили по Беларуси, России и Украине в групповых поездках, организованных мной для студентов факультета русского языка, она реагировала на всё увиденное либо услышанное, как едва оперившийся цыплёнок. Вскидывала недоуменный  растерянный взгляд, если у неё что-либо спрашивали на улице, улыбалась и пыталась кудахтать что-нибудь в ответ, насупливалась и плакала от грубости прохожих, жаловалась мне на свою недалёкость и глупость. Она никогда никого не винила и не осуждала, просто обижалась, но буквально через мгновение оживала и вновь улыбалась всем жителям планеты. Поехали мы как-то в Севастополь из Алушты. Я купил билеты на маршрутный автобус заранее, но ошибся, балда. Одного билета не хватало. Контролёрша оказалась человеком строгим и неприступным. Тогда, после многократных попыток уговорить её и даже подкупить, я изобразил на лице милейшую из своих улыбок и подобострастно, слезливым голосом выдал:
—Женщина, дорогая, посмотрите вы на это создание, это же ребёнок. Во, глядите, щас реветь начнёт! Да я её на колени себе посажу, и все дела...
Автостраж покосилась на Лурдес, смерила взглядом её габариты, махнула с усмешкой рукой и пропустила в автобус.
В Севастополе мы пробыли целый день. Лурдес лучше меня знала, какую роль сыграл этот город в судьбе моей страны, его историю, и увлечённо рассказывала об этом всем остальным студентам. О набережной, например,  которую видела первый раз в жизни, но знала о ней всё получше любого экскурсовода. Потом мы пошлялись по городу, сходили посмотреть на корабли Черноморского флота, пообедали и стали собираться назад. Лурдес наотрез отказалась возвращаться так рано. Она, видите ли, никогда себе этого не простит, если не увидит закат на побережье Черного моря и не налюбуется на вечернее освещение города, о котором так много читала, так много слышала, что ни за что не уедет прямо сейчас—и всё!  Мне и ещё двум её подругам пришлось остаться. «Иначе сбежит!»—шепнула одна из них. Вся остальная группа отправилась в Алушту на уже знакомом автобусе с контролёром-жандармом. Мы же забрели в какое-то кафе и наткнулись там на выставку-дегустацию крымских вин. К нашему столику приблизился мужчина-лектор и предложил пригубить несколько разных сортов этих замечательных терпких вин, что мы с готовностью исполнили. А он с увлечением, в течение часа, а то и больше, рассказывал нам о технологии выращивания винограда для изготовления оных. Уж не знаю, что там на Лурдес подействовало—музыка, почти таинственный полумрак или мелодичный мужской голос—но наклюкалась она вдрызг и напрочь забыла о закате, вечернем освещении, истории и даже географии. Обе её подруги тоже проявили себя активно в экскурсе по виноградарству Крыма. Начали даже петь по-русски при выходе из кафе. Надо было везти эту контору домой и укладывать спать. Я остановил частное такси. Шофер отказывался брать четырёх пассажиров, ссылаясь на ДПС у въезда в город и неизбежный штраф, а то и похуже. Пришлось применить новую экономическую политику в виде двойного тарифа и уложить перьеобразную Лурдес плашмя на колени подруг для сокрытия факта нарушения. Так и доехали. Лурдес всю дорогу проспала, безмятежно улыбаясь во сне.

Выпускной экзамен я у неё принял, что называется, «по блату». Там и «тройку» ставить нельзя было, только кол, большущий такой, жирный. Я поставил «отлично» и честно расписался в официальном документе, подтверждающем получение диплома. Лурдес притащила бутылку красного сухого вина и пару килограммов каких-то там знаменитых арагонских пирожных. Погудели на славу прямо у меня в кабинете, и она, вся разморенная от счастья, полетела домой рассказывать маме и папе о своей победе над великим и могучим.
Из школы меня уволили. Не за это, за другое. У меня не было испанского гражданства, а должность государственная, официальная. Извините-подвиньтесь, в общем. Не суть. Я помаялся пару месяцев, потом открыл переводческую фирму и взял себе в секретарши Лурдес. Обучил пользованию компьютером и свалил на неё всю бухгалтерскую работу.
Однажды ко мне в гости приехал Пит. Вообще-то, зовут его Петя. Это мой закадычный приятель. Пит—потому что буквально сыплет английскими словами и выражениями, общаясь на любом из пяти известных ему языков. И сейчас он не на испанском разговаривал, а изъяснялся на спанинглише —смеси английского и испанского. Такой вот персонаж. Его любимые книги—«Двенадцать стульев» и «Золотой телёнок». Знали мы друг друга ещё со студенческих времён, и в Сарагосу сорвались почти вместе: он чуть позже приехал. Прирождённый коммерсант, Петя быстро развернулся на просторах прибрежной Испании и крутил в Марбелье то ли игровой бизнес, то ли какой-то другой, связанный с недвижимостью или инвестициями, я точно не помню. Что я точно знаю, так это то, что жить без женщин он не мог. Бывают такие мужчины, которым крайне необходимы спутницы ежеминутно и повсеместно. Иначе они существовать не способны, им воздуха не хватает, они чахнут и увядают, если рядом нет фемины. Пит был ярким представителем данной мужской породы. Именно так он и представлялся дамам. Приехал на сутки, всего лишь. Днём занимался своими делами, махинациями, короче. Ну а вечерком пожаловал ко мне. Высокий, стройный, в длинном кожаном пальто, с красным шарфом на шее, благоухающий дорогим французским парфюмом, он стоял в дверном проеме офиса и лыбился во всю свою красивую харю, поглядывая на открывшую ему Лурдес.
—Гуд морнинг, бонжур и здрасьте, очаровательная мадмуазель!
—Привет,—промямлила растерявшаяся девушка.
—Не робейте, богиня, я не страшный. Я любвеобильный. Разрешите представиться: Пит, ваш покорный слуга.
—Лу-урдес,—робко проблеяла она.
—Очень приятно, Лурдес. Сражён вашей красотой. Весьма, весьма! А не отужинать ли нам вместе сегодня? По случаю, так сказать, прекрасного митинга, в смысле знакомства, я хотел сказать, а?
—Только если Влади...
—Кто такой Влади, зачем Влади? Я не хочу знать никакого Влади! Мне вас достаточно, более чем...
—Да хватит уже девушек пугать!—вступился я, выходя ему навстречу.
—Кто таков? Соперник?—не унимался обалдуй, скроив на физиономии притворно-угрожающую мину.
Мы обнялись. Поговорили о том о сём, подхватили вконец одуревшую Лурдес и поехали в «Бостон»—самый дорогой отель в городе, где великий предприниматель изволил остановиться. Посидели, поболтали у него в номере и спустились в ресторан. Нас встретил метрдотель и обратился по форме:
—Чем могу быть полезен, господа?
—Нам бы столик для ужина на троих и самую обаятельную из ваших официанток,— последовал не менее церемонный ответ Пита.
—Конечно, пожалуйста, вот сюда. Прошу вас, сеньорита,— метрдотель галантным жестом пригласил Лурдес пройти первой.
Лурдитас в миг преобразилась. Исчезла застенчивая замухрышка, обалдевшая от гусарского напора Пита, и на сцену явилась светская дама с изящной походкой, грациозными жестами, вся велеречивая и неприступная:
—Благодарю, вы очень любезны,—ответила она и проследовала к столику.
Вскоре подошла официантка, и концерт под руководством дирижёра Пита продолжился. Сначала он долго выспрашивал у Лурдес о её предпочтениях в области кулинарного искусства, вкусах и пожеланиях относительно вечернего приёма пищи, интересовался, к каким винам она особенно благоволит и так далее, и тому подобное. Закончилась вся эта канитель измождённым видом официантки, заказом котлет из оленьего мяса (настоятельная рекомендация Пита), красного вина Ривера дель Дуэро, бельгийского шоколада Jeff de Bruges и французского шампанского Моэт э Шандон.
После двухчасового ужина, назойливых комплиментов Пита и общего смеха от поведанных им же забавных историй из жизни, он попросил сервировать десертный стол в номере.
Это было первое в жизни Пита фиаско на любовной арене. Лурдес просто аккуратненько так его отшила. Раз десять подряд. Я уже завалился спать, устав обозревать обольстительные потуги моего друга. В сонном забытьи почувствовал нежное прикосновение женской руки к моим волосам и услышал стук впопыхах закрываемой двери.
С тех пор с Лурдес стали твориться чудеса. Во-первых, она сделала себе лазерную коррекцию близорукости и рассталась со страшенными очками в роговой оправе. На свет родилась девушка с огромными зеленовато-коричневыми глазами, которые она старательно училась подкрашивать. Правда, получалось у неё не очень. Я как всегда принялся было отпускать шуточки насчёт шапито и клоунов, и тут, впервые в истории наших дружеских, почти родственных отношений, наткнулся на горькую обиду. Она разозлилась на меня настолько, что выругалась матом. Для меня — это крах. В её глазах, хоть и неумело накрашенных. Я прикусил губу и попросил прощения за неуместную грубость. Не простила. Отдалилась как-то, свернулась в свою улиточную скорлупку и только иногда высовывалась оттуда, чтобы поговорить о делах в фирме или о политике. Это была одна из её любимейших тем. Стопроцентная анархистка с уклоном влево, наивная  и твёрдо убежденная в том, что в будущем общество должно отказаться от частной собственности в пользу экономики дарения и неиерархического общества, она часто просто бесила меня своими анархо-коммунистическими идеями. Во-вторых, у неё появился друг. Пепе, которого я взял на работу в фирму. Звали  его Хосе, а Пепе—это повсеместно популярное в Испании уменьшительно-ласкательное имя. Он тоже мой бывший ученик, но уроки русского языка я ему давал в частном порядке. Способный малый, прирождённый переводчик, владеющий к тому же ещё и французским, итальянским и английским. Самородок, в общем. Вот с этим сокровищем Лурдес и спуталась. Не знаю, было ли между ними что-нибудь... интимное, но друзьями они стали закадычными. Лурдес смотрела на него, как на олицетворение всех мужских достоинств, защищала от моих нападок и замечаний, следила за своевременностью выплаты жалования, покупала ему всяческие подарки, оберегала и холила, короче. Они много путешествовали вместе по Европе во время отпусков. Я, конечно же, начал ревновать. Не женщину, нет. Подругу, друга женского пола.
Когда со мной произошла беда, усадившая меня в инвалидную коляску, друг вернулся. Лурдес, моя бесценная подруга, часто навещала меня в разных клиниках и госпиталях. Приезжала в другие города и страны, по которым меня носило в поисках выздоровления. Уговорила вернуться в фирму и всячески помогала в работе либо просто была рядом.
Однажды она не вышла на работу, позвонила и сообщила, что её отвезли на скорой помощи в больницу, потому что она не смогла встать с кровати. Диагноз—рак груди.
Моя милая Лурдес, тебя уже нет. Прошёл почти год, остаётся месяц до годовщины твоей смерти. Я часто вижу тебя во сне, продолжаю учить русскому языку, и, ты знаешь!—у тебя стало получаться, ты разговариваешь со мной, читаешь стихи Ахматовой, а я смеюсь...

----------


## Khomitchouk

Я тебя сейчас ударю

Владимир Хомичук

—Я тебя сейчас ударю, прекрати нести ахинею,..—предупредил Глеб.
—Ну, давай, рискни!—выкрикнул Начо, презрительно кривя губы и выпячивая грудь.
Глеб не размахивался даже. Просто вбил кулак в середину подбородка. Колени у Начо враз подогнулись, и он рухнул на тротуар, как будто обвалился. А вместе с ним их дружба, если таковой её можно было назвать.
За день до этого они встретились в кафе у дома Начо. Жили оба неподалёку, поэтому виделись довольно часто. Как-то прикипели друг к другу ещё с тех пор, когда Глеб давал испанскому юноше уроки английского языка. Начо утверждал, что обрёл настоящего друга, что очень дорожит возможностью общаться с ним.
—Ты из меня икону-то не делай, я слишком скверный и чванливый,—отвечал обычно что-нибудь этакое Глеб, посмеиваясь. Но ему тоже было интересно с парнишкой, хотя и сторонился он высокопарных слов и таких же заверений. Его подкупало в Начо искреннее желание выговориться, излить наболевшее или поделиться планами, а то и секретами.
Вот и на этот раз они нуждались в обоюдной поддержке. Смуглый, кудрявый Начо в очередной раз влюбился и сомневался. Рассказывал о девушке и её красоте с восхищением, но тут же сбивался на подозрения в неверности: ему мерещились соперники. Наверное, неуверенность в себе каким-то замысловатым образом переплёскивалась на избранницу. Глеб пытался разубедить его, расспрашивал о деталях и говорил о необоснованности ревности. Проболтали они о тонкостях душевной страсти Начо почти весь вечер. Наконец, несколько приободрённый, тот догадался спросить, как обстояли дела у друга. Глеб погрустнел. Его проблемы носили другой характер: он был женат, и ревновали его. Но тоже без особых на то причин. С его точки зрения. Мнение жены полностью совпадало с мыслями Начо по поводу новой подруги. Такое своеобразное единение и подвигло Глеба предложить своему бывшему ученику съездить на выходные в приморский городок, где в летнее время Алина—его благоверная—работала экскурсоводом. Как раз была середина лета.
Поехали на машине Глеба, но за руль напросился Начо. Опять проболтали всю дорогу о душевных переживаниях молодого испанца. В принципе, разница в возрасте у них была небольшая, всего-то лет пять, но в молодости она представляется большим разлётом в опыте, возмужалости и представлениях о жизни. Так что Начо будто просил совета у своего русского приятеля. Впрочем, сам тоже был охотлив до наставлений—типичная черта всех молодых и смышлёных испанцев.
—Понимаешь, Глеб, ты должен просто спокойно всё обсудить с Алиной. Если ты логично объяснишь свои соображения, то она поймёт, я уверен.
—Когда речь идёт о ревности, особенно женской, логика обычно отсутствует. И спокойствие тоже, кстати.
—Но ведь ты звонил ей, и она с радостью сказала, чтобы мы приезжали.
—Ещё неизвестно, кому она больше обрадовалась, мне или тебе, Начо.
—Даже если так, тогда с ней поговорю я, и всё будет нормально.
—Ну-ну, посмотрим, что у тебя получится, посредник амурных дел.
—Вот увидишь, это я в своих отношениях обычно робею и запутываюсь, а в разговорах с Алиной всегда умел найти убедительные слова.
—До сих пор,—с кривым сомнением ответил Глеб и попросил внимательнее вести машину: они въезжали в Льорет-дель-Мар.
В Википедии об этом городке можно прочитать следующее: «Является самым крупным и наиболее известным из всех курортов испанского побережья Коста-Брава и одним из наиболее посещаемых мест Средиземноморского побережья Испании». Всё правильно, но действительность выглядит несколько иначе и может ошеломить неопытного туриста. «Самый крупный курорт»—довольно маленькое и невзрачное захолустье, но что да, то да: до упора напичканное полураздетыми отдыхающими со всего мира. По узким улицам бродят толпы полупьяных англичан, вереницы чопорных немцев, кучки красных как раки русских, гогочущие сгустки американцев, стадные скопища японцев с неизменными фотоаппаратами и кинокамерами... Кого там только нет! И все громко разговаривают. Наверное, пытаются таким макаром заглушить соперников—машины, мотоциклы, микроавтобусы.
Так что въехать в пляжный балаган, а потом передвигаться по нему не так-то просто. Но кое-как добрались. С трудом припарковались у чёрта на куличках и побрели к квартире, которую снимала Алина вместе с венгерской подругой, тоже работавшей гидом. Глеб позвонил хозяйке, старушенция принесла ключ, и они вошли. Было утро, предстояло чем-то заняться до прихода Алины. Решили прилечь на часик, а потом сходить на пляж и искупаться в море. Рухнули на диваны: все-таки Начо отсидел за рулём часа три с лишком, а Глеб не спал всю ночь перед отъездом, обдумывал предстоящее объяснение с женой, которое неотвратимо должно было состояться. По его воле или без таковой. Их отношения не ладились уже давно, а в последнее время особенно. Он наивно надеялся и на помощь бывшего ученика: жена благоволила к симпатичному Начо, считала его честным и открытым. Проспал Глеб всё утро, а проснувшись, обнаружил напротив широко ухмыляющегося Начо.
—Я думал, уже не дождусь. Ты сюда спать приехал, что ли?—спросил он и, не ожидая ответа, продолжил:
—Забегала Алина на минутку, не позволила тебя будить. Сказала, что вернётся поздно ночью: ей неожиданно вечернюю экскурсию в Барселону подкинули.
—Значит, предстоит ночной разбор полётов,—мрачно отреагировал заспанный Глеб.
—Спокойно, я удочку уже закинул: сказал, что хочу поговорить с ней на деликатную тему. Она улыбнулась и согласилась.
—Наверное, подумала, что ты о своей очередной пассии хочешь поболтать и о размере бюстгальтера ей в подарок.
—Не чуди, о размере сего предмета для другой женщины с ними вообще лучше не разговаривать.
—Рубишь, однако.
—А то!
Через некоторое время они всё-таки отправились на пляж. Втиснулись двумя сардинами в чудом освободившееся пространство, иногда бегали купаться, ходили пожевать чего-нибудь, попить пива в пляжный бар-лоток и загорали. Закончился день, наступил вечер. Начо предложил поужинать в ресторанчике на набережной. Так и поступили. За ужином молодой идальго родил идею провести начало ночи в дискотеке недалеко от съёмной квартиры. Глеб поинтересовался, когда это он успел приметить место, и в ответ услышал что-то о намётанном глазе и каком-то празднике шампанского, объявлявшемся в этом злачном заведении. «Ну что ж, так тому и быть»,—согласился Глеб. Вернулись домой, приняли душ и отправились на поиски развлечений.
Дискотека была огромной, внутри скопилось пару тысяч человек, а то и больше. Праздник шампанского состоял в том, что на трясущихся в танце людей низвергались фонтаны пены из громадных бутафорских бутылок шампанского какой-то рекламной марки и по мокрому залу туда-сюда сновали расторопные девочки с подносами, увенчанными бокалами с этим самым напитком. Начо обалдел от удовольствия. Глебу тоже понравилось неугомонное веселье освободившихся от повседневных забот людей. Гремела оголтелая музыка, приходилось кричать, чтобы быть услышанным. Может быть, поэтому особенностью испанской речи является повышенный уровень громкости. Когда-то давно по приезде в Испанию Глеб часто переспрашивал своих собеседников. И не потому, что не понимал, а попросту не мог расслышать их в громкоголосой толпе. Начо в эту ночь натурально орал, просто визжал от радости. Просто пытаясь поделиться какими-то соображениями. Нет, скорее всего от восторга... И непрерывно пил шампанское. Потом пустился отплясывать с какими-то девушками, дал волю рукам, пошлёпывая одну из них по аппетитной попке. Та возмутилась. Начо не унимался, за что и получил затрещину. Завязалась перепалка, появилась полиция, вызванная одной из подруг обиженной сеньориты. Начо выдворили на улицу. Глеб поспешил вслед за ним.
—Вам придётся покинуть помещение и пойти освежиться, а лучше отдохнуть, молодой человек,—произнёс старший по чину страж порядка.
—А почему, собственно?—вздыбился нарушитель.
—Девушка утверждает, что вы вели себя непристойно.
– Да врёт она, подумаешь, ухватил за задок пару раз. Сама и вертела им в позывном порядке.
—Наше дело маленькое. Поступил сигнал—мы должны отреагировать. Тем более, что вы сами и признались.
—А я считаю, что никаких норм я не попирал. И вообще, вы не имеете права выгонять меня из этого публичного места, куда я билет купил на свои собственные студенческие, между прочим,—полез в бутылку Начо.
—Мы вообще-то и в комиссариат сопроводить можем, если на то пошло.
—На каком основании?
—На основании неподчинения.
—Нет, ты слышал, Глеб?—вдруг повернулся Начо к приятелю, стоявшему у двери.
—И друга тоже заберём в качестве свидетеля. Кто таков, кстати, предъявите документы!
Глебу пришлось приблизиться. Он достал вид на жительство и протянул. Полицейский взглянул, удостоверился, что всё в порядке. Потом обратился к нему довольно дружелюбно:
—Лучше отведите своего товарища домой. У него вместо рук осьминожьи щупальца отрасли, а ваше удостоверение иностранца надо продлевать через месяц. Вам привод в полицию совершенно ни к чему.
—Можно я переговорю с ним и постараюсь убедить?—спросил Глеб.
—Да, конечно,—полицейский сделал знак подчинённым, и те отдалились на несколько шагов.
Глеб попробовал аккуратно приструнить разгорячившегося приятеля. Успокоить Начо оказалось непросто. Тот раскричался ещё больше, нёс какую-то чушь и не собирался уступать. Тогда Глеб рассказал о намёке полицейского и попросил не создавать ему лишних трудностей. Начо посмотрел на него, сплюнул и согласился. Повернулся к полицейским, сказал, что уходит. Те согласно кивнули и отдали честь. Оба дискотечника побрели домой. Честно говоря, Глеб немного передрейфил, поэтому молчал всю дорогу. Тишину вдруг нарушил симпатяга Начо:
—Если бы не твои проблемы с документами, я бы ни за что не согласился. Я-то в своей стране живу и знаю мои права, что такое демократия, не какой-то драный эмигрант, привыкший оглядываться на каждом углу и дрожать от страха при виде полицейского. Сбежал из идиотской России и мне навязываешь дурацкие правила поведения.
Это было уже слишком. Глеб попросил не продолжать. Без результата. Крикливые возгласы и нецензурные слова посыпались, как кукурузные зёрна с перезрелого початка. Вот тогда и последовало предупреждение с его стороны. Впоследствии он попытался помочь подвыпившему «борцу за демократические отношения» подняться, но был безмолвно отвергнут. Начо встал и удалился в неизвестном направлении. Глеб вернулся домой один. Жена ещё не пришла. Он присел на диван и стал ждать. Время обременяюще тянулось. Никто не появлялся. И он уснул.
—Ты зачем Начика избил? Как ты посмел поднять руку на мальчишку?!—разбудил его разъярённый вопль Алины.
Глеб мотнул головой, вырываясь из темного полузабытья, неловко вскочил и ударился плечом о стоявший рядом деревянный комод.
—И не делай удивленные глаза: я всё знаю, он сам мне рассказал!
—Рассказал что?
—Всё, что ты натворил на дискотеке, в полиции и с ним на улице.
—Со слова «натворил» поподробнее, пожалуйста.
—Ну и свинья ты всё-таки, Глеб! Сначала начал лапать девушек, потом нагрубил полиции, а когда Начо заступился за тебя в комиссариате и взял вину на себя, ты ударил его.
—Н-да, похоже, надо было посильнее врезать ублюдку.
Глеб и сейчас, спустя многие годы, вспоминает этот случай и пытается проанализировать свой поступок. С Алиной они развелись в конце концов. Конечно, не из-за глупого вранья неоперившегося Начо. У них своей лжи хватало. Но с тех пор Глеб часто задавался вопросом, правильно ли он повёл себя тогда. Начо исчез из его жизни, несмотря на многочисленные попытки Глеба навести мосты. Заигрался парень в униженного и оскорбленного. Так считал Глеб. Ещё он думал, что людей бить не стоит, конечно. Но иногда надо. Даже взрослых. И нет необходимости углубляться в философские, моральные или религиозные рассуждения, изыскивать ответы на тему извечной конфронтации постулатов «око за око» и «подставлять другую щеку». Просто при возможности наказать серьёзное и безосновательное оскорбление сиюминутно, лучше использовать её, эту возможность. Сколько раз любой из нас мусолит в голове своё «я тебя сейчас ударю», глядя на обидчика, но не в состоянии ничего предпринять! Бить или не бить зарвавшегося негодяя? Глеб для себя давно уже это решил.

----------


## Khomitchouk

Деревенская свадьба.

Владимир Хомичук.

Картину любезно предоставил Sergey Grinevich
Portrait of the artist, 2020, acrylic, canvas, 150x250


В избу жениха набилось народу—не продохнуть. Собрались все родственники с двух сторон, да ещё и приглашённые. Яблоку негде упасть. А всё потому, что ждали автобуса из города и такси для жениха и невесты. На улице шёл дождь. Всю ночь лил, собака, как из ведра. Тропики сплошные в зелёной белорусской деревне, затерявшейся в лесу. Дорогу-то и размыло в грязь сплошную. Вот автобус и такси запаздывали. А может, и вовсе застряли где-нибудь, чёрт его знает!
А в сельсовет ехать надо, расписываться да отвечать «да»: а то какое ж это бракосочетание? Филькина грамота, одним словом. От и невеста сидит грустная, набычилась вся, нервничает, аж глаз дергается. Глазом этим на жениха посматривает да локтём его в бок толкает всё чаще и чаще. Жених, белобрысый парень с оттопыренными ушами, заскучал совсем. Сморщился всем телом как-то. Тоже переживает, наверное.
—А что, гости дорогие! Раз такое дело, предлагаю как-то настроение поднять и разом всем подумать, как из этой метаморфозы выбираться будем,—поднялся и громыхнул вдруг зычным голосом отец жениха. Статный высокий такой мужик с пузом неописуемых размеров.
—Мудрую речь ведешь, Александр Григорьевич!—поддержал его сидящий напротив хлюпковатый, рыжеволосый папаша выдаваемой стороны. Надо что-то решать, а то мы тут до тёмной ночи просидим и не выпьем даже! Предлагаю по пятьдесят грамм и созвать семейный, так сказать, совет в расширенном составе, то бишь с участием всех присутствующих.
—Правильно! О то дело! Давай наливай!—загалдел со всех сторон вмиг приободрившийся народ. Звонкие женские голоса приятно обрамили единый порыв собравшихся.
Женщины, как курицы-наседки, встрепенулись и стали расставлять на большом п-образном столе стаканы, разносить бутылки и закуски по всей огромной хате.
Жениха и невесту посадили в центре, как полагается. Ну а все остальные расселись кое-как, особо и не соблюдая пока заведённого порядка. После пятидесяти, причмокиваний и чесания затылков, подали борщ и ещё сто. Потом настал черёд полных гранёных двухсотграммовых. Даже песню кто-то про «каким ты был, таким ты и остался» попытался затянуть. Тогда встал тракторист Федя:
—Я тут вот подумал, дорогие граждане, и решил, а на хрена нам тот автобус? Я щас трактор свой с прицепом для бульбы подгоню и поедем в сельсовет.
Наступила тревожная тишина. Угрожающе длилась с минуту. Вдруг раздался плюхающий звук со стороны будущей брачной пары. Все повернулись с вытаращенными глазами и обнаружили погруженную в миску с борщом голову жениха, не выдержавшего нервного напряжения и рухнувшего челом в глубь свекольной жидкости, обильно заправленной сметаной.
Невеста, широкая деваха с рыжей косой, неожиданно разревелась навзрыд. Бабы бросились ей на помощь, абы извлечь, а потом помыть да отпоить квасом претендента. То да сё, дело поуспокоилось, с кем не бывает, не расчитал парень, перебрал чуток от волнения. Вновь собрались все за столом и позвали Федю, отлучившегося покурить.
—Что ты там, Федя, насчёт трактора вещал, ась?—спросил пузатый папаша, то есть Александр Григорьевич, устремляя на лихого парня грозный взгляд.
—Да уж, поясни, будь добр, милок!—поддакнул рыжий хлюпкий сородственник.
—Так это, Сцяпан Андрэич, ну и Аляксандр Грыгорыч, я ж говорю. Не надо нам ждать автобуса, а тем более такси. Мы зараз трактор мой украсим этими... крыльями белыми, шо ваши жёны смастерили, кольца тоже установим на капоте. Гостей всех в кузов и в сельсовет с песнями. А то шо тут сядеть та жопу греть понапрасну?
—Дык дожджык жыж, Федя! Как мы все в кузове поедем? Промокнем все к чертям собачьим!
—А зонтики по что? Да и брезента у меня кусок есть, баб накрыть троху, а девчат пусть хлопцы под зонтами обнимают.
—А шо?! Правильно!—низвергнул пузатый.
—Голова ты, Фёдор. Девку мою спасёшь, понимаешь.
На том и порешили. Федя с хлопцами и зонтами побежали за трактором, гости стали оживлённо собираться и толпиться в сенях. Трактор прибухтел к самым дверям, на него нацепили крылья любви из пластмассы, закрепили проволокой желтые кольца. Невесту в белом платье с фатой отнесли и усадили в кабину на колени белобрысому жениху. Народ стал забираться в кузов. Всё, можно было трогать. И Федя тронул.
Трактор с белыми крыльями на дверцах кабины и людьми под зонтами в кузове дрогнул несколько раз и покачиваясь, да подпрыгивая на кочках, поехал—дрыг-дрыг-дрыг. Люди в кузове подскакивали в такт, зонтики салютовали в унисон прыгающему кузову. Дрыг-дрыг-дрыг. Красота!
Как там было в сельсовете, история умалчивает: Таинство Брака. Но вернулись все довольные, тем более, что дождь прошёл и выглянуло солнышко. Счастье!
Опять расселись за столом, уже по-чинному, как положено, Начались тосты, поздравления, воспоминания, крики «горько!», слёзы умиления и песни. Потом обряд подарков и конвертиков с деньгами, шоб на дом и на хозяйство, а то как же. Пересчёт рубликов, косые взгляды, шёпот...
—А-а-ааа-а-ай!—Люди добрые! Да что ж это такое! Петя, да куда ж ты делся? Помогите!—заскулила вдруг невеста Глаша, заглядывая под стол и оборачиваясь по сторонам.
—Не понял,..— привстал Александр Григорьевич.
—Только что был и пропал,—всхлипнула Глафира.
—Та в тубзик, наверное, потянуло с водки,—отозвался кто-то из пьянеющих гостей.
—Спокойно! Щас найдём,—сказал Федя и попытался встать из-за стола. Не удалось. Рухнул парень. Ещё бы! Такое напряжение за рулём, а тут ещё дружбан Петя пропал...
Кто-то между тем смотался в деревянную уборную, что за хатой, и объявил:
—Няма!
Народ разволновался, разъярился даже. Как это так!? Был жених и не стало! Пойдем Петю искать! Все вышли во двор и начали досмотр хозяйства: сеновал, коровник, чердак, даже в курятник загянули. Няма... Тут кто-то обнаружил свежие следы на мокрой грязной от дождя дороге в сторону леса. Вся свадьба, включая собак, выступила на тропу поиска. Прочесали поллеса. Няма. Пошли назад. Все грустные, печальные. Невеста Глаша вся в слезах и в мокром подвенечном бело-сером от грязи платье. И вот у самой опушки, под одиноким кустом, она и нашла своё будущее счастье—похрапывающего, пьяного вдрызг, улыбающегося во сне лопоухого Петю
—Ой, ты боже ж мой!—опять заголосила она. На этот раз от счастья.

----------


## Khomitchouk

Икра чёрная

Владимир Хомичук

Денег стало катастрофически не хватать. Надо было что-то делать. Андрес предложил привезти из России кучу чёрной икры и продать знакомым владельцам баров и ресторанов. Уверял, что со многими из них уже разговаривал и заручился обещаниями в немедленном сбыте продукции. С рук на руки, что называется. Вообще-то Андрес – это Андрюха Кузнецов, мой студенческий однокашник и закадычный друг. Именно с ним мы сорвались с советских просторов и оказались в Испании. Здесь я и переименовал его в Андреса, на кастильский манер. Он всегда был более пронырливым, чем я в меркантильных делах. Хотя и отдавало от его коммерческой деятельности потугами мелкого торговца, но до барыги Андрес не скатывался. Обделывал он свои делишки с неподражаемой улыбчивой физиономией, которая заставляла подельщиков враз проникаться к нему доверием.
– Тачку только вот надо бы добыть. Лучше всего ехать на машине с иностранными номерами. Меньше мороки на границе, да и подвязки у меня на таможне есть. Может, поговоришь с Хуаном Карлосом, он же к тебе того... неравнодушен, – сказал Андрес, обращаясь ко мне со своей знаменитой, по-детски наглой, но открытой улыбкой.
– Достал уже своим ухаживанием и намёками, – мрачно отозвался я. – Даже Марию Хесус полураздетую пришлось в ванной прятать на днях, когда он заявился в гости поздно ночью.
– Ну, да. Я ж её и прятал. Но щас не об этом. Надо воспользоваться его... заинтересованностью в тебе. Не упустить шанс, так сказать, – опять улыбка симпатяги.
– Ох и врежу я тебе когда-нибудь, губошлёпу!
Жили мы с Андресом вместе на съёмной квартире, где обитало ещё несколько человек. Работали тоже вместе в частном языковом колледже преподавателями. Колледжем заправлял Хуан Карлос – запавший на меня пузатый сморчок с залысинами. Одним из методов его обольщения была попытка поймать меня на увлечении автомобилями и желании получить водительские права. Он не раз предлагал мне сесть за руль своего чёрного бумера. Удержаться от соблазна я не мог и вскоре действительно научился водить довольно сносно. Но на права пока ещё не сдал. Так что даже если и удастся уговорить влюблённого афериста насчёт машины, надо будет искать водилу. Именно это соображение я и выложил предприимчивому Андресу, настаивавшему на поездке. Тот решил всё просто и быстро. Переговорил с Хорхе, братом своей испанской пассии, сманил его перспективами посещения постсоветской Москвы и дополнительным заработком, а меня отправил с той же миссией к Начо – моему ученику английского языка и другу, мечтавшему побывать в России, где в девяностые годы, по его мнению, зарождалась новая демократическая жизнь. Так у нас объявились два водителя. Вопрос с машиной тоже решился совершенно легко. Хуан Карлос просто запросил двадцать пять процентов с общей суммы продажи икры. Любовь-морковь, в общем.
В путь отправились не рано утром, как планировали, а после обеда: Андрес всё утрясал какие-то торговые вопросы. В этом, в какой-то мере, и кроилась наша ошибка: путь-то предстоял немалый, мы собирались пересечь пол-Европы на машине – Францию, Германию, Польшу – до Беларуси, где мы раньше жили с Андресом. Так что Францию пришлось проезжать ночью. Именно поэтому на какое-то время за руль сел я: договорились не напрягать наших испанских водил, тем более что автострада казалась лёгкой для водителя-новичка – прямая такая дорожная лента без изгибов и резких поворотов. Я был доволен даже: за рулём, на крутой машине, по Европе. Андрес сидел рядом на переднем сидении, включил негромкую музыку, испанцы дрыхли сзади. Ехали мы небыстро, спать не хотелось, ничто не предвещало опасности. Всё шло чин чинарём до подъезда к Лиону. Андрес пустился в своё любимое занятие – стал цитировать Шарикова из «Собачьего сердца» Булгакова. Но на фразе «Вчера котов душили, душили...» резко замолк и заорал от боли:
– Уй, блин!
Удар пришёлся как раз в правую сторону автомобиля, где сидел он. Дело в том, что я переехал на другую полосу, чтобы выбраться из почему-то образовавшегося затора, но спустя минуту впереди нас совершенно неожиданно вырос перевернувшийся грузовик. В попытке избежать фронтального столкновения я крутанул руль влево, но всё-таки врезался боком. Бедолага Андрес выбил башкой треснувшее от удара переднее стекло и приземлился плечом на асфальт. Я шибанулся грудью в руль и дышал с трудом.
– А что случилось? В чём дело? – загалдели едва проснувшиеся ополоумевшие испанцы, на которых не наблюдалось ни единой царапины.
Мы выбрались наружу и поспешили на помощь Андресу, распластанному напротив и тихо постанывавшему.  Тут же подъехала машина скорой помощи, раненого осторожно подняли и положили на носилки, нас всех сопроводили внутрь и повезли в госпиталь. Перед выходом, то есть его выносом, мой покалеченный товарищ проскулил, обращаясь к Хорхе:
– Приедет полиция, скажем, что за рулём сидел ты: у Влади и прав-то нет. Не хватало нам ещё судебного разбирательства.
Хорхе замялся, его опередил Начо:
– Машину вёл я, как раз моя очередь была.
Я благодарно посмотрел на своего ученика и пожал ему руку.
Нас поместили в палаты, меня с Андресом – в одну, испанцев – в другую. Удивительная страна Франция. Удивительные люди. К нам отнеслись, как к давно знакомым молодым сорванцам, с симпатией и даже лаской. Есть всё-таки нечто исторически общее в двух культурах и  характере обоих народов, русского и французского. Над нами нежно подтрунивали и нас холили как младенцев. Разговаривали мы с медицинским персоналом на каком-то тарабарском языке. Это была гремучая смесь английского в моём скромном исполнении, немецкого, на котором изъяснялся вздутыми губами Андрес и одна из медсестёр, картавого испанского со стороны некоторых врачей, отдельных русских фраз из песен Окуджавы в полупонятной интерпретации уборщицы, жестов, улыбок и кивков.

МИКРОСЦЕНА 1

Медицинская палата во французском госпитале. На кровати лежит Андрес с загипсованной правой и примотанной бинтом к подвесному треугольнику левой рукой, к которой подсоединена капельница.  Под правым глазом у него огромный бордово-синий фингал, губы разбиты и вздуты, еле шевелятся. Рядом сижу я и пытаюсь понять, что он мне силится сказать. Заходит медсестра, красивая такая жгучая брюнетка и говорит:
– Ну, мальчики, как самочувствие? Чем могу помочь?
– Сш..ха-а-а, – отвечает Андрес, двигая бульдозерным ртом, потом реагирую я на английском, – Он чего-то целое утро просит, а я не могу понять.
– Ой, я английский нихт, вот джёрман – йес.
– Бм..ришт, – настаивает Андрес с выпученными глазами и облизывает губы, учащённо дышит.
– У меня такое впечатление, что он просит у вас поцелуя, – выдаю я на русском и с ухмылкой смотрю на товарища. Тот отрицательно мотает головой, но улыбается, глядя на медсестру.
– А-а-а! Потцелуй. Уй! Высотский, –  неожиданно реагирует девушка на знакомое русское слово и подходит к кровати, нагибается, чтобы исполнить желание страждущего. Тот в последний момент уклоняется и тычет ей носом в грудь, как дятел. Медсестра отскакивает, вздёргивает в испуге руки, и из её нагрудного кармана на пол падает пачка сигарет.
– Я! Я! Я! – рычит больной, затем облегчённым голосом довольно сносно артикулирует, – Дас ист рихтих.
– Да он просто курить хочет, – радостно заливается смехом  медсестра на своём родном языке. Эту фразу понимаю даже я, так как французский глагол «курить» почти созвучен своему испанскому родственнику. Потом она округляет глаза, с подозрением смотрит на дверь, но согласно махает рукой, – Бистро! Бистро!
Я прикуриваю и засовываю сигарету Андресу в рот. В его глазах светится счастье.

Пробыли мы в госпитале с неделю, пока Андрес отходил от ударов, восстанавливал сломанную ключицу и нарушенную речь. За это время нас всех тщательно обследовали, у меня ничего серьёзного не обнаружили, испанцы были целы и румяны, как спелые яблоки. Нам с Начо пришлось съездить в полицию, опознать машину с выбитым передним стеклом и приплюснутым боком без фары, ответить на вопросы и переговорить по телефону с хозяином бумера – Хуаном Карлосом, сыпавшим через слово матюками. Через пару дней в госпиталь явился инспектор полиции и сообщил нам, что по условиям достигнутой договорённости между двумя страховыми компаниями машина будет эвакуирована в Испанию и передана владельцу, а нам обеспечивается бесплатный проезд либо в город выезда, либо в пункт назначения прерванной в результате ДТП поездки. Ответ необходимо было дать немедленно. Мы собрали экстренное совещание у Андреса в палате, где тот настоял на необходимости продолжения нашего экскурса. Его доводы были весьма основательны: Хуан Карлос уже настаивал на оплате ремонта машины, так что изначальная потребность в деньгах крайне обострилась. На том и порешили. Сообщили об этом полицейскому, договорились о вылете в Варшаву через Париж: авиарейсов в Минск ещё не существовало в то время. Сказали, что из Варшавы доберёмся на поезде до Минска. Инспектор всё записал и удалился, упомянув перед уходом, что как только билеты будут оформлены, он поставит нас в известность. Вот так – прощай гостеприимная Франция.
Варшава встретила нас замызганной серостью аэропорта, а затем шипением привокзального шныряющего туда-сюда люда. В этой стране гостеприимностью и не пахло. К нам, русским, по крайней мере. Пока мы определялись с поездом, кто-то постоянно подходил и что-то предлагал, мы отнекивались, как могли, вежливо и корректно, тогда шипение становилось зловонно-агрессивным и неприглядным. За полчаса до отхода поезда в здании железнодорожного вокзала раздался оголтелый хохот и послышались испанские восклицания. Приунывшие Начо и Хорхе, длинноволосый курчавый брюнет и коротко стриженый блондин, встрепенулись, завертели, аки наседки, головами в поисках земляков, определили их местонахождение и отправились обниматься. Вернулись, сказали, что приглашены в бар неподалеку на рюмку вина за встречу и ушли. Больше мы их в тот день не видели, они просто пропали. А поезд между тем уже тронулся. Мы сидели в вагоне, недоумевали, но предпринять ничего не могли. Так и доехали одни до Бреста. Пришлось выходить. Что же делать? Андрес стал названивать своим таможенным «подвязкам». Через некоторое время к нам подошёл молодой пограничник.
– Нашлись ваши оболтусы. Они там в Варшаве чуть ли не политическую демонстрацию устроили с группой туристов из Мадрида. Все пьяные вдрабадан. Завтра приедут утренним поездом.
Мы облегченно вздохнули. Теперь стоило переждать ночь. Но это не проблема: в Бресте у меня жили родители. Мы вышли на улицу, остановили такси. Уселись и услышали знакомый мне до боли родной голос:
– Куда поедем? К мамке или ко мне? – Сюрпризы продолжались. Таксистом был мой старший брат Славка.
Занимательные колёса, однако, у судьбы-судьбинушки: с братом мы не виделись с тех пор, как он ушёл в армию лет пять назад, и вот те раз... Поехали мы, конечно же, к родителям. Отметили встречу и рано утром сорвались за испанцами, которых привели на вокзал пограничники с автоматами наперевес. На наших сотоварищей жалко было смотреть. С серыми лицами от бодуна они испуганно косились на оружие. Но завидев нас, ожили и расплылись в облегчённой улыбке. Мы все обнялись и под смешки развернувшегося к выходу конвоя двинулись покупать билеты в Минск, где у Андреса осталась отцовская квартира.  В столице Беларуси мы пробыли всего день, за который Андрес навёл справки и подтвердил свою ранее оговорённую «предпринимательскую» идею – за икрой надо было ехать в Москву, на Арбат.
Знаменитая улица, ставшая в настоящее время одним из популярных мест среди иностранных туристов, обладающая глубокой культурной историей, где до сих пор живут старые московские интеллигенты, воспетая в стихах и песнях, в шальные девяностые годы прошлого столетия походила на барахолку. Здесь можно было купить всё или договориться о покупке чего угодно, от нижнего белья до предметов искусства. Так Начо открыл для себя новую русскую демократическую действительность в самом своём зародыше. Смотрел он на этот базар в центре города с нескрываемым удивлением. Хорхе лыбился и взмахивал руками. Как бы там ни было, интересующий нас деликатес продавался на каждом шагу, так что набрали мы икры ну очень много. Товар был закуплен. В тот же день, после экскурсионной поездки по московским достопримечательностям, организованной заботливым Андресом для наших испанских подельников, мы отправились в обратный путь. 

МИКРОСЦЕНА 2

Минская квартира ночью перед возвращением в Испанию. За столом сидит Андрес. Стол завален прославившимися во всём мире чёрными с синей этикеткой стеклянными баночками. Андрес берёт их по одной, внимательно осматривает каждую с помощью настольной лампы, затем аккуратно заворачивает в обрывок газеты и делает пометку на калькуляторе. Вхожу я.
– Ну, что? Купил билеты? – спрашивает меня упаковщик.
– Да. Поезд Москва – Берлин – Париж, отправление завтра в 10:30 утра, отдельное купе.
– Нормалёк. Садись, помогай. Надо каждую обернуть, чтобы не звякали и не разбились.
– Угу. А где иберийские молодцы?
– В спальне. Спят. Ждать от них помощи в данном производственном процессе – утопия, легче корову оседлать.
Выдержал я часа два, потом сдался и рухнул на диван. Неугомонный предприниматель не отступил. Утром он меня расталкивает и указывает пальцем на выстроенные у стола четыре огромные спортивные сумки, набитые банками зернистой чёрной икры вперемежку с одеждой. Выдерживает паузу и  торжественно оглашает:
– Пятьсот шестьдесят восемь.
– Чего пятьсот? – оторопело смотрю я на него.
– Товарных единиц. Иди и буди этих двух идальго: на поезд пора.

Ночью на границе между Польшей и Германией нас арестовали. Подвела одна стеклянная баночка. Но не икры. Заботливая мать зачем-то сунула мне в чемодан банку зернистой домашней горчицы вместе с неизменной курицей в дальнюю дорогу. Она стояла на столике и привлекла внимание немецкого пограничника. Он стал что-то спрашивать, грозно нахмурившись и тыча пальцем в банку. Из всей неблагозвучной белиберды я различил лишь слово «дроген», произнесённое множество раз.
– Подозревает, что это наркотик. Спрашивает, есть ли ещё, – пояснил мне оторопевший Андрес.
Я отрицательно замотал головой и пробубнил знакомое по фильмам про фашистов слово «нихт». Но немец не сдавался и принялся проверять багаж. После обследования злосчастных спортивных сумок была вызвана полиция, нас обвинили в контрабанде, застегнули на запястьях наручники и повели в ближайший полицейский участок. Меня и Андреса – пешком по улицам Берлина, испанцев почему-то посадили в машину и повезли отдельно. Той ночи я в жизни не забуду. Обращались с нами, как с настоящими преступниками, злодеями, осквернившими своим появлением бравую немецкую землю. Приказы отдавались лающими голосами, если мы не реагировали (я – потому что не понимал ни бельмеса, Андрей – от испуга, наверное), нас толкали и пинали. Всунули в камеру временного задержания, закрыли дверь.

МИКРОСЦЕНА 3

Тюремная камера в бывшей ГДР, совсем недавно воссоединившейся с ФРГ. На полу стоит одинокая железная кровать без матраса. На ней, соорудив из одежды подобие подушки, лежит Андрес: ему выпало спать первым. Я сижу на краю и ошалело читаю надписи, выцарапанные на кирпичных стенах. Через некоторое время просыпается Андрес.
– Ложись теперь ты, братик. Твоя очередь передохнуть перед допросом и тевтонскими пытками.
– Неа, я все равно не засну.
Андрес смотрит на меня, некоторое время молчит, потом спрашивает:
– А чё ты уставился в одну точку шизоидным взглядом?
– Смотри, что тут написано.
– Где?
Я показываю. Андрес читает. Спать он уже больше не может. На одном из кирпичей начертано по-русски: «Пацаны, отомстите за нас немчуре, они нас в задницу отделали».
Дверь открывается. Нас вызывают на допрос.

Допрашивали всех поодиночке. Передо мной предстали рыжий толстяк и поджарая блондинистая дамочка средних лет, походившая на облезлую селёдку. Толстяк задавал вопросы, фрау переводила, тоже спрашивала и записывала. Я, по предварительной договорённости с Андресом, косил под беднягу, попавшего в аварию во Франции по дороге в отпуск на чужом автомобиле, ремонт которого необходимо было оплатить по возвращении в Испанию. Именно этот несчастный случай якобы подвиг нас на авантюру с икрой. Толстяк понимающе кивал, задавал уточняющие вопросы, даже хмыкал сочувственно. Продолжалось это довольно долго, час с лишним. В конце перекрёстного допроса женщина вылезла из-за стола и протянула мне бумажный лист для «вознокомления», как выразилась эта рыбина. Я взял бумагу и увидел текст, написанный по-испански от руки. Незнакомым мне почерком описывалось, как два русских подговорили своих испанских приятелей отправиться с ними в Россию для закупки контрабандного товара, количество которого было определено заранее. Документ подписал Хорхе.
Я всё отрицал, подписывать что либо отказался и был сопровождён обратно в камеру, где меня уже дожидался угрюмый Андрес: его обработали быстрее. Рассказал про свой допрос, стал расспрашивать товарища о его варианте. Почти как под копирку, только подпись Начо. Про икру нам сказали, что она конфискована властями. Никакого акта о конфискации мы в глаза не видели. В тот же вечер матёрых контрабандистов отвезли на другую сторону Одера и вышвырнули из машины. Стояли мы Андресом, смотрели, как через пограничный мост туда-сюда проходят люди, не знали, что делать дальше. Решили прошмыгнуть в толпе обратно в Берлин и как-то двигать домой в Испанию. Не знаю, что нами двигало, отчаяние, скорее всего. 

МИКРОСЦЕНА 4 (короткая)

Пограничный мост через реку Одер. Мы пристраиваемся к идущим в сторону Берлина людям, пытаемся беззаботно смотреть по сторонам и не привлекать внимания. Впереди никого не останавливают, шагающие перед нами спокойно пересекают границу. Наши русские хари вычисляют сразу. Останавливают, требуют предъявить документы. Дальше в течение нескольких долгих минут происходит монотонный до неприличия диалог между пограничником и Андресом:
– Цурюк, – командует пограничник, возвращая наши паспорта.
– Варум? – спрашивает мой друг.
– Цурюк, – невозмутимо отвечает страж.
– Варум? – настаивает Андрес.
И так раз десять.
– Назад.
– Почему?
– Назад.
В конце концов, нам не остаётся ничего другого, как двинуться в указанном направлении.

Во время вышеприведённого диалога мне в голову пришла мысль – позвонить в Испанию. Но для этого следовало ехать в Варшаву, только там в аэропорту можно было воспользоваться сервисом оплаченного телефонного звонка. Ведь немногим раньше мы с изумлением обнаружили, что немецкие власти вместе с икрой конфисковали у нас и деньги, оставив лишь смятую сотню баксов. Добирались мы до Варшавы на пригородных поездах, в одном из которых поцапались и чуть не подрались с какими-то пьяными румынами, приставшими к нам с требованием угостить их водкой. По их мнению, должно быть, русский без водки – что кобыла без хвоста. Отделался Андрес от озверевших плохо пахнущих идиотов, повторив неоднократно слово «презент» и протянув им шапку-ушанку с военной кокардой, которую купил кому-то в подарок ещё в Москве. Когда мы наконец оказались в варшавском аэропорту, я позвонил Хуану Карлосу, наврал ему с три короба. Что в поезде нас, мол, ограбили  и оставили без денег. Попросил оплатить билеты до Мадрида с уверением в том, что икра с нами в целости и сохранности, ждёт не дождётся вылета в Испанию. Хуан Карлос клюнул. Через пару часов билеты были оплачены. Мы вылетели домой.
В Сарагосе нам стало хоть и свободно, но туго. Пришлось признаваться во всём Хуану Карлосу. Тот требовал немедленной оплаты билетов и ремонта машины. Грозился увольнением и подачей на нас иска в суд. Денег – с гулькин нос, даже на билеты не наскребли. Встретились с предателями. Их из Германии спокойно отправили домой на поезде. За наши конфискованные деньги, наверное. Хорхе отказался помогать наотрез, Начо что-то мямлил насчёт трудного финансового положения в семье и недовольства родителей его дружбой с русскими эмигрантами. Облом, короче. Мы не стали говорить про подписанные ими «путёвки» на нашу экстрадицию в Польшу. Бес-по-лез-но. Просто ушли.
Спасло нас яркое, удивительное, неподражаемое, эфемерное, никем чётко не определённое, зыбкое, непонятное, но реально существующее чувство.

МИКРОСЦЕНА 5 (финальная)

Наша съёмная квартира. Прошло два месяца после возвращения. У нас с Андресом запой. Тяжёлый, гнусный. Раздаётся звонок в дверь. Открываю я. Пришёл почтальон, спрашивает Андреса, протягивает телеграмму, просит расписаться. Я заглядываю через плечо друга и вижу текст на немецком языке. Почтальон уходит.
– Что это за телеграмма? Нас что, опять немцы обложили? – спрашиваю.
– Нет, это Жозефина.
– Какая ещё Жозефина?
– Медсестра французская. Забыл, что ли?
– А почему она... тебе... телеграмму?
– Я с ней уже полтора месяца переписываюсь, она первая письмо прислала, – на лице Андреса появляется та его неизъяснимо плутоватая улыбка, которую я уже стал подзабывать. 
– Ну, не томи, переводи. Что в телеграмме?
Мой друг издевательски выдерживает мучительную паузу, затем оглашает: «Не волнуйся зпт любимый тчк завтра выезжаю тчк деньги собрала тчк отдашь зпт когда сможешь тчк».

Имя у этого чувства простое, но очень благозвучное – любовь. Икра была чёрной, а любовь оказалась красной. Красивой, значит.

----------


## Khomitchouk

Зарисовки про Штыркина

Владимир Хомичук

Вся эта катавасия опостылела мне настолько, что как-то само собой, от отвращения, наверное, я стал избавляться от депрессии и решил пересмотреть свое отношение к жизни в инвалидной коляске. Ладно, сказал я себе, ходить ты не будешь, но опускать голову и сопли распускать тоже не стоит, есть люди, которым похуже, чем тебе, но они не унывают, не сдаются и живут с достоинством, не теряя юмора и надежды, вспомни хотя бы Сашу Штыркина.

С Санькой я познакомился еще на первом году своего пребывания в московской клинике. Симпатяге-«шейнику» лет двадцати трёх приходилось в этой гадостной инвалидной жизни гораздо труднее, чем мне самому. Но парень обладал завидными преимуществами — бурлящей жизнерадостностью и захватывающим чувством юмора. Мы подружились, несмотря на разницу в возрасте. Меня подкупали Санин юмор и очень московский говор. Когда в больничных коридорах вдруг появлялись молоденькие, сногсшибательно красивые посетительницы, всем сразу становилось понятно — в клинику снова поступил Саня. Шутил парнишка совершенно спонтанно, не задумываясь, выплёскивал перлы остроумия и смекалки. Вот стоит он, например, в коленоупоре, и ему надо разрабатывать тазобедренные суставы и мышцы. И, как всегда, Дима считает количество проделанных движений, а потом добавляет своим сержантским голосом:
— Ещё, ещё и ещё! Ну, давай!
— Блин! — говорит Саня. — Ты бы лучше напротив плакат голой девки наклеил, я бы тогда и сделал «ещё и ещё»!
Конечно, парню недоставало такта и почтительности в общении со взрослыми, задубевшими от усталости людьми. Иногда он был крайне несдержан и позволял себе оголтелые выходки. То устроит головомойку санитаркам за отсутствие чистых полотенец, то соберёт в палате друзей, а те потом в туалете покуривают травку, то свалит в ресторан с американками, где они вдрызг напьются водки. В тот год в клинике был огромный наплыв пациентов из Греции. Они собирались в зале напротив приёмной, разговаривали и шутили. Громко, очень шумно, как все средиземноморские люди. Я к этому давно привык у себя в Испании и не обращал внимания. Но вот беда: греки-то и телевизор с огромным экраном врубали на всю мощь, да к тому же ставили всегда свои, греческие, каналы. Однажды я не выдержал и попросил эллинов включить русское телевидение. Те отказались, сославшись на отсутствие кабельной трансляции в палатах. Рядом проезжал на коляске Саня.
— Санёк, может, хоть ты управу на них найдёшь? Галдят, телевизор всё равно не смотрят, а переключать не хотят.
— Щас, разберёмся.
Санька попросил своего помощника передать ему пульт управления, переключил телевизор на русский канал и прибавил звука раза в три, а то и больше.
Противник напрягся. Разговоры стихли. Потом заговорили всем стадом. Я переводил, потому что был единственным, кто достаточно знал английский, чтобы понять эту ругань.
Саня не отступал:
— Я сейчас ещё и ментов вызову! Попробуйте всё это дерьмо, которое вы на меня валите, им в участке пересказать. Там вам при помощи дубинки быстро мозги вправят, ещё и великому и могучему научат!
Греки написали жалобу на имя директора клиники — профессора. Саньку из клиники выгнали.
А он стал каждый год ездить в реабилитационный центр в крымском городе Саки, настолько восстановил руки, что сейчас работает таксистом в столице нашей родины. Мы до сих пор дружим. Я, кстати, недавно звонил ему, и мы договорились встретиться этим летом в Саки.

В августе мы с Мартиной уехали в Саки. Примечательный городок, который помог мне избавиться от многочисленных комплексов. Прибыли мы в Симферополь, в аэропорту нас ждало адаптированное такси. Мы забрались в него и поехали в Сакский клинический санаторий им. Н.И. Пирогова. Такси действительно было адаптированным, но дорога отнюдь. На ухабинах мою коляску и меня трясло, как при бомбёжке. Вёз нас весёлый водитель-татарин, который гоготал над своеобразным русским языком Мартины. Та обиделась.
— Олег, почему водитель и вообще все русские люди смеются надо мной? Стоит мне открыть рот и произнести что-нибудь, все начинают улыбаться и ржать. Неужели я так плохо говорю по-русски?
— Они не над тобой смеются, а с тобой, и ещё они удивляются и радуются.
— Чему?
— Тому, что ты так мило произносишь слова на их родном языке. Им приятно, что иностранка выучила русский.
— Не понимаю.
— Ты заметила, что никто не поправляет тебя, а ведь ты иногда лепишь чудовищные ошибки?
— ?
— Они восхищаются самим фактом твоего подвига.
— Опять ты за свои шуточки.
— Это правда, любовь моя.
— Абсолютная правда, — вторил мне шофёр и опять загоготал. Потом спросил у меня:
— А как вы узнали в Испании про наш санаторий?
— Мне друг один посоветовал, он часто сюда ездит. Штыркин, может знаете? — ответил я.
— А кто в Саки Штыркина не знает? Сашу здесь все знают.
Этот сокрушительный ответ меня совершенно не удивил, Мартина тут же прыснула от смеха.
Прибыли мы уже ночью, а на следующий день, в воскресенье встретились с Санькой, и он показал нам Саки. Такого я ещё не видел! По улицам туда-сюда сновали люди в инвалидных колясках, на коленях у многих из них сидели девушки, вечером на танцевальной площадке вблизи санатория звучала музыка, инвалиды — мужчины и женщины — вместе «танцевали»: коляски почти у всех электрические, на них легко можно делать повороты и двигаться назад.
Началась наша жизнь в санатории, днём я принимал грязевые ванны и занимался в спортзале, а вечером мы гуляли по городу или укрывались от жары в санаторном сквере и болтали с самыми разными людьми.
Удивительное дело — раньше я не особо верил Мартине, её заверениям в любви. Мне, как и многим людям, казалось, что женщина может быть с колясочником либо из жалости, либо из чувства долга, родственной связи, экономической выгоды или зависимости. В Саки я начал менять своё мнение. Я увидел множество счастливых дружных пар, сумевших превозмочь неимоверные физические и экономические препоны и сохранить свои чувства к друг другу. Мы подружились с людьми из самых разных уголков России и других стран. Кого там только не было! Узбеки, армяне, чечены, арабы, русские, украинцы, татары и ещё куча самых разных национальностей. Первой испанкой, посетившей Саки, стала Мартина.
Там, в Крыму, как и много лет назад, мы ещё больше сблизились и научились помогать друг другу. Первым испытанием в этой поездке стали деньги. Вернее, отсутствие оных. Дело в том, что из-за дурацких санкций со стороны США и подобострастного Европейского Союза на территории Крыма невозможно пользоваться иностранными банковскими картами. Все приезжающие на полуостров должны расплачиваться только наличными, и сейчас перед нами стояла большущая проблема — надо было платить за пребывание в санатории и реабилитационном центре. В банках наши карты не обслуживались, трансферы не принимались, наличные деньги мы уже потратили, оставались копейки на сигареты и пиво.
Нас выручил Штыркин. Санька просто одолжил нам денег, ни на секунду не усомнившись в том, что долг платежом красен. А сумма была приличной, и нам хотелось отдать всё до отъезда домой, потому что Штыркин оставался там ещё на месяц. Мартина погрузилась в интернет и нашла всё-таки какую-то латиноамериканскую фирму, занимавшуюся доставкой денежных средств в любую точку планеты. Заказали услугу, деньги в последний день нашего пребывания в Саки поступили в банк, надо было их забрать. На следующий день мы уже улетали. Та ещё история.
До закрытия банка оставалось очень мало времени, надо было поторапливаться. Экономический корпус в составе меня, управляющего
электрической коляской, и Мартины, бегущей за мной по раскалённому асфальту, спешно выдвинулся за денежным мешком, хранящемся в каком-то банке у чёрта на куличках. На полпути от натуги и большой скорости батарея коляски разрядилась, и мы в растерянности остановились. Что теперь делать? Я попросил проезжавшего неподалёку парня о помощи. Тот посоветовал ухватиться за ручку его коляски и дотянул меня до банка. Деньги мы получили в конце концов, но теперь предстояло вернуться в санаторий. Район отдалённый, такси не видно. И тогда в бой выдвинулась испанская пехота. Она прошла пять километров по жаре быстрым маршем. Вернулась на адаптированном такси, забрала меня, горемыку. Вот это женщина!
Утром перед отъездом в аэропорт мы расплатились с лыбящимся во всю дыню Штыркиным.

----------


## Khomitchouk

Пит

Владимир Хомичук

Вместо пролога и со всем уважением к жене главного героя, Светлане, хочу привести текст нашей реальной переписки в мессенджере.


25.11.2018, 14:18
- Привет, Володя, хотела сообщить тебе, что сегодня рано утром мой любимый Петя умер. Я подумала, что сообщить тебе об этом будет правильно

18.12.2019, 00:02
- Привет, Света! Прости, что раньше не ответил, сам недавно очухался. Я Пита нашего вспоминаю всегда. Извини за столь поздний час, можно я тебе напишу завтра?
- Да ничего, все нормально. Я в порядке, спасибо. Спокойной ночи.
- И тебе.

18.12.2019, 19:58
- Здравствуй. Не помешаю?

18.12.2019, 22:44
- Привет, Володя, только что увидела твоё сообщение.
- Привет, Света! Дай мне пару минут, пожалуйста.
- Да, конечно.
- Все, я с тобой. Просто хотел спросить, как Глеб.
- Глеб работает. Леша учится.
- Вы вместе живете?
- Да.
- Это хорошо. А где Леша учится?
- Пока еще в колледже, 2-й бакалавр.
- А сколько ему?
- 19.
- Понял. Ты пиши мне иногда, пожалуйста. Если что надо, готов помочь.
- Спасибо большое. А у тебя как дела?
- Да нормально у меня все, в рамках обстоятельств. Я не заморачиваюсь уже особо.
- Ну и правильно, надо радоваться жизни каждый день, неизвестно, какой станет последним, к сожалению.
- Да, дорогая.
- Или к счастью…
- Мы думаем одинаково.
- Ну хорошо, будем на связи. Желаю тебе здоровья, удачи, и творческих успехов.
- Спасибо, не пропадай.


Пит

— Кто таков? — спросил открывший мне дверь высокий мускулистый юноша с темными, модно зачесанными назад волосами.
— Владимир, — ответил я.
— Фамилия? — словно на допросе продолжил «фраер», как я тут же про себя назвал напористого парня. Выглядел он несколько старше меня, и внушал уважение из-за превосходства в силе и наглости.
— А тебя как зовут? — уклонился я от ответа, выигрывая время.
— Золотарев. Не слыхал?
— Нет.
— Еще услышишь. Меня тут все Пит зовут.
— Это имя такое?
— Ну да, Петр. Ты что по-английски не спик вааще?
— Есть немного, но, наверное, до твоих высот не дотягиваю.
— Это скорее факт, чем предположение. Так как тебя по фамилии?
Я назвался. Брови Золотарева взметнулись вверх.
— О, блин! Так ты наш комсюк?
— Да, секретарь комитета комсомола.
— Член?
— Что?
— Член партии?
— Да.
— Я тоже. А сюда чего, с проверкой?
— Да какая проверка! Мне место в общежитии дали, пришел вселяться. Как раз в этот блок.
— Класс! В нашем полку прибыло. Заходи, Вовчик. Жаль, в разных комнатах жить будем. Но ты это, чуть что — обращайся: я любого на второй минуте первого раунда в нокаут отправлю.
— Спасибо, конечно, Пит, но я и сам смогу.
— Ну-ну. Слушай, май френд, у тебя файфика не найдется?
— Чего?
— Пятерика рублей.
— Есть.
— Отстегни до понедельника.
— На, возьми.
— Наш человек. Ну, до скорого тогда.
— Пока.

Девушки в общежитии обожали Пита: красивый был гад. Он с ними всегда был галантен, щедр и смешлив. Но предпочтение отдавал Свете — статной надменной красавице, которую называл почему-то Дусей. Я как-то спросил у него, откуда такая путаница. Он мне ответил в своей манере: «Песню Любэ про Дусю-агрегат слышал?» Я кивнул. А он: «Ну так вот мне она очень нравится, и я Светку в шутку так называю. Она не обижается». Одевался Пит очень модно, с шиком, от него всегда пахло дорогим французским парфюмом. Как-то на очередном заседании комитета партии университета был поставлен вопрос о том, что он занимается спекуляцией — фарцовкой, как тогда говорили. Пит явился чисто выбритым, хорошо пахнущим. Одет он был в простой костюм советского производства, хоть и добротно сшитый. Все обвинения он отрицал, ничего не признавал и настаивал на фальсификации фактов. Тогда обратились с вопросом ко мне о поведении Золотарева в общежитии. Я уверенно ответил, что ничего подобного никогда за своим товарищем по блоку не замечал. Ему влепили какое-то предупреждение и отпустили. В общежитии он поблагодарил меня, пожал руку и сказал:
— Вовчик, если какой-нибудь прикид фирменный надумаешь приобрести, обращайся: я тебе по дешевке все достану.

Когда я по направлению университета работал переводчиком с группой испанских студентов, в мои обязанности входило буквально все — от организации культурных мероприятий до решения вопросов питания. В этом последнем мне очень помог Пит. Он был завсегдатаем всех шикарных гостиниц и ресторанов для иностранцев. С его помощью я спокойно бронировал банкетные залы на целый вечер, доставал билеты на любую из самых престижных дискотек в Минске. Несколько студентов из Сарагосы попросили о поездке в Санкт-Петербург. Я рассказал об этом Питу.
— Без проблем, Вовчик. Свозим нопасаранов в город Ленина. Только скажи мне, амиго, которая из трех вот этих девчонок свободна? Я смотрю, ты с Росой тесно общаешься, а с остальные две свободны?
— У Асусены любовь с Кузнецом.
— Понял, а третью, блондинистую, как зовут?
— Саграрио.
— Отлично, возьму на абордаж. Потом пригодится. А как ты Росу подцепил? Она ничего такая!
С Росой я сошелся близко, потому что я каждое утро был вынужден ходить с ней в поликлинику: у девушки появилась какая-то сыпь на коже. Она действительно была очень привлекательной: черноволосая, стройная, с яркой красивой улыбкой. Мы подолгу разговаривали обо всем на свете, заодно и мой испанский становился лучше.  Как-то после ужина в гостинице «Юбилейная» она подвыпила немного, сослалась на недомогание и напросилась на ночь ко мне в общежитие. Но тут возникла проблема — к ней приклеилась Асусена — веснушчатая малорослая толстушка. И пока я договаривался с друзьями по комнате о том, чтобы они смотались переночевать куда-нибудь, девушки долго о чем-то спорили в коридоре общежития, стали даже покрикивать друг на друга. Мимо проходил Юра Кузнецов. Постоял в сторонке, послушал и заглянул ко мне в комнату.
— Слушай, Вован, они сейчас там драться начнут, честное слово!
— Почему?
— Тебя никак поделить не могут.
— От, блин! Юрсан, выручай, займись Асусеной, а?
— Сделаем, надо ведь предотвратить международный скандал.
Приглашение в Испанию мне сделала Роса, Кузнецову — Асусена, ну а Пит приехал в Сарагосу после нас с Юрой через полгода по настоянию Саграрио: русоволосая пышногрудая красотка клялась всеми святыми, что жить без Пети не может.

Спустя много лет мы разговорились с Питом на эту тему. Он из Сарагосы уехал на юг Испании, но иногда приезжал по делам или просто в гости. Сидели мы с ним в ресторане за ужином, на который он пригласил Сусанну — мою будущую жену. Он, как всегда, стал хвалиться — деньгами, машинами, и, конечно же, успехом у женщин. Сусанна как раз отлучилась.
— А вообще, Вовчик, я все больше и больше влюбляюсь в свою жену, Свету. Это сколько же она вытерпела со мной! Но мы вместе, и я ей очень благодарен.
— Что это ты такой сентиментальный вдруг?
— Из-за Сусанны.
— А причем тут она?
— Она своим взглядом и отношением к тебе-дурынде, напомнила мне Светку мою. Я поэтому и захотел, чтобы мы только втроем были сегодня.
— Правильно сделал, не хватало нам еще одной Саграрио.
— А… эта. Ну да. Хотела захомутать, да не вышло. Все наврала тогда про беременность. Я ведь еще в Минске ей обмолвился об отце-генерале и своих планах на большой бизнес в Испании.
— Я в курсе.
— Как бы там ни было, я никому и никогда не позволю оскорблять свою жену, и посвящать ее в детали моих похождений. Хотя она и сама, наверное, знает, что я не ангел.
— Знает. Ее при мне попытались жены наших друзей просветить насчет твоих побед. Знаешь, что она ответила?
— ?
— Он, по крайней мере, способен одержать победу.

Потом он исчез. Сусанна не раз спрашивала меня о полюбившемся ей Пите. Она считала его настоящим джентльменом, хорошим другом и умным человеком. Я не знал, что ответить: сам терялся в догадках. В Испании как раз разразился громкий скандал о русской мафии, скупавшей недвижимость в Марбелье, и последовавших массовых арестах. А Золотарев жил в этом городе. Я со своим маленьким сынишкой был у него в гостях пару лет назад и о мафии знал не понаслышке.
Объявился он совершенно неожиданно. Я уже лежал в госпитале после аварии и обдумывал свою предстоящую жизнь в инвалидной коляске. Зазвонил телефон, на экране высветился незнакомый номер. Я ответил.
— Вовчик, братан, ну как ты? Что врачи говорят?
— Привет, Пит. Говорят, что не смогу я больше ходить. А ты куда пропал?
— Из тюрьмы недавно вышел, загребли под раздачу.
— А Света с тобой?
— Да. Она всегда со мной. У меня второй сын родился!
— Красавец, и она молодчина! Я рад, честно.
— Вовчик, я сейчас развернусь тут немного, наведу справки, как тебе помочь. Что-нибудь придумаем, вот увидишь.
В госпитале я провалялся полгода, каждую неделю мне звонил Пит.
И снова исчез.

Я выписался из госпиталя, попал в другой, начал ездить в Москву на лечение стволовыми клетками. Пита и след простыл. Однажды, листая Фейсбук, я наткнулся на его профиль и написал ему в мессенджер. Звонок раздался через минуту.
— А я тебе все звоню-звоню, ты постоянно вне сети.
— Да я в Москве теперь больше живу, чем в Испании, Пит.
Мы разговорились. Я рассказал, как продвигается моя реабилитация, чего добился за десять лет поездок в московскую клинику, пожаловался на дороговизну лечения.
— А я сейчас живу на Канарских островах, авиационную компанию создал, мотаюсь в Африку постоянно. В феврале ты будешь в Сарагосе?
— Да.
— Все, забиваем стрелку на двадцать третье февраля, я приеду, деньжат тебе подкину, братан.
— Буду ждать тебя, Пит.
— До встречи, Вовчик.
Он повесил трубку и исчез. Теперь уже навсегда. Рак простаты.
Сегодня, седьмого марта 2021 года ему исполнилось бы шестьдесят лет.

08.03.2021, 11:13
- Володя, по какому праву ты публикуешь мою личную переписку с тобой? И как ты посмел написать этот отвратительный рассказ, в котором нет ни слова правды? Пит никогда не был твоим другом, а ты, оказывается, еще омерзительнее, чем я думала.

08.03.2021, 12:01
- Света, когда я писал этот рассказ, то несколько дней подряд пытался связаться с тобой по мессенджеру, звонил тебе по телефону, но ты не отвечала. В любом случае, убираю все публикации. Прости, я меньше всего хотел тебя обидеть.

09.03.2021, 07:05
- Я убрал рассказ из всех социальных сетей.
- Молодец.

----------


## Khomitchouk

Немедицинское заключение
Владимир Хомичук
Первый человек, которого я увидел в госпитале, был не врач. Это был священник.
— Как ты себя чувствуешь, сын мой?
— Не знаю, а где я?
— Ты в специализированном госпитале для больных с травмой спинного мозга.
— Значит, поэтому я не могу пошевелить ни ногами, ни руками?
— Скорее всего, да.
— Я больше не смогу ходить?
— Не могу тебе сказать точно: я не врач.
— А кто вы?
— Служитель отца нашего Иисуса.
— Простите, я православный, а не католик. Вы палатой ошиблись, наверное.
— Нет, сын мой, не ошибся я. Бог у нас у всех один. На все воля его. Я пришел донести до тебя его слово.
— Я вообще неверующий.
— В горести многие уверовали, ты не единственный.
— Я хочу сначала поговорить с врачами.
— Только в смирении обретешь ты помощь божью.
— Да какую помощь?
— В трудностях твоей новой жизни.
— Ничего не понимаю.
— И в коляске можно обрести счастье, если уверовать.
— Какой коляске? О чем вы говорите?
— Инвалидной…
— Отец, закройте дверь.
— Сейчас, сын мой, сейчас. Тебе дует?
— Нет, но вы закройте ее. Со стороны коридора, пожалуйста.

----------


## Khomitchouk

Мон амур
Владимир Хомичук
(Признание в любви или исповедь прелюбодея)

Mon amour, лет семнадцать я тебя так называю. В последнее время стал часто обращаться к тебе по-русски, восклицая по поводу и без: «Любовь моя». Когда ты злишься на меня, то упрекаешь: «Хватит повторять уже mon amour да mon amour, а ничего такого в твоём поведении я что-то не наблюдаю». Тогда, чтобы ещё больше подразнить тебя или самому защититься, я, как всегда, отмахиваюсь: «Да, ты права — это у тебя кличка такая».
Мне уже пятьдесят лет. Прошло двадцать пять с тех пор, как мы познакомились. Многое из того, что я напишу сейчас, ты уже знаешь: никогда мне не удавалось укрыться от твоих расспросов-допросов, умеешь же ты всё-таки вытянуть из меня почти всё до капельки. Почти. Ницше высказался по этому поводу вот как: «По-настоящему близкий человек — это тот, кто знает твоё прошлое, верит в твоё будущее, а сейчас принимает тебя таким, какой ты есть». Я не раз тебе повторял, что каждый человек имеет право на свой затаённый уголок, куда доступ всем остальным людским особям строго ограничен. В русском языке есть слово, которое хорошо отражает то, о чём я сейчас говорю (но не только, а в данном случае не столько), — «исподнее». Это не грязное белье, нет. Это слово берет начало от древнерусского «исподъ», то есть «низ». Но не хочу сейчас углубляться в серьёзный разговор. Скажем так: очень просто всё. Вверху у человека что? Голова. А внизу? Нет, не ноги. А то, что между ними. Опять я за свои шуточки. Как ты говоришь? Скабрезные? Ну, да ладно. Не это важно.
Когда меня поздравляли с пятидесятилетием, один наш общий знакомый, профессор, сказал мне, что в этом возрасте жизнь мыслящего человека только начинается, что меня очень многое ждёт впереди и что я сам в этом скоро начну убеждаться. Привёл пример из своей жизни, говорил убедительно, красочно. Я ему, конечно же, не поверил. А зря. Теперь, когда прошло всего-то десять месяцев, сложных, надо сказать, очень бурных и недобрых, я стал вспоминать его слова. И несмотря на то, что он в последствии причинил мне огромную человеческую боль, обманув и предав меня, должен признать его правоту. Меня, наверное, действительно очень многое ждёт впереди — я обрёл тебя и начал становиться другим. Но речь сейчас не о том.
За все эти годы у меня было много женщин, разных, была жена даже. Ты, впрочем, знаешь. Но не обо всём и не обо всех. Первый раз я влюбился в третьем классе средней школы. Это была очень бурная любовь. С соперниками и противостоянием её родителей, которые отгоняли меня по ночам от окна их деревенского дома. После того, как я врезал сопернику по челюсти и сбил его с ног в ответ на вызов «поговорить» — современную дуэль — десятилетняя дульсинея позволила мне прикоснуться к её устам. Это было сногсшибательно, восхитительно, испепеляюще! С этого момента я полюбил всех женщин, всех вообще. Существа, способные доставлять подобное наслаждение одним лишь прикосновением губ не могут быть ничем иным, как чудом. Я и до сих пор так думаю, кстати. Со вариациями и отступлениями, конечно, но все женщины мне представляются произведениями искусства, ходячими картинами — смотрел бы и смотрел, не отрываясь.
Потом меня перевели в другую школу, городскую. Трагедия. Но длилась она недолго, потому что меня усадили за парту с самой красивой девочкой в классе. Тогда я изведал горечь безответной любви: она не обращала на меня никакого внимания.
За неимением возможности, как выражались тогда с трибун, я направил свой взор на одну из старшеклассниц. Вернее, на её выпуклости в грудном отделе. Признался в любви и был удостоен. Прикосновения к оным! Я чуть сознание тогда не потерял, клянусь всеми святыми. В общем, гормональное развитие моё напоминало извержение вулкана, как и у большинства здоровых молодых людей, впрочем. Снова был вызван на дуэль и избит — старшеклассник был выше меня на голову. Я ему потом отомстил. Специально в секцию каратэ для этого записался и пять лет вынашивал идею мести. После окончания школы, на дискотеке засандалил ему «маваши» (удар такой — ногой в башку) и успокоился наконец.
Женился я по любви, как мне тогда казалось, на первой девушке, которая отдалась мне целиком и полностью. Но и изменять ей начал сразу после свадьбы. Вернее, после армии, ведь после свадьбы меня сразу забрали в ряды... Дело нелегкое, тяжелое даже, очень. А для полового становления мужчины так и губительное, вредное, я бы сказал. Картины-то ходят вокруг потрясающие: жёны и дочки офицеров, стенографистки всякие, поварихи. В общем, чума! В армии я познакомился с одним студентом из Москвы, он на военных сборах в нашей части оказался. Подружились и сразу после армии он пригласил меня в гости. В поезде познакомился с украинкой средних лет. Чернобровой, как полагается. Телефон оставила, договорились о встрече. Друг мой из Москвы, как и обещал, поселил меня у себя в съёмной квартире, закупил шампанского и смылся по своим «студенческим» делам, а я тут же стал названивать дивчине. С тех пор я шампанского и не люблю, даже настоящего, с твоей родины, французского. Выпил я тогда шампанского марки «Советское» ну очень много. Взбодриться хотел, а получилось, наоборот. Оплошал, ничего у меня с кубанской казачкой не вышло по причине физического не...состояния. Опозорился, в общем. И испугался. Потом у меня ещё несколько таких же конфузов было. Я затосковал.
Лечил меня ещё один мой друг, тоже армейский. Он и сейчас мне друг, и ты его знаешь. Теперь он стал довольно-таки знаменитым художником, а в армии штамповал плакаты с призывами. Так вот, после моего звонка и плаксивого признания в затянувшемся фиаско он тут же пригласил меня на свадьбу. На свою. С будущей женой, кстати, познакомил его я. Дело было на пляже. Рядом с нами загорали две девушки. Чёрненькая и беленькая. Брюнетка и блондинка, я хотел сказать. Потом они встали, чтобы пойти искупаться. Мы, как всегда, стали любоваться картинами. И тут я заметил, что армейский мой товарищ стал меняться в цвете: побелел сначала, потом покраснел, а в конце стал каким-то тускло-зелёным. Пришлось долго его убеждать, откачивать уговорами о том, что надо бы подойти, познакомиться. Ноль по фазе. Оробел товарищ, а старше меня на пять лет: его в армию забрали после окончания театрально-художественного института. Я спрашиваю:
— Мне какую на себя брать?
— Брюн, — отвечает и опять молчит, как сыч.
— Щас сделаем, — говорю и направляюсь к только что вышедшим из недр озера дианам:
— Девушки, спасите парня! Он молодой, но очень талантливый художник. Был настолько сражён вашей красотой, что онемел. Ничего не говорит, у него дар речи отняло. И парализовало, двигаться не может. Давайте подойдём, попробуем вернуть его к жизни совместными усилиями. Он потом вам каждой по портрету организует. Я проконтролирую.
Девчонки переглянулись, рассмеялись и согласились. Весь вечер мы провели вместе, а через месяц художник сделал блондинистой фее предложение.
Теперь пригласил на свадьбу и пообещал, что вылечит.
Я приехал в ресторан, где проходило торжество и был «пририсован» к даме. После окончания празднества она пригласила меня домой и действительно излечила. Враз. Опытная была, умелица.
Ну, и потом много всего было, сама знаешь, чего, как поёт твой любимый Расторгуев в замечательной песне «Свои». Всё это я рассказываю тебе не для того, чтобы побахвалиться и произвести впечатление. Никаким дон жуаном и любителем клубнички я не был. Хочу поделиться с тобой и во многом признаться, вот и всё. В Испанию я приехал, будучи женатым. Перед отъездом у нас родился сын. Это меня не остановило, потому что в моей стране становилось опасно жить. И я удрал, через год перевёз жену с годовалым сыном. Вместе мы прожили одиннадцать или двенадцать лет и развелись. Тяжелая история, не хочу сейчас об этом говорить.
Очень много написано книг и картин, снято фильмов и ведётся досужих псевдоинтеллектуальных разговоров о женской красоте и её предназначении в этом мире.
Мне часто приходилось быть сторонним слушателем подобных разглагольствований, где пафосные ораторы изощряются в сюрреалистичном описании простой вещи — вы, женщины, не такие, как мы. Вы другие, мы устроены по-разному, поэтому нас и тянет друг к другу. Так устроен мир, такова природа. Ух, какой я штамп только что отчеканил! Самому смешно стало. К чему я всё это? Думаю, что хотел сказать тебе о том, что мне давно уже претит тема мужского превосходства, с одной стороны, и феминизма, с другой. Если не вламывается насилие в сожитие этих двух начал, то проблема исчезает сама по себе. А все мои мужланские шутки-прибаутки, которые ты слышишь от меня, — не более, чем самозащита перед натиском этой самой женской красоты. Твоей в данном случае.
Давай попробуем вспомнить, как мы встретились и подружились. Ведь твоя красота подбиралась ко мне исподволь, изнутри. Я устроился на работу в университет и стал преподавать русский язык. Ты носила большие аляповатые очки, которые совсем тебя не красили. Да и не обращал я тогда особого внимания на тебя. Мне понравилось говорить с тобой. Может быть, потому что французская культура сродни русской в большей степени, чем испанская. Ты не то, чтобы выражала схожие мысли или соглашалась с моими взглядами. У тебя подход к осмысливанию происходящего другой, не испанский. Он более близок мне. Поэтому и нравилось нам подолгу ходить пешком и болтать. И тембр твоего голоса тоже завораживал. Мы оба много курим и поэтому говорим с хрипотцой, а ты еще и грассируешь так забавно иногда. Твой интерес к русской истории, обычаям и жизненным привычкам был искренним, неподдельным. Это тоже импонировало мне. Ты многого не понимала в наших славянских ухватках и смешно их истолковывала. Я смеялся и называл тебя недалёкой. Тогда в тебе разжигалась французская революция, и ты поносила русского супостата на чём свет стоит.
Хочу привести здесь ещё одну цитату, она длинная, но мне очень нравится. Как Довлатов, этого не сказал бы никто: «У хорошего человека отношения с женщинами всегда складываются трудно. А я человек хороший. Заявляю без тени смущения, потому что гордиться тут нечем. От хорошего человека ждут соответствующего поведения. К нему предъявляют высокие требования. Он тащит на себе ежедневный мучительный груз благородства, ума, прилежания, совести, юмора. А затем его бросают ради какого-нибудь отъявленного подонка. И этому подонку рассказывают, смеясь, о нудных добродетелях хорошего человека».
Так вот, я вообще – ангел. Именно поэтому меня и бросила жена.
Как-то постепенно ты стала привлекать меня. Очки сменила, что ли. Или похорошела с годами. Удивительное дело: есть люди, которые с годами становятся краше (и мужчины, и женщины). Большинство же из нас блекнет и тускнеет. Многие растут в размерах. В ширину. Как я, например. Ты же стала гораздо красивее, чем тогда, так много лет назад. Я очень хорошо помню, как обольстил тебя и затащил на... полку. Мы были в Киеве, куда я привёз вас, моих студентов, и один знакомый оставил мне ключ от своего офиса. Всё бы хорошо, но кровати там не было. А я уже давно задумал покушение. Оказалось, что офис был большой, и лихие предприниматели в одной из комнат оборудовали сауну. Ты долго не могла прийти в себя – офис с сауной! Удивление твоё сменилось ступором, когда спустя некоторое время в эту сауну, где мы с тобой уединились, ворвались милиционеры с автоматами. Мы едва успели одеться, заслышав шум взламываемой двери, и очутились под дулами трёх АКМ. Ох и болван же я! Мой приятель предупредил ведь, что всё здание находится под сигнализацией, даже код дал от неё, а я забыл. Это сейчас мы хохочем при воспоминании о нашем аресте и последующем допросе, но тогда было не до смеха.
Ты долго не могла привыкнуть к моим выкрутасам. И когда кто-нибудь говорил, в шутку или всерьёз: «И как ты только терпишь его?», ты лишь улыбалась и пожимала плечами. А я вторил и подливал масла в огонь:
— Я тоже этого не понимаю. Мне самому это не удаётся — выносить такого придурка — а ты воинственно противостоишь!
— Это потому, что ты смешной и слабый, тебе хочется помочь. Всего лишь, — отвечала ты и смеялась.

Ты не раз помогала мне. А недавно практически спасла. От разорения. Я ударился в биржевые торги и проиграл огромные деньги. Если бы не ты, меня бы посадили в пожизненную долговую яму. Неправда, что её не существует в современном мире. Она есть, только называется по-другому — долгосрочный кредит под залог имущества. Ты не деньги мне вернула, а заставила меня найти решение, разбудила во мне померкшую способность думать быстро и предприимчиво. И я взялся за бизнес и стал писать. Мне хочется этим заниматься. Вот и сейчас пишу, не знаю даже, что. Но мне это нравится.
Потому что мне нравишься ты. Не хочу расставаться с тобой. Будь со мной всегда. Пожалуйста, mon amour.

----------


## Khomitchouk

Рожденный помогать
Владимир Хомичук
По мотивам дружеской исповеди Р. Амстиславского

Мальчик был скорее удивлен, чем напуган: ноги плохо слушались, бегать он не мог, да и ходил с трудом, прихрамывал. Как-то он спросил у мамы:
— А почему у меня не получается, как у всех? Что со мной? В чем я виноват?
— Ни в чем ты не виноват, Рома. Тебе прививку от полиомиелита сделали, когда ты еще совсем маленьким был. Годик с лишним, да. Так вот, пошло там у врачей что-то не так, и она дала осложнения.
— Прививку от поли… чего?
— От болезни такой, когда детки ни руками, ни ногами двигать не могут.
— У меня с руками проблем нет, — выпучил глаза мальчишка, оглядывая ладони и шевеля пальцами.
— И с ногами не было бы, но так уж случилось, сынок. Главное, живой ты и смышленый у нас. Ты только не кручинься, учись хорошо, и все у тебя в жизни получится.
Мамины слова глубоко засели в сознании ребенка. «Реветь и жаловаться я точно не буду!», — подумал он, сжимая кулаки.
Им с мамой пришлось много ездить по стране: папа умер, когда Ромке было всего-то год с хвостиком, а ему нужна была специальная физиотерапия и грязевые ванны. Так он попал на Северный Кавказ, где жила его бабушка. У бабули был свой собственный дом, старенький совсем уже. Увидев его, Рома сразу сказал: «Я буду его чинить!» Он был поздним ребенком и единственным мужчиной в семье. Это заставило с детства принимать вот такие волевые решения.
 Ему захотелось побольше узнать о своих родственниках, он начал приставать ко всем с расспросами. В разговорах с бабушкой узнал, что дедушка до революции служил в царской армии, был унтер-офицером и служил в Тифлисе, а после Великой Октябрьской вступил в ряды Красной армии и переехал с женой, то бишь бабушкой, в Ставропольский край, в этом самый дом, где они сейчас находились.
Здесь мальчик познакомился с двумя ребятами, Гариком и Лешкой. Первый был из зажиточной семьи, вырос в двухэтажном особняке, у отца — местной милицейской шишки — была собственная машина (предмет особой роскоши по тем временам). Гарик щеголял в джинсах и модных кроссовках. Лешка же рос в простой рабочей семье, ничем таким особенным похвастать не мог. По прошествии лет Роман совершенно случайно встретился с ним на каком-то деловом приеме, едва узнал в директоре крупной фирмы приятеля детства, они разговорились, речь зашла и о Гарике.
— Гарик наш искурился сперва, а потом и на иглу подсел, совсем плохо ему сейчас, — сказал Алексей. Роман и ответить-то ничего не смог от удивления и досады.
Так вот, в первый класс Рома пошел в Георгиевске. Ходить в школу ему нравилось: там было интересно, друзья, девчонки красивые такие, предметы интересные всякие — история, например, его очень увлекла. После уроков он бегал смотреть на памятники и старинные здания: все пытался представить себе, как царь Ираклий Второй подписывал Георгиевский трактат между Россией и Грузией.
Второй класс пришелся на Махачкалу. Рома с удивлением узнал, что раньше город назывался Петровск-Порт. Старики-дагестанцы утверждали, что во время Персидского похода тут был лагерь самого Петра Первого. В книжках Ромка прочитал, что раньше в городе существовало только четыре улицы. В центральной части они были вымощены булыжником и освещались керосиновыми фонарями. Здесь располагались каменные и кирпичные дома, в которых жили чиновники, офицеры и священнослужители, богатые горожане. На остальных улицах царила непролазная грязь, а летом — пыль, тучи мух и комаров. От бани была прорыта канава, по которой грязная вода стекала в море. В городе одиноко ютилась всего одна библиотека с несколькими тысячами книг, зато повсюду было свыше двух десятков питейных заведений.
А после революции город переименовали и благоустроили.
Но больше всего в детстве мальчика поразил другой город — Баку, где он закончил уже четвертый класс. В Баку повсюду была уйма кафе, там он с приятелями глотал мороженое и облизывался от удовольствия. Какая вкуснятина! А вечерами, когда палящее солнце уходило за горизонт, люди собирались на набережной и отдыхали от тяжелого жаркого дня. Вечерами пили чай в хрустальных стаканчиках. Он сразу понял, что чай имеет особое значение для местных жителей. В любом азербайджанском доме ему, как и любым другим гостям, первым делом предлагали этот напиток. Застолье всегда начиналось с чая, им же оно и заканчивалось. Ромка полюбил пить его из национальной посуды — стакана «армуду», который по форме напоминал грушу, а само слово и переводилось так же. Такие чаепития продолжались до поздней ночи, взрослые играли в нарды и шахматы, гортанно переговаривались друг с другом.
Там же в Баку он полюбил фотографию. Днем на улицах было много фотографов, которые снимали детей и отдыхающих, они все знали мальчишку Рому, и дарили ему свои работы. Вообще, все люди здесь были очень гостеприимные, добрые. В Баку не было привычки закрывать двери на ключ. А любого человека, который приходил с визитом, сначала сажали за стол, угощали чаем, а потом уже спрашивали, к кому он пришел, и чем нужно помочь.
На набережной был виден морской порт, туда приплывали большие красивые паромы. Вот бы прокатиться по морю на таком пароме! Однажды они с мамой купили билеты и отправились в плавание через Каспийское море. Паром был огромный, как восьмиэтажный дом. Внутрь его заезжали составы поездов и грузовые машины. Ух ты! Они прошли в шикарную двухместную каюту и даже не заметили, как паром отчалил от берега. Весь вечер и ночь они плыли, а утром следующего дня прибыли в Туркмению, город Красноводск. Назывался он так в честь залива, в водах которого было много планктона с отчётливым розовым оттенком. Ещё раньше здесь был форт русской армии Шагадам, предназначавшийся для укрощения туркменских кочевников.
В школе Рому неожиданно привлекла еще и физика почему-то. Уж очень занимательно было представлять окружающий мир с другой, невидимой стороны. Особенно восхищало все, что касается энергии. Когда его спрашивали, почему, он отвечал, что энергетика — это сила, которая двигает мир вперед. Занимался он усердно, и именно раннее увлечение физикой и другими точными науками изменила всю его жизнь: повзрослев, любопытный мальчик превратился в энергичного мужчину, стал предпринимателем и учредил процветающую компанию, работающую в сфере энергетики.
Но произошло это гораздо позже, сейчас же Роман, уже юноша, стал очень часто призадумываться. Ведь в силу того, что передвигался он на костылях, зачастую приходилось сталкиваться с отвержением, презрительным снисхождением к себе… и к другим людям, которым было еще труднее: они жили в инвалидных колясках. «Ну как же так! Почему так мало понимания, терпимости вокруг?», — кричал он беззвучно внутри себя и не находил ответа. И тогда постепенно в голове начала зреть решимость изменить мир и общество, хотя бы рядом с собой, с тем местом, где он живет. Паренек решил помогать инвалидам, детям, да и просто обездоленным людям. Но что он может? «Надо начинать с самого себя!», — пронеслось в голове. С этого момента Роман стал действовать. Он получил прекрасное высшее образование, заочно окончил торгово-экономический университет и поступил в высшую школу психологии. Затем пришлось работать.
Вообще-то обеспечивать себя он начал уже давно, еще в юношестве. Его всегда привлекала фотография, и как искусство, и как жизненный промысел. Так что начал он с профессии фотографа. Жил Роман тогда в Киеве, очень полюбил этот город, неустанно щелкал Крещатик, Киево-Печорскую Лавру, фонтаны на знаменитой киевской «пейзажке» и людей на их фоне. Люди в Киеве оказались открытыми, радушными, с юмором. Интересно было сравнивать разные национальности — белорусов, русских и украинцев, например. Ведь и в Минске он побывал, а в Москве родился и прожил там довольно долгое время. Он искренне считал, да и сейчас так думает, что эти народы братские, во многом схожие, и делить им нечего.
Помыкавшись с множеством рабочих мест и там и сям, Роман решил взбираться на гору финансовой самодостаточности. «А то, как же я людям помогать стану без гроша в кармане? Я, скорее всего для этого и родился, другого и не хочу вовсе», — размышлял он, прокручивая в мозгу короткометражный план создания собственной строительной компании. И создал, было это в 1999 году, перед началом нового столетия, нового века и в его жизни — трудовой, личной и другой (общественно-политической), о которой постоянно стал думать в последнее время. Начало бизнеса было трудным, как и все в те годы. Поэтому Роман приобрел себе грузовичок «Газель» и давай гонять его по стране, перевозя самые разнообразные товары и грузы. Работы он не чурался никакой: родители c детства привили ему науку о том, что любая профессия, какой-бы она не была, дворника или врача, требует уважительного отношения к себе, а еще лучше — любви. Если она есть, тебе обязательно воздастся.
Шли годы, мир менялся, родная страна тоже. Очень. Настало время пускать основательные корни. Он уже был женат, подрастали собственные дети. Роман переехал в Пензу, учредил там электромеханический завод, стал его генеральным директором и принялся налаживать производство электротехнического оборудования трансформаторных подстанций. Бизнес закрутился. И тут ему, неугомонному и ни на минуту не забывшему о своем главном предназначении, пришла в голову мысль о том, что завод — это и есть та ступенька, которая позволит ему узнать реальные потребности нуждающихся в помощи простых людей, особенно инвалидов. Он ринулся в общественную жизнь.
Это оказалось захватывающим. Ведь сделать надо так много — благоустроить дома для людей с ограниченными физическими возможностями, наладить их быт, дать им возможность заниматься плаванием и другими видами спорта, ездить на экскурсии. У себя на заводе Роман взялся за проект по ремонту инвалидных колясок. Он сам видел в поездках по городу и близлежащим поселкам, как мучаются люди от поломок в этом жизненно важном для них транспорте и нехватке ремонтных мастерских. Ему подумалось, а пусть рабочими будут сами инвалиды, они как никто разбираются в тонкостях этого дела. Так и сделал, теперь на заводе стали заниматься бесплатным ремонтом инвалидных кресел и последующей их доставкой по необходимым адресам. А еще здесь изготавливают и устанавливают пандусы, и для конкретных людей, и для общественных зданий.
В общем, его собственная жизнь набирала стремительные обороты, и он стал задумываться о политике, вернее, о своей причастности ко всему, что происходит в родной стране. Особенным образом на него влияли дети. Напоминали ему о своем собственном опыте. Неповинные ни в чем, жаждущие радостных мгновений, эти маленькие существа заставили его своими большеглазыми взглядами взяться за организацию праздников, концертов, спектаклей, соревнований и экскурсий для них. Он полюбил дарить детям с ограниченными возможностями подарки на Новый год.
Вскоре Роман Амстиславский вступил в партию «Единая Россия» и с 2018 года является помощником депутата Законодательного Собрания Пензенской области. Его назначили советником губернатора на общественных началах по делам инвалидов.

----------


## Khomitchouk

Документальную повесть "Паренек" можно приобрести тут :  https://www.litres.ru/vladimir-anato...vest-51385069/

----------


## Khomitchouk

Руки прочь от Кубы!
Владимир Хомичук
К моему столику в баре «Ла Бодегита дель Медио» подошел мужчина средних лет. Он извинился и попросил разрешения разделить со мной свободное место. Я кивнул. Неприметная с виду кафешка, как всегда, была забита людьми до предела: тем, кто хочет получить нетривиальные ощущения от Гаваны и от Кубы в целом — именно сюда. Это место с исключительной атмосферой. И раскрывает свои козыри уже при самом входе. Обстановка здесь очень по-гавански домашняя. Не зря тут любил сидеть, попивая любимый мохито, Эрнест Хэмигуэй. Бар-ресторан, чье название в переводе означает «Винный погребок в центре» располагается в Старом городе, на улочке Эмпедрадо, недалеко от знаменитого гаванского собора. Тут есть традиция — никогда не красить стены, поскольку каждая является произведением искусства, запечатлевшим исторические события и автографы знаменитых личностей. Кто тут только не побывал!
— Меня зовут Диего. И раз уж мне выпала сегодня роль оккупанта, позволь пригласить тебя на стаканчик мохито, — сказал он, улыбаясь.
— Ну что ж, буду совсем не против, — ответил я.
Диего встал, с трудом протиснулся к барной стойке, затем вернулся с двумя стаканами этого восхитительного напитка. Держал он их в поднятых кверху руках, защищая от случайных толчков.
— Вот, удалось не разлить ни капли.
— Отлично. Давайте выпьем за знакомство. Владимир, — представился я.
— Владеющий миром, значит.
— Вы знаете русский?
— Немного. Я учился в Москве.
— Вы журналист, скорее всего.
— Да, и давай перейдем на «ты».
— Хорошо.
— А как ты догадался?
— У тебя вид газетчика, а не военного или инженера.
— Физиономист ты, однако.
— Да нет, просто сюда в основном люди искусства ходят. Я имею ввиду кубинцев, а не иностранцев.
— Ты прав, мы очень любим здесь собираться и болтать обо всем на свете.
— Я тоже люблю поговорить и послушать.
— Замечательно! Я боялся, что буду неправильно истолкован, если начну задавать вопросы, касающиеся твоей страны.
— Я спокойно отвечу на все твои вопросы, Диего. Но и ты не обессудь. У меня их тоже много накопилось за полгода.
— Ты здесь всего лишь полгода? И так хорошо говоришь по-испански?
— Я его в институте изучаю, а здесь на практике.
— Ясно. Тогда нам обоим будет интересно.
— Думаю, что да.
Просидели мы с моим новым знакомым до самого закрытия. Диего расспрашивал о перестройке, я интересовался его мнением о настроениях молодежи на Кубе. Это было в конце восьмидесятых годов прошлого столетия. Боже, как летит время! Кажется, вчера ведь все было. Я прекрасно помню этого веселого, интеллигентного и очень любознательного журналиста. Могу закрыть глаза и мысленно увидеть его образ. Он поразил меня тогда своими суждениями о происходящем в мире. В отличие от многих других соотечественников Диего не спешил приветствовать и одобрять реформы Горбачева, осторожно высказывался насчет того, что рушится большая сильная держава. Несколько раз употребил слова «развал» и «распродажа», касаясь темы нововведений в Советском Союзе.
— Мне очень странно это от тебя слышать. Можно сказать, я впервые встречаюсь с такой точкой зрения, а что ты думаешь об обстановке в твоей собственной стране? — спросил я.
— Я совсем не собирался тебя в чем-то убеждать, просто делюсь своими соображениями. И во многом потому, что очень беспокоюсь о будущем своей родины.
— Что именно тебя настораживает?
— Куба – единственная страна в мире, посмевшая и сумевшая противостоять американскому гиганту под самым его носом. И во многом благодаря советской поддержке. Нам придется очень трудно без вас.
— А с чего ты взял, что мы не будем больше вам помогать?
— Потому что вы, скорее всего, скоро сами станете капиталистами.
— Ну ты даешь! После многолетнего, почти векового системного строя это вряд ли возможно.
— Тем не менее, все к тому идет, по-моему.
Бар уже закрывался, мы стали прощаться. Договорились встретиться на следующий день, но как-то не пришлось. Первое слово, которое вбивается в память людям, приезжающим на Кубу и не знающим испанского языка, — это «маньяна». Значение слова очень простое: «завтра», но весьма неточное в кубинской интерпретации, относительное, я бы сказал. Обещанная маньяна может наступить через два, три, а то и четыре дня. С Диего она вообще не объявилась.
Общежитие, в котором я обитал, состояло из двух корпусов, их разделяла огромная терраса, выходившая прямо к морю. Там собиралась студенческая братия после занятий в университете. Помню, как по приезду на Кубу я отправился туда на разведку. Первое, что меня поразило, — это огромное количество женского пола самого разного посола. Нет, парни, конечно, тоже были, но девушек было очень много. И все они разговаривали. Это сборище прекрасных нимф напоминало весёлое шапито. Белокурые польки забавно перекидывались радостными полушипящими фразами, перемежая их задорным смехом, огненно рыжие чешки о чём-то мило мурлыкали с темнокожими анголками, одетыми в национальные костюмы, напоминавшие картины импрессионистов. Рядом сидели в креслах-качалках или покачивались в шезлонгах загорелые феи из самых разных стран Латинской Америки. Павлиньей походкой прохаживались местные и заезжие островитянки. Со мной тут же попытались завести беседу сразу несколько человек. Это сбило с толку. Не привык я еще к такой открытой, располагающей и ироничной манере общения. Так что отделался несколькими «да» и «нет» и решил смыться пока. Направился к другому корпусу и зашёл в лифт. Он сломался и остановился между седьмым и восьмым этажом. Внутри было полутемно. Свет проникал через зарешёченное полуокошко в верхней части дверной створки. Я попытался кричать и звать на помощь. На лестнице никто не появлялся. То ли все были как раз на террасе, то ли давили сиесту — послеобеденный испанский сон. Простоял я так часа три. Испугался несколько: приближался вечер, да и мысли дурацкие стали одолевать. «Если и здесь произойдёт знаменитая недельная маньяна, то мало тебе не покажется», — думалось мне. В полуокошке вдруг появилось женское личико и со смехом произнесло:
— Что, застрял, красавец? Ну, теперь тебе здесь и ночевать!
— Здравствуйте. Вы не могли бы позвать кого-нибудь на помощь?
— Позвать-то я могу, но до завтра монтёр не появится, ты же знаешь. Или нет?
— Знаю, я с первого корпуса, там недавно это ваше «завтра» семь дней тянулось.
— Ничего, не унывай. Неделя быстро пролетит. С голоду я такому интересному мужчине умереть не дам. Буду каждый день еду приносить.
— Но ведь можно же что-нибудь предпринять! Тут даже и лечь нельзя. Может, вы...
— Да перестань ты мне выкать. Сразу видно, что недавно на Кубу прибыл. Ладно, успокойся, белобрысый. Тебе повезло. Мой дядя и есть тот завтрашний монтёр. Побегу сейчас к нему домой, буду слёзно просить о спасении советского блондина. Час потерпишь?
— Угу.
Вернулась девушка не через час, а спустя два. Несмотря на весёлый, жизнерадостный характер и пулемётную речь, кубинцы всё делают крайне медленно. «А куда спешить? На тот свет всё равно успеем», — отвечают они обычно и весело ухмыляются. То, что меня сразу вычислили как советского верноподданного, не удивительно. Нас здесь много. Кубинцы и знать не знают, что есть русские, белорусы, украинцы, таджики там или армяне. Для них все мы — советские, это национальность у нас такая. Объяснять что-либо бесполезно. И ещё, мы, оказывается, богатые. Приехав из страны, где очереди за дефицитными товарами составляли предмет повседневной действительности, я впервые в жизни увидел очереди за хлебом по распределительным талончикам, которые мне были знакомы лишь по попыткам купить водку. И у нас, советских, есть чеки, которые здесь можно отоварить в специализированных магазинах. Но об этом позже.
Девушку звали Эстер. После пятичасового заточения она пригласила меня к себе на рюмку рома и поболтать-познакомиться.
— Ты из Москвы? Тебя как зовут? Рис будешь? — выпалила она, едва закрыв дверь. И не дожидаясь ответа, поцеловала меня. Впилась губами и не отпускала минуту, а то и больше. В свой корпус я вернулся только на следующий день. Мой друг Саня стал приставать с вопросами. Я отговаривался какой-то чепухой.
— Да хватит тебе, я ж не сдам, — заобижался он.
Пришлось всё рассказать, заручившись обещанием, что никому ни гу-гу. Из головы не лезло предупреждение политработника из посольства во время инструктажа в первый же день пребывания на Кубе: «И это, ребята, не забывайтесь тут особо насчёт личной жизни». Как бы там ни было, но с Эстер я стал встречаться каждый день. В ней меня подкупала жизнерадостность и естественность. Девушка вела себя так, будто знакомы мы целую вечность и вообще живём вместе не первый год. Когда принимала душ, дверь не закрывала. Совершенно нормальным считалось расхаживать по комнате в обнажённом виде. Всё в этой стране было по-другому, проще что ли, без условностей. Кубинцы — счастливые люди. Нет, не так. Они гораздо счастливее всех нас, остальных. Они умеют по-детски радоваться мелочам, наслаждаться немногим. Тем, что есть. Любят хорошо поесть и повеселиться. У них меньше закомплексованности. Занятия сексом — это национальный вид спорта. Как бейсбол, например. Без стадионов, конечно. Ничего постыдного в этом нет. За все полгода на Кубе я никогда ни за кем не ухаживал. Никого не снимал. Снимали меня. И не только меня. Нас, советских студентов. Через месяц почти у всех появились подружки. На занятия в университет мы ходили только первые три недели. Потом забросили и стали изучать испанский язык с личными преподавательницами.
Однажды, после работы переводчиком на очередном фестивале я вернулся в общагу и по привычке отправился к Эстер. Дверь открыл какой-то парень совершенно нефтяного цвета и представился женихом моей возлюбленной. Сама пассия высунулась из-за его плеча и застрочила:
— Ой, Влади, привет! Ты же говорил, что через две недели приедешь, а всего одна прошла. Познакомься, мой будущий муж, Армандо. Красивый, правда?
— Ага, — только и нашёл, что сказать я. Извинился, пролепетал, что зайду в другой раз, и ретировался.
С тех пор мы с Эстер больше не виделись.
Прошло много лет. Я уехал в Испанию, где до сих пор живу. Совсем недавно к нам в переводческую фирму заявилась… Эстер. Она вышла замуж за низкорослого никарагуанца, перебралась на иберийский полуостров и пришла сделать юридический перевод всех своих документов. Увидев меня, вскрикнула то ли от радости, толи от удивления и бросилась целоваться. Потом мы спустились в бар, выпили, поговорили, повспоминали.
— Знаешь, когда ты уехал, в общежитие приходил тот журналист, о котором ты мне рассказывал тогда.
— Диего?
— Да, точно. Ну и память у тебя!
— Профессия обязывает.
— Ясно. Я почему о нем вспомнила? Твоя страна развалилась, на Кубе жить стало очень трудно. И мы встретились с тобой здесь. С ума сойти!
Вскоре Эстер засобиралась и ушла.
А я остался. Закрыл глаза и подумал: «темноволосый, с правильными европейскими чертами лица, улыбчивый Диего был пророком?»

----------


## Khomitchouk

Документальную повесть "Паренек" можно приобрести тут :    https://www.litres.ru/vladimir-anato...alnaya-povest/

----------


## Khomitchouk

Друг.

Владимир Хомичук.

Мы и без слов всегда друг друга понимаем. Так уж повелось ещё с моих школьных времён. Он был старше меня лет на пять, школу уже закончил и работал на химическом заводе каким-то там инженером. По району шла слава, что парень он непростой: интересовался хард-роком, сам виртуозно играл на гитаре, занимался карате. По тем временам – наборчик увлечений действительно неординарный, напряжённый и взрывоопасный, я бы сказал. Он обладал всем тем, чего мне катастрофически не хватало в мои шестнадцать лет: абсолютным музыкальным слухом и умением постоять за себя. Поэтому я и заявился к нему домой. Без предупреждения. Просто позвонил в дверь квартиры, где он жил с родителями.
—Здравствуйте,..—обратился я к мужчине нетрезвого вида, появившемуся в скрипучем проеме.
—Здорово, малец! Чего надо?—пахнУл на меня зловонием дядечка лет пятидесяти с гаком.
—Мне бы с вашим сыном повидаться,..—робко промямлил я.
—А-а,.. С этим недоделком!—прошамкало создание. —Ну проходи, сюда вот. —Гру-у-ня!—Тут к тебе пионэр пришел.
Я постучал в боковую дверь и вошёл внутрь. За письменным столом спиной ко мне сидел молодой человек с длиннющимы светлыми волосами. Он обернулся, поправил круглые очки а-ля Джон Леннон, показал на диван:
—Присаживайся, Вовка! Не робей, я давно тебя поджидаю.
Щуплый, беловолосый лопоухий «Вовка», то бишь я, вытаращил глаза и плюхнулся на диван.
 —А откуда вы меня знаете? —пролепетал я.
—Ну, во-первых, не «вы», а «ты», а во-вторых, кто ж тебя не знает? Ты же первый дискотеки в школе начал устраивать. Музыку хорошую крутишь, комментарии твои по поводу некоторых групп слышал в субботу. Но особенно ты прославился после недавней драки со старшеклассником. Н-да, досталось тебе не хило!
—Я именно поэтому к... тебе и пришёл, Груня. Кстати, что это за имя такое, женское?
—Да не имя это, а кликуха. С детства приклеилась—не отдерёшь. Вон даже папаша меня так кличет. Впрочем, я сомневаюсь, что он помнит, как меня на самом деле зовут.
—Но почему Груня?
—Фамилия моего родного отца—Грунько.
—Ясно. А этот?—я ткнул пальцем в стену.
—Отчим. Алконавт полный.
—Так что насчет?..
—Шотокана?
—?
—Это стиль у нас такой. Завтра пойдём, покажу тебя тренеру. Только никому ни гу-гу. Мы там типа мышцы качаем, а не карате занимаемся. Понял?
—Угу.

Груня научил меня не только драться. Он научил меня... нет... не на гитаре играть. Правильно оформлять свои мысли в произносимые фразы, «одевать» их, как он сам выражался по этому поводу. О чём только мы не говорили! Да обо всём: о кино, музыке, об искусстве вообще, о людях, нам встречавшихся «по жизни», о девушках, о политике, родителях, друзьях, планах на будущее...
По прошествии стольких лет я часто вспоминаю тебя, Груня. И думаю: «Как было бы здорово, если бы у меня на самом деле был такой друг!»

----------


## Khomitchouk

Бегемот.

Владимир Хомичук.

Автор картины "Pippi Longstocking, 2008, acrilic, canvas, 97x146" - Сяргей Грыневіч https://www.facebook.com/sergey.grinevich.3

(Сказка – ложь...)

Жил-был бегемот. Большой, сильный, толстый, но очень добрый. Как и все его собратья, почти всё своё время он проводил в воде. Выбирался на сушу лишь ночью на несколько часов, чтобы поесть чего-нибудь. И ещё он был грустным. Так сложилось. Когда он был маленьким, у него водилось много друзей и подружек. Со временем все куда-то расползлись, разбежались или расплылись. Он вырос и стал огромным. Его начали бояться и завидовать недюжинной силе. Но случилась беда: бегемот тяжело заболел. Ослаб сильно. Передвигался с большим трудом, через боль в спине. Появились обидчики. Он и до болезни не злоупотреблял своей силой, добрым потому что уродился, лишь защищался, а тут даже сдачи не мог дать почему-то бросавшимся на него со всех сторон соперникам. У него был сынишка – бегемотик Геба. Папа очень любил его, оберегал и заботился. А сейчас смотрел грустными глазами и, казалось, безмолвно просил: «Геба, помоги. Плохо мне». Бегемотик не знал, что делать. Видел, что папа мучается от своего бессилия, жалко ему было батяньку и... стыдно. Раньше он очень гордился отцом, старался во всём ему подражать, мечтал стать таким же сильным и красивым. А теперь все над отцом смеялись. Не в открытую, за спиной. Вроде сочувствовали, а в глазах светилось злорадство. Обидчики отца стали шпынять и его самого: как-то невзначай, как будто Геба вдруг стал ничем, поваляшкой какой-то. Буро-зеленый Геба задумался. Первый раз в своей жизни. Начал он думать так: «Вот папа. Он больной. И мне больно. Но почему? Со мной-то всё в порядке. Это от того, что я его люблю? Или от того, что стыжусь его такого?» Бегемотик заплакал большими слезами-шариками. Он не находил ответа на впервые в жизни возникшие внутри себя вопросы. И тогда решил всё проверить. Подобрался к отцу и спросил:
– Как тебе помочь, папа? Я ведь ничего не могу сделать.
Большой бегемот посмотрел на сына круглыми больными глазами и ответил:
– Ты очень многое можешь сделать для меня. Просто не знаешь, как.
– Так скажи. Я буду стараться.
– Тут не надо стараться, сынок. Надо, чтобы это просто было.
– Было что? – пролепетал Геба, ничего не понимая.
– Мне очень нужна твоя любовь, сын. Это сразу и поддержка, и забота. Мне трудно одному. А заручившись твоим теплым чувством, я смогу побороть эту пакостную болезнь. Только любовь должна быть искренней, настоящей, а не выдуманной. Разберись в себе, и если найдёшь её – любовь ко мне, –  значит, не бросишь меня, будешь рядом, и именно этим мне поможешь.
Геба не ответил. Он не знал, что ответить. Врать ещё не научился, потому и промолчал. Только посмотрел испуганно на отца, но увидел в его глазах понимание и одобрение. Он погрузился в тинное озеро, опять принялся морщить лоб и думать: «Папа хороший. Он всегда был со мной, помогал, утешал, защищал. Я его люблю? Не знаю. Все говорят, что любят своих пап и мам. А правда ли это? Или так принято говорить? Как это можно проверить? Вот сейчас папе худо. Ему нужна моя любовь. А что это такое? Как она выражается? Почему, когда он стал беспомощным, я начал стыдиться этого? Значит, я его не люблю?».
Маленький топ-топ даже вспотел от напряжения. Нелегко ему давались такие думы: «А вот если папа навсегда останется таким слабым и неуклюжим? Тогда как? Ой, нет! Не хочу! У меня даже живот заболел от такой мысли. Я ведь этого не перенесу – всегда видеть, как ему тяжело и больно». Он так разволновался, что перестал думать, выбрался из воды и быстро-быстро потопал к папе. Лёг рядом и громко сказал:
– Папа, я буду с тобой. Я тебя не брошу.
На этот раз промолчал бегемот-папа. Даже глаз не открыл. Только улыбнулся краешком губ.
С тех пор Геба решил действовать. В их стаде обитала старенькая бегемотиха Тоня, она была мудрой, потому что прожила много-много лет и повидала всего на свете. Она иногда давала советы, но их нужно еще заслужить. Геба долго готовился к визиту: отбирал самую сочную траву в подарок, запасался любимыми лакомствами бегемотихи – плодами колбасного дерева. Это такое дерево, у которого очень густая крона. С ее веток и свисают эти плоды, похожие на длиннющие колбаски. Тоня их обожала. Потом Геба сочинял речь: бегемотиха не любила праздных шатальцев и требовала к себе почтенного отношения. Наконец собрался с духом, прихватил собранные яства и подплыл к старой Тоне. Водрузил подарки у её носа и величаво обратился к ней, как к царице:
– Премного уважаемая Антонина! Я осмеливаюсь заговорить с тобой, потому как наслышан о твоей мудрости от всех наших соплеменников и нуждаюсь в твоём совете. Не о себе пекусь, об отце родном. Не могу больше видеть его боль и слабость, спасти хочу, да не знаю, как. Не откажи в добром слове, помоги вылечить папу.
Тоня слушала внимательно, потом долго нюхала преподнесённые дары, оглядела Гебу со всех сторон и молвила:
– Вижу дрожь твою, не врёшь, поганец. За отца переживаешь. Да и ко мне подход правильный выбрал. Не хитришь ли?
– Нет, бабушка Тоня. Плохо папе, а я его люблю.
– Знаю, что плохо, видела его как-то. Да и молва по озеру идёт. Только вот не просто это будет – излечить его. Болезнь у него страшная, не изведанная ещё особо.
– Совсем ничего нельзя сделать? – скривил расстроенную рожицу бегемотик.
– Не вздумай мне тут плакать! Сделать всегда что-нибудь можно, если с умом, упорством и терпением. Ум у тебя есть: воно как старуху ублажил да подлизался... А терпение найдёшь, ежели папку любишь. Упорства вам обоим надо будет – ой, как много! Потому как надолго эта хворь отца твоего прихватила.
– Папа сильный и упорный, я знаю. А я хочу стать таким, как он, –  ответил Геба, гордо выпячивая грудь.
– Ну, тогда слушай и запоминай, малец. Болезнь эту вылечить полностью нельзя. Есть только одно спасение – делать физические упражнения, набираться сил по крохе и верить в излечение. Тогда, быть может, и свершится чудо.
– Как же верить в то, что невозможно? – пролепетал озадаченный бегемотик.
– Многое из того, что сейчас возможно, когда-то давно представлялось всем нам недостижимым. И только те, кто верил и стремился, работая не покладая лап и мозгов, превратили невозможное в явь, сначала для себя, ну а потом и для других, развеяв их сомнения и подав пример, – прошамкала Тоня, хитро посматривая на растопырившего пасть Гебу.
– Тогда, что важнее? Вера или упорство?
– Вера и труд. Труд и вера. Не надо их разделять. И не важно, что первое, а что последнее. Они всегда должны быть вместе.
– И если папа будет верить и трудиться, то он выздоровеет? – откликнулся бегемотик, весь напрягшийся от желания услышать «да» в ответ.
– Пойми, малыш, этого никто не знает. Но даже если такого и не случится, он будет счастлив.
– Как, больной и счастливый? – захлопал глазищами Геба.
– Он будет счастлив от того, что не сдался, что борется и радуется каждой новой толике здоровья, отвоеванной у болезни. И от того, что с ним будешь ты. И, уж поверь мне, это очень много. Больше, чем лежать, изнемогая, и терпеть обиды.
– А-а-а?
– Да, вполне может произойти. Ни ты, ни он ещё и не пробовали предпринять что-либо... – Тоня мотнула головой, давая понять что аудиенция завершена и принялась лопать траву и плодовые колбаски, щурясь от удовольствия.
Бегемотик всё понял и принялся за дело: сам в уме составил папе график упражнений, опираясь на подслушанную где-то фразу «жизнь есть движение», придумал, где, как и когда они вместе будут тренироваться, раздобыл у знакомых обезьян кокосы для подвижных игр, присмотрел недалеко текущую глубоководную речку для плавания. Потом однажды утром заговорил с бегемотом-папой:
– Папа, я знаю, что нам надо делать. Мне бабушка Тоня рассказала.
Огромный бегемот с трудом открыл глаза, повернул голову и спросил удивлённо:
– Ты говорил с Тоней?
– Да, и она подсказала, как мы можем прогнать твою болезнь. Только делать всё нам надо вместе, и ты должен меня во всём слушаться, как врача и тренера.
– Врача? И тренера? – сморщил нос бегемот.
– Да, папа. Меня бабушка Тоня всему научила и дала специальные инструкции. И ещё она сказала, что вылечить себя сможешь только ты сам. Под моим наблюдением!
– Тоня так сказала? – недоверчиво прищурился отец.
– Да, теперь ты – мой пациент.
– Ну, хорошо,.. доктор. Что я должен делать? – просипел гигант, с наигранной покорностью кивая своему отпрыску.
На том они и договорились. И уже на следующий день начали вместе заниматься. Геба утром будил батю, заставлял разминаться, массировал ему своим носиком шею, помогал, как мог, приподнимать лапы под счёт, подталкивал сзади, чтобы выбраться на сушу. Потом они долго ковыляли к реке, погружались в воду и плавали, каждый день увеличивая расстояние. Пытались даже играть в футбол, неуклюже пиная собранные Гебой кокосы. Бегемот-папа стал оживать на глазах, улыбаться начал и трясти головой от смеха. Все вокруг теперь смотрели на них с уважением, и не решались обижать ни большого, ни маленького. Геба радовался и часто вспоминал мудрую Тоню.
Так и стали они жить-поживать, да счастья наживать. А болезнь стала пятиться и пропадать постепенно, потому что бороться ей теперь приходилось с двумя противниками, а не с одним, как раньше.

----------


## Khomitchouk

Есть у меня друг.

Владимир Хомичук.

Автор картины "Tango, 2008-2009, acrilic, canvas, 114x195" - Сяргей Грыневіч (Sergey Grinevich)

Есть у меня друг. Познакомились мы лет двадцать назад, когда я только приехал в Сарагосу и ещё не привык к здешним людям, их привычкам и юмору. Луис, журналист местной газеты был достаточно известной личностью в кругах интеллигенции и ценителей изобразительного искусства. С ним обошлись несправедливо — уволили с работы, когда он тяжело заболел. Но писать и публиковать свои статьи и литературные зарисовки он продолжает и сейчас. Даже я, иностранец, часто зачитываюсь его острыми, меткими, замешанными на легкой иронии очерками. Недавно, попивая холодное пиво на летней террасе бара, он рассказал мне удивительную историю.
Его сосед Эдуардо, талантливый скульптор по профессии и балагур по природе, неожиданно пропал. Перестал отвечать на телефонные звонки, не появлялся в баре, где они вместе обедали каждую пятницу в кругу знакомых и приятелей. Луис не на шутку забеспокоился: соседу недавно исполнилось восемьдесят девять лет, ходил он с палочкой, его каждый день посещала сиделка. Луис стал названивать детям и родственникам Эдуардо — безрезультатно, никто ничего не знал. Уже собрался обратиться в полицию, когда раздался телефонный звонок.
—Здравствуй, Луис... Мне очень нужна твоя помощь, — раздался грустный, потерянный голос Эдуардо.
—О боже, наконец-то! Ты где? Что случилось?
—Я влюбился.
—Слушай, где ты? Отвечай немедленно!
—В Барселоне, и мне нужна твоя помощь.
—Что надо делать?
—Через полтора часа я приеду в Сарагосу на поезде. Встреть меня. В кармане не осталось ни гроша, не знаю, как домой добраться, – пешком я не дойду.
Луис вылетел, как ошпаренный, на улицу, поймал такси и помчался на вокзал, хотя до прибытия скоростного поезда AVE оставалось ещё около часа. Он и сам-то ходит с трудом после болезни, быстро устаёт и часто нуждается в физической помощи посторонних людей, а тут ринулся помогать соседу.
Подошёл поезд. Луис нервничал, сгорая от нетерпения увидеть бедолагу-друга. Тот с трудом спустился на перрон, опираясь на элегантную трость. Луис обалдел от удивления: соседа трудно было узнать. Во-первых, эта резная деревянная трость вместо простой палочки, потом дорогой светлый костюм, явно сшитый на заказ, уложенные гелем седые волосы. Правда, горбился по-прежнему, внимательно выбирая дорогу в толпе пассажиров. Но когда они наконец-то поздоровались и обнялись, Эдуардо выпрямился и приосанился. Луис посмотрел на него и вновь опешил – перед ним стоял человек с незнакомым доселе взглядом. В тёмных, молодецки нагловатых глазах искрилось счастье.
Они присели в привокзальном кафе.
—Рассказывай, не тяни, — прорычал Луис.
—Она стала еще красивей, чем раньше.
—Кто?
—Пилар, моя первая любовь, а теперь последняя. Нет, не последняя — опять первая, и навсегда.
Луису было умилительно смешно и интересно слушать этого старика, помолодевшего лет на десять за одну неделю. Именно столько он провёл в Барселоне, где теперь жила Пилар, тоже разведённая, оставшаяся одна и всё ещё любившая путешествовать и знакомиться с людьми. Встретились они, конечно же, случайно, в Сарагосе, на концерте известного пианиста. «Ага, случайно, ну-ну», — хихикал про себя бывший журналист, но вида старался не подавать, кивал в ответ и энергично жестикулировал в знак согласия с каждым словом влюблённого соседа.
Эдуардо узнал её сразу. В глазах помутнело от наплывших воспоминаний и зародившегося в один миг нового, сильного притяжения к этой женщине. Она сидела неподалеку и слушала «Сентиментальный вальс» Чайковского с грустной улыбкой на красиво очерченных губах. Музыка и облик забытой, но вдруг оказавшейся рядом юношеской любви сразила Эдуардо — он заплакал. Концерт они не дослушали. В антракте Эдуардо, убедившись в отсутствии рядом какого-либо соперника, подскочил к Пилар и буквально выволок её на улицу. Целовались они долго, по-детски нежно, едва прикасаясь друг к другу губами. Потом договорились встретиться в Барселоне через неделю. Эдуардо начал энергично готовиться к новой встрече с любимой.
—Луис, я потратил все свои наличные сбережения.
—Судя по-твоему прикиду, сбережения были внушительными.
—Нет, ты не понял. Не на одежду, а на... таблетки, специальные.
В Барселону пришлось ехать на автобусе: денег действительно катастрофически не хватало. Слава богу, Пилар догадалась снять недорогой номер в отеле и заранее оплатила его на неделю вперёд. Осмотр достопримечательностей Барселоны, который они вместе тщательно спланировали, на отеле и закончился. Из номера они не выходили всю неделю.
—Она богиня! Богиня любви! Как она красива! Прекрасна, обворожительна! — не умолкал ополоумевший Эдуардо.
—А, теперь я понял, почему вы не вылезали из номера.
—Из кровати, Луис, из кровати.
—Угу... Ну и как?
—Замечательно, небесно! Но случилась катастрофа. Поехали домой, кстати. Я потом тебе расскажу. Она должна мне позвонить на домашний телефон. Боюсь пропустить.
Катастрофа заключалась в том, что женщина, уставшая и измождённая ласками нашего героя, попыталась встать с кровати и упала. Неудачно приземлилась и сломала шейку бедра. Эдуардо отвёз её в больницу, где она и осталась, ожидая операции, а он вынужден был вернуться домой в Сарагосу.
С тех пор прошла ещё одна неделя. Эдуардо из дома не выходил: всё ждал звонка. В суматохе парочка где-то потеряла мобильные телефоны. Луис приходил к нему каждый день, помогал, чем мог. Они подолгу разговаривали. Вернее, говорил в основном Эдуардо, а его друг внимательно слушал и лишь иногда задавал наводящие вопросы.
—Я только сейчас понял, что такое любовь, какое это огромное, всеобъемлющее, прекрасное чувство. Во мне не страсть проснулась, не думай, и не смотри на меня как на выжившего из ума старикана. Во мне появилось столько нежности и заботы о другом человеке и ответственности, что ли, за ее судьбу рядом со мной, что я и думать ни о чём другом не могу.
—А чего же ты столько бабла на «специальные» таблетки угробил?
—Ну, я же всё-таки мужчина, нельзя было ударить в грязь... —робко отвечал Эдуардо.
В субботу сосед радостно объявил, что операция прошла удачно и он опять уезжает в Барселону. Луис попытался пошутить:
—Вижу, дело идет на поправку. Когда свадьба?
Эдуардо вдруг помрачнел, вернее, посерьёзнел. Долго думал, прежде чем ответить. Посмотрел Луису прямо в глаза и твёрдо произнёс:
—Нет, пусть хоть пара лет пройдет — попривыкнем к друг другу, притрёмся... Не хочу я её больше терять!

----------


## Khomitchouk

Крик.

Владимир Хомичук.

Крик вырвался непроизвольно. Надорванный, животный, злой...
Впрочем, сама ситуация не располагала к такой моей выходке. Друг, ну не так, чтобы очень закадычный, а может быть и не друг, просто хороший приятель, однокашник – в институте на одном факультете учились – пригласил в гости. Не виделись давно. Раньше встречались довольно часто, выпивали вместе, разговаривали, травили анекдоты и, конечно же, ржали от души.
И всё путём, как сейчас выражаются. Посидели, вспомнили прошлое. Приятель познакомил с маленькой дочуркой, которую я ещё даже не видел. Обалденное создание, говорит на двух языках одновременно и постоянно их путает. Болезнь всех детей, родившихся в эмиграции. Забавно было с ней разговаривать, серьёзная такая, всё норовила узнать поподробнее, откуда это новый дяденька такой взялся. Вопросов выпалила сразу целую обойму, да ещё и повторяла их, слушаясь родителей, поправляя слова, и оттачивая произношение.
– А почему ты раньше не приходил?
– Тася, нельзя незнакомому дяде сразу «тыкать». Ты должна к нему на «вы» обращаться, – вступилась в разговор мама рыженькой девочки со вздёрнутым носиком, усыпанным веснушками-конопушками.
– Почему?
– Ну потом, когда вы подружитесь, сможешь и на «ты» перейти.
– Так я же всех взрослых дядь и тёть на «ты» называю.
– Это на испанском. Здесь так принято. А сейчас ты на русском языке общаешься, да и дядя – тоже русский.
– А ещё неизвестно, подружимся мы или нет. Ты хочешь со мной дружить? То есть... вы хочешь? Ой, вы хочи..те, нет, вы хоотиите?
– Хочу, – рассмеялся я. И давай сразу на «ты», не будем усложнять себе жизнь.
– Правильно. А... можно? – девчушка посмотрела на мать.
– Хорошо, с этим дядей можно, он наш друг. Но только с этим. А с другими русскими будь добра!
– Ладно.
Было очень приятно и интересно. Друг недавно квартиру купил. Большую и удобную. Ипотека, правда, тоже была большой, но не очень удобной. На эту тему в основном и проговорили весь вечер, передвигаясь из одной комнаты в другую, а затем уже сидя за столом, ужиная и попивая отменное сухое красное вино. Ну почти как в былые времена. Потом началось... Слава богу, жена и дочка к тому времени отправились в другую комнату по своим делам.
– Ну, а с работой у тебя как? – спросил я.
Лучше бы не спрашивал. Отвык, подзабыл, что это излюбленная тема Андрея. Как только он садился на своего «конька», все остальные темы, предметы и люди меркли. Остановить его было уже ну просто невозможно. В принципе, говорил он всегда одно и то же. Работ Андрей поменял много, был прекрасным специалистом в своём деле, одним из лучших даже. Но о каком бы месте работы он ни говорил, новом или старом, всегда выходило одинаково мерзко. Да ещё и коряво, потому что человек с высшим образованием, говорящий на двух иностранных языках, почему-то скатывался на сквернословие. Он не ругался матом, он на нём разговаривал. Причём делал это упоительно и непроизвольно. Работал Андрей слесарем. Но не в этом, наверное, суть. Дело он свое любил, относился к нему бережно и с уважением. Только вот одно ему мешало – тщеславие.
– Руки у этих испанцев из задницы растут, понимаешь. Ни хрена не рубят, идиоты. Я ему объясняю – здесь подточить надо сперва, потом срезать угол и тогда уже шлифовать. Нет, блин, куда там, я же для него никто, переселенец драный.
Такой вот фаршированный руганью монолог мог продолжаться бесконечно, до посинения. После выдачи неизменных в своём негативе поименных характеристик трудовым соплеменникам затрагивалась тема зарплаты. Зарплата страдала и кукожилась под бременем отглагольных прилагательных: «прилагался» Андрей к ней сочно и со смаком. Платили ему всегда, по его словам, ничтожно мало, меньше, чем другим.
– И потом, прикинь, когда немцы приезжают, ну типа клиенты или купцы, меня же ещё и переводчиком определяют, а бабло за эту, совсем другую работу, где? В жопе, то есть в кармане у суки-шефа.
Во всём и везде был виноват начальник, который, мало того, что ни в чём не разбирается, так ещё и расист.
– Андрюха, ну ты же не негр, не азиат, в конце-то концов, – не выдержал я и на этот раз. Как всегда, ошибся. Дальше разговор переходил на личности.
– Да чё ты гонишь? Как был всегда задавалой, так и остался, эгоцентричный ты наш.
– А при чём тут я?
– И при том, и при этом. Ты никогда не даёшь до конца договорить, вечно перебиваешь, чтобы какую-нибудь заумную хрень вставить. Ну давай, а я уж послушаю.
«Н-да, поговорили два товарища после долгой разлуки», – подумалось мне. Хотел было остановиться, но почему-то продолжил:
– Ты затронул интересный вопрос, Андрей. Считается, что эгоизм – это плохо. Я не думаю, что любовь к себе плоха по определению. Все мы любим себя с малых лет. Ну и что в этом нехорошего? Если ты любишь себя, значит будешь развивать и лелеять свое «я»: заниматься самовоспитанием, самообразованием, усовершенствованием собственной личности. И к тому же, всё зависит от того, ЧТО или кого человек подразумевает под эти самым эго. Ведь мы не существуем в замкнутом пространстве, нас окружают дорогие нам люди, но если человек включает их в определение своего «я», то это уже и не эгоизм вовсе. Во всяком случае, не чистой воды. Самому себе ты ведь не возжелаешь зла? Значит не возжелаешь его и ближнему своему, если он вхож в твое эго. Мне кажется, что никто и никогда не делает ничего из бескорыстных побуждений. И тот, кто утверждает обратное, тот просто лицемер. Ему-то самому ох как нравится чувствовать себя хорошим и добрым, помогая другим! А что это, если не эгоизм?
– То есть, ты хочешь сказать, что любая услуга и подмога другому человеку оказывается из любви к себе, что ли?
– Не стоит так упрощать, но, в сущности, да. И чем больше других в тебе, чем чаще ты помогаешь им, тем быстрее срабатывает механизм навыка или шаблона. И делать добро становится привычкой.
– Ну, ты даешь. Белиберда какая-то!
– Пап, а что такое белибедра?
В дверном проеме стояла Таська с выпученными глазками и полуоткрытым ртом.
– Не белибеДра, а белибеРда. Это слово означает что-либо нестоящее, несуразное, запутанное или глупое, – опередил я растерявшегося от неожиданности отца семейства, который тут же добавил перцу во щи:
– Чушь, ахинея, вздор и бессмыслица это, доченька.
– Значит дядя глупый? А как же я буду с ним дружить?
– Я не глупый, Тася, я просто смешной, папа именно это и имел в виду.
Маленькая егоза постояла еще немного, внимательно оценивая ситуацию и поглядывая то на меня, то на отца, буркнула свое архисерьёзное «ладно» и ускакала.
– Вообще-то, это не белиберда, Андрей, но не будем спорить. Так и быть, остановимся на том, что это просто казуистика.
– Хорошо, но ты упомянул в своей лекции слово «лицемер». Это что, в мой адрес?
– Да нет, конечно. Просто я говорил о том, что многие люди не решаются напрямую признать эгоистичность своих или чужих поступков и начинают нести настоящую чушь и ахинею, как ты правильно заметил только что, о благих намерениях во имя чего-то или кого-то, часто упоминая в качестве примера не себя любимого, а кого-либо из знакомых, родственников или друзей. Но! Имеют-то они в виду именно себя, а не других, хороших и нравственно чистых людей. Желание казаться лучшим за счёт ближнего, притворяться святошей и чистоплюем в угоду устоявшимся на протяжении истории развития человечества моральным канонам и есть лицемерие. Классический пример этому – знаменитое утверждение «В Советском Союзе секса нет».
– Ну наконец-то! Давай лучше об этом.
– О чём?
– О нём родимом, о сексе. И женщинах, а то надоел ты уже со своей казуистикой, блин.
И об этом поговорили тоже. Потом Андрей рассказал пару свежих анекдотов, которые умел мастерски приправлять, помимо ядреных междометий, интонациями и паузами. В общем, хорошо провели время, и я стал собираться домой. Вызвал такси, и мы спустились вниз. Таксист вышел, чтобы помочь с инвалидной коляской, и Андрей, возможно потому, что был навеселе, вступил с ним в беседу.
– Вот такие вот дела. Друг мой,.. – он кивнул в мою сторону. – Мы вместе в Испанию приехали, русских в Сарагосе и в помине еще не было. Мы первые с ним были. А оно видишь, как обернулось...
И по щеке приятеля, которого я не видел уже лет пять, потому что он просто отвернулся от меня, когда случилась беда, и сказал в своё время моей верующей маме, что она совсем не знает родного сына, а Бог – он всё видит, покатилась театральная, большая, лицемерная слеза.
Вот тогда, уже сидя в такси, я и закричал. Водитель отъехал немного, потом притормозил, повернулся ко мне и сказал: «Я бы на твоём месте, братан, и не так ещё зарычал».

----------

